# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Lucid Dares

## ~Dreamer~

*I DARE YOU... PASS IT ON!*  ::D: 

I'm going to start by assigning dares for 3 DV members to complete in a lucid dream.
Once they complete their dare, they can assign dares to 3 members of their choice.
- It's fine to choose the person who dared you in return.
- If someone you dare declines to participate, you can choose a different member to dare instead.
- If you don't hear from the person for a month, you can choose a new person to dare.
- Remember to *tell the members you dare* to check out this thread!

Please also include a dare at the end for anyone to complete, so new people can join the game!
- Multiple people can complete the same dare
- You must have the dare in mind prior to completing the task (coincidental task completion doesn't count)

Make sure you post your LDs here upon completion!

*I DARE:*

*CanisLucidus:* Do a 'super advanced fart' from Ginsan's challenge

*Sensei:* Provoke a weak DC, but lose the fight

*PercyLucid:* Summon a fist-sized bee and make friends with it

*Anyone:* Get naked in front of a DC

* ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ *

*DARE ARCHIVE*

*Dares for Anyone:*
These dares do not expire and can be completed by multiple members.
_(assigned by the members listed)_

• Get naked in front of a DC _(Dreamer)_
• Call Sensei on the phone _(Sensei)_
• Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens? _(Hukif)_
• Eat a food you hate in waking life. How did it taste? _(Dreamer)_
• Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed _(Xanous)_
• Summon Nfri and describe how he looks _(Nfri)_
• Induce a dream within a dream, Inception style _(Maxis)_
• Recall a dream you wish you'd been lucid in. Re-enact it, but lucid this time! _(SammyTheSnake)_
• Fly into the sun _(CanisLucidus)_
• Summon a Boggart (Harry Potter.) What does it morph into? Once this is done, you must either defeat it using dream abilities or confront it and make friends with it. _(PercyLucid)_
• Do a 'trust fall' (free fall backwards) into the arms of the nearest DC. Did they catch you? _(Dreamer)_
• Do something in order to draw to you as much police as you can and become a major threat to them. Then go ahead and eat a Star (from Mario) and you cannot die! _(PercyLucid)_
• Find a mirror and talk with your reflection - bonus if it answers you a question you care about! _(StephL)_
• Make a vocal sound that isn't possible in waking life - either take on the sound of an animal/machine, or create a completely new sound with your voice. _(Dreamer)_
• Batman VS Superman. Who wins? That is up to you, but you must become either Batman or Superman and defeat your opponent. _(PercyLucid)_
• Following the steps from Skull Kid, command the moon to crash on Earth. _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit a stadium full of people and by all means convince them that you are a God. You can use powers but they should adore you. _(PercyLucid)_
• Remote control a DC with your mind. Order the DC to do something funny or inappropriate with your mind, and observe as he/she completes the task. _(Hyu)_
• Atlas the Greek god who holds the sky of the world has fallen sick. Replace him or heal him to save the world from catastrophe! _(Hukif)_
• Open a portal by any means. Where does it take you? _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit a fictional world of your choice. Become their ruler by non-hostile actions. _(PercyLucid)_
• Face an attractive DC and refuse to have any interaction with her/him. _(NyxCC)_
• Cause a volcano to erupt by any means you like and enjoy the spectacle - I'd try to fly about close to the crater while doing so, but it's okay to just watch from a distance! _(StephL)_
• Take a nice flight at night and enjoy the beauty of downtown. _(PercyLucid)_
• Dive deep into the ocean and report your findings. _(PercyLucid)_
• Have a nice dialogue (or a fist fight, up to you) with a random Dream Character. _(PercyLucid)_
• Steal a car and create a major accident at the freeway. _(PercyLucid)_
• In your next LD, pick one spot pleasing to you and *really*, *deeply* look all around at the dream environment, describe at least 20 different objects you saw with great detail. _(Fryingman)_
• Ride a dolphin while it's jumping out of the water. _(Dolphin)_
• Put some flowers on the graves of a cemetery at night. _(Box77)_
• Dream in slow-motion! Jump and "run", watch other DCs interact, finally choose one, and fight her/him - all in slow motion! _(StephL)_
• Find area 51 and make friends with an ET. _(PercyLucid)_
• By any means, enter the vault of a bank. Besides cash, you find some interesting stuff. What did you find? _(PercyLucid)_
• Wherever you go, walk backwards and see what happens. _(Box77)_
• Taste a rainbow. (TotM throwback!) _(Dreamer)_
• Use telekinesis. _(PercyLucid)_
• Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings. _(Jenkees)_
• Surf a wave near a beach. _(dolphin)_
• Visit the 5th dimension where time and gravity becomes physical and you can change it at will. _(PercyLucid)_
• Use your phone as a catalyst for dream control. _(Sensei)_
• Grow as large as a building and stomp around _(Marce)_
• Summon an Angel and hang around with it. _(PercyLucid)_
• Create a Tsunami. _(PercyLucid)_
• Ride the most insane roller coaster you can imagine. _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit a big city at night. Provoke a blackout. What happens? _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit Jupiter's great red spot. _(PercyLucid)_
• Create a major Earthquake._(PercyLucid)_
• Use any map of the world (can be electronic) to teleport to a desired place. _(Dolphin)_
• Have a dc give you a massage. _(Dolphin)_
• Find a mirror and use your hand(s) to rearrange your facial features! _(blobularwindmil)_
• Inhale some helium or any lighter-than-air gas and float into the sky. _(spellbee2)_
• Drink a whole bottle of Vodka. _(Box77)_
• I dare anyone to summon 3 objects. One must be blue, one yellow, and the other red._(sivason)_
• Summon a computer with Windows 2020. How does it look like _(PercyLucid)_
• Enlarge your body size like Alice by any means! _(Nfri)_
• Meet Sensei in a dream _(Sensei)_
• With a remote control, change the channel, the whole dream needs to chance. _(PercyLucid)_
• Save the life of a DC _(PercyLucid)_
• Play Jumanji _(PercyLucid)_
• Collide the moon with the sun. _(PercyLucid)_
• Turn a DC into a blob of jello and take a bite. _(blobularwindmil )_
• Go into the future, and buy a recently-released album. What's on it??? _(littlepooky04)_
• Transform into a coconut and in that form knock down a dc. _(Dolphin)_
• Play one round of truth or dare with a dc. _(Dolphin)_
• Go to candyland and eat some delicious candyland food! _(AnotherDreamer)_
• Play your favorite video game in a dream. Teleport there, or just play it on a console, whichever way you feel comfortable _(Sensei)_

Links to 'anyone' dares completed by:
*Nfri* [get naked]
*Maxis* [fall from a great height]
*SammyTheSnake* [fall from a great height]
*FryingMan* [get naked]
*PercyLucid* [eat a food you hate]
*PercyLucid* [fall from a great height]
*PercyLucid* [trust fall]
*PercyLucid* [get naked]
*PercyLucid* [talk to reflection]
*PercyLucid* [call Sensei]
*PercyLucid* [Induce a dream within a dream, Inception style]
*PercyLucid* [Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens?]
*PercyLucid* [Wherever you go, walk backwards and see what happens.]
*Jenkees* [get naked]
*Xanous* [Use your phone as a catalyst for dream control]
*PercyLucid* [Summon Nfri and describe how he looks]
*PercyLucid* [Fly into the sun]
*PercyLucid* [Face an attractive DC and refuse to have any interaction with her/him.]
*PercyLucid* [Use your phone as a catalyst for dream control]
*blobularwindmil*[trust fall]
*sivason* [fall from a great height]
*PercyLucid* [Drink a whole bottle of Vodka]
*Sensei* [Use Telekinesis]
*Dreamer* [Fall from a great height] 
*Dreamer* [Get naked] 
*Dreamer* [Use Telekinisis] 
*PercyLucid* [Meet Sensei]
*Dreamer* [Create your own orchestral theme music]
*Sivason*[Get naked]
*Sivason* [Inhuman Sound]
*Sivason* [Open a portal by all means]
*Sivason* [Have a dialog or a fist fight with a DC]
*AnotherDreamer*[Use Telekinesis]
*AnotherDreamer*[Get Naked]

*Dares for Members:*
Active and completed dares, including links to completed dare reports.
_(assigned by the members listed)_

*AnotherDreamer:*
• Fly into space and meditate in the black vacuum. _(Nfri)_
• Fly through the Bermuda Triangle. Where does it take you? _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed Explore a light-painted forest/jungle with glowing plants and animals (could be similar to the night time scenes of Pandora in Avatar) _(Jenkees)_
• [Completed]Summon ~Dreamer~ and ask her to give you a dare. Fulfill whatever she requests. _(Dolphin)_
• Find, tame and ride any large carnivorous dinosaur! _(blobularwindmil)_

*anderj101*
• Surf on a rainbow. _(Box77)_

*Antoia:*
• Re-meet the "wind god" and kick his arse for smirking at your girly throw. Bonus kudos if you can beat him in some amusingly ironic way. _(SammyTheSnake)_
• You are Medusa. Challenge your curser (Athena) and turn her into stone. Then claim her throne. _(PercyLucid)_

*Atras:*
• Take lucid mushrooms and describe the effects. _(Dreamer)_
• Visit the Amazons and find an undiscovered "magic" plant. Then summon me and we make a tea out of it. _(PercyLucid)_

*Auron:*
• Perform an Assassin's Creed "Leap of Faith" into a pile of hay. _(spellbee2)_

*bemistaken:*
• Find a big box and open it. What do you find? _(PercyLucid)_

*blobularwindmil:*
• [Completed ]Make the sun collide with Earth. _(PercyLucid)_
• Take the ancient elevator to the core of the Earth, who or what do you find there? _(PercyLucid)_
• Grand Thef.... auto? Nope! Plane! Rob a commercial plane (Jumbo pain bonus) Make sure to take off with or without passengers. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed ]Turn a mountain into liquid. _(PercyLucid)_
•  [Completed] Fly like a bird and then poop on a bald guy's head from the sky. _(AnotherDreamer)_
• Make a dc scared enough to pee their pants. _(Dolphin)_
• Get sucked up into a tornado... made of jelly beans! _(AnotherDreamer)_
• Get on DV and then on this thread in a dream and then read the dream that you put up as completing this dare. _(Sensei)_

*Box77:*
• [Completed]Find a Romanesco and shrink yourself to a size, or enlarge the vegetable to such a size, that you can climb about on it - bonus if you change it's colour! _(StephL)_
• [Completed]Ask someone to help you out to put on a pair of shoes. _(PercyLucid)_
• Find the necronomicon (Book of the Dead) and read a page or two. Raise some zombies if you can. _(PercyLucid)_
• Control the Statue of Libertity and animate it. Make it walk around New York downtown. _(PercyLucid)_
• Travel to a castle and save a princess who's trapped there. Take her to a forest and give her a kiss. _(Dolphin)_
• An alien invasion is taking place. You are Planet's Earth #1 Diplomatic. Bring peace. _(PercyLucid)_
• Save civilization from a massive meteorite about to collide Earth. _(PercyLucid)_
• Enter a room full of DCs and freeze time to pause them all. Move someone into an awkward/incriminating position, stand back, and unfreeze. Describe the DCs' reactions. _(Dreamer)_

*CanisLucidus:*
• [Completed] Do a 'super advanced fart' from Ginsan's challenge. _(Dreamer)_
• Take a large bite out of a DC and chew. How does human flesh taste? _(Xanous)_
• Morph into Arale Norimaki and fly like her (farting.) You must fly using only farts. _(PercyLucid)_
• Take your exploration of lucid bodily functions to the next level and do a Super Advanced Poo... mousse style! _(Dreamer)_
• Become a white wolf and use your instincts to look through the eyes of the moon, what do you see? _(Hukif)_
• Ask a DC to provide you with an idea for a video game, or alternatively an interesting video game mechanic, and report back. _(Hyu)_
• Construct the ultimate teleport device/machine and use it to go to a place of your choice. _(NyxCC)_
• Friend? Foe? You realize that (choose any character, real or fictional -please, kid boo would be epic!-) is testing your dream powers... you must fight him/her/it on the ultimate dream battle.. but unfortunately, you perish. _(PercyLucid)_
• Stand on the edge of a more than 15-story building and take a step to the front to have a walk on Lilliput land. _(Box77)_
• Grow a beard and show your son. How does he react? _(Jenkees)_
• Look at the moon the sky in great detail, see if you can change its phase while you watch. _(Sivason)_
• Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. _(Sivason)_

*Ctharlhie:*
• Turn into Cthulhu. _(PercyLucid)_
• Trigger California's overdue Big One quake. _(PercyLucid)_
• Have a piece of bacon stand up and sing you a song. _(Dolphin)_

*DawnEye11*
• Manifest Manei and challenge her to a duel. _(JadeGreen)_

*DeviantThinker*
• Ask a dream character where all of the "action" is and to go where they direct you _(Marce)_
• Find a battlefield and get involved in the war. _(PercyLucid)_

*dolphin:*
• [Completed] Humankind is polluting the water. You are the king of the dolphins and you swear vengeance to human kind. Start by destroying a coastal city with your army of dolphins. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Meet with the statue of the Commendatore in a graveyard and ask him to take you on an adventure in hell. _(Dreamer)_
• [Completed]Visit a different planet, made out entirely of water -or any element in liquid form- entirely, even better. Share your findings and the beings you find there. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Meet Ruto, the queen Zora and make her give birth to a dolphin. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Witness a conversation between your past self and your future self. _(Box77)_
•  [Completed] Look at the surface of the ocean (with rain falling on it), from 20 feet below the surface. _(Sivason)_
• [Completed] Transform into something that is not a dolphin _Sensei_
• [Completed]Create a cyclone of water over the ocean and swim up to the skies or down to the depths. _(blobularwindmil )_
• [Completed]Bring some Barbie dolls to life and see them interact with one another. _(littlepooky04)_
• [Completed]Be pampered by a large team of servants that will do anything you ask of them. _(AnotherDreamer)_
• Find Amelia Earheart and ask her why she disappeared. _(JadeGreen)_
• Go to your first... Lucid. Not the first lucid, but the lucid dream that made you look up dreaming. Then make everything happen the way it happened the first time, but to a different version of you (the version of you back then). _(Sensei)_

*~Dreamer~:*
• [Completed] Fight Sensei in a dream. _(Sensei)_
• [Completed] Find a DV person, and kiss them! _(Hukif)_
• [Completed] Shave all that beautiful purple hair off by any means necessary. What does bald Dreamer look like in the mirror? _(Xanous)_
• [Completed] Visit a purple universe. _(Maxis)_
• [Completed] Build a couch fort with me. Once we are safely inside, blow it apart with a Super Advanced Fart. _(CanisLucidus)_
• [Completed] Visit an old school hospital and ask the head-doctor to give you a complete checkup. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Grow a pair of proper wings - with feathers, or membranes like a bat or a dragon, or like an insect if you like - and fly about with them! Bonus if you soar high in the sky and look at the clouds from above! _(StephL)_
• [Completed] Enter the enchanted forest and beat whatever mystical creatures are protecting it. Then find me waiting at the Crystal cave at the bottom of the forest. Let's explore the cave! _(PercyLucid)_
• Pay attention to your vision and see how it changes/enhances what you see. _(Hyu)_
• The jigsaw is onto you! Get inside of it and solve it from the inside out. Make it at least have 4 pieces. _(Hukif)_
• Communicate with a tree and share its wisdom. _(NyxCC)_
• [Completed]  You must complete a minimum of three dares (personal, anyone or a mix of both) in a single lucid. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Extend your hand in front of you and pick up with your fingers some distant objects of the dreamscape as they were miniatures. Try to do the same with a DC. _(Box77)_
•  [Completed] Find Brad Pitt and stalk him wherever he goes. _(littlepooky04)_
• Make poop go up your butt and upwards through your digestive system. When the mush reaches your mouth, chew on it and take the newly formed food out of your mouth, give it to a dc and make them eat it. _(Dolphin)_
•  [Completed] Confront your bully, Pee, and tell her how she makes you feel. _(AnotherDreamer)_


*dutchraptor:*
• Play a song that doesn't exist, on an instrument that doesn't exist in waking life. _(Dreamer)_
• Dive deep into the ocean and get singing lessons from a Mermaid. _(PercyLucid)_

*fogelbise:*
• Stop the time and examine a DC. _(Nfri)_
• Travel to the future and report your findings. _(PercyLucid)_
• Become a tree; try to feel your branches, leaves and roots as a part of you. _(blobularwindmil )_

*FryingMan:*
• [Completed]Create fireball and throw it. _(Nfri)_
• Find an Earth Elemental or a Stone Gollem. Obliterate it using only fire (engulf it.) _(PercyLucid)_
• Create the ultimate beast. Fire, Wind, Water, Lightning, Darkness and Light... the ruler of the elements. Bring mayhem with it. _(PercyLucid)_
• Serve yourself as a special dish and let be eaten by these beauties. _(Box77)_
• Go to a restaurant, demand a deviled egg and eat it. _(Dolphin)_
• Drink milk from a females tits and describe the flavor. _(Dolphin)_

*Gab*
• Find a house cat, then cause it to grow really huge. _(Sivason)_
• Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. _(Sivason)_

*GDreamer:*
• Transform into a lion and in that form kill another animal or dc. _(Dolphin)_

*greendrive:*
• Engage in hand-to-hand combat with a ninja dragon. _(SammyTheSnake)_
• A world ruled by ninjas you say? So be it! Make sure it happens, by all means! _(PercyLucid)_

*Hukif:*
• [Completed] Lock yourself into a video game until you beat it. _(Sensei)_
• [Completed] Make that the entire world turn into a videogame. Be the villain and defeat the hero. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Find a DV member and kiss them! _(Dreamer)_
• Make out with a DV member. Take note of their appearance and personality and describe what you remember. _(Dreamer)_
• Jump on a trampoline and see what gravity is like. Then step off the trampoline and jump on the ground. How does it feel? _(Dreamer)_
• Revisit a memorable childhood dream and have a conversation with the younger version of yourself. Ask if the child-you has anything he needs to tell you. _(Dreamer)_
• Summon Freddy Kruger and ask him to teach you how to harvest a sleeping soul. _(PercyLucid)_
• Create a new type of videogame console. Describe it (graphics, games, etc.) _(PercyLucid)_

*Hyu:*
• [Completed] Confront Faye about her recent behaviour. Tell her how she's been making you feel. _(Dreamer)_
• Turn into a maniac and obliterate all your enemies... vent off well _(PercyLucid)_
• Drive down the freeway and provoke a major accident. _(PercyLucid)_

*Individual*
• Summon a random animal. What animal shows up? Ask it a question. _(PercyLucid)_

*Jadegreen:*
• [Completed] Meet Jack Skellington_(Sensei)_
• Take Santa's job and deliver presents to the world. Visit at least 4 different countries._(PercyLucid)_
• Draw something and make it come to life. _(blobularwindmil )_

*Jenkees:*
• Shrink yourself down to fairy size and explore the wattle tree from your first LD. What creatures call this place home? _(Dreamer)_
• Grow giant, massively giant to the point you realize and witness that the Universe is just an atom of something much greater. _(PercyLucid)_

*JoannaB:*
• Defeat your stress-related disaster dreams. Conjure up a tsunami / hurricane / monster / armed psycho / whatever scares you. Stand your ground, smile, pacify, befriend. _(SammyTheSnake)_
• Jump into the 2012 movie and stop the Earthquakes. _(PercyLucid)_

*Kilham:*
• Visit an alien planet by any means you like and explore - tell us about it's flora and fauna and find a creature to communicate with - what does it have to say? Just assume you'd have an inner alien language interpreter - but doesn't matter if it fails to work... _(StephL)_
• Who is really up there? Demand yourself to be taken to Source/Highest Light/God, whatever. Who or what do you find? _(PercyLucid)_

*KonchogTashi*
• Ask to a DC, "What do I have to do next?" Do as told and report it. _(PercyLucid)_
• Sit down, relax and meditate _(Nfri)_

*KristaNicole07:*
• Summon or find your Spirit Guide Mike. Tell him to show you something amazing. _(CanisLucidus)_
• Open a portal to another place and go through it. _(Hyu)_
• Ask for your Dream Guide to teach you a dream technique that you have a hard time mastering. _(PercyLucid)_

*littlepooky04:* 
•  [Completed] Use a random username generator and see what name your dream invents for you! _(Dreamer)_
• Befriend a mystical, mythical, or simply nonexistent animal. _(AnotherDreamer)_
• Go on a hot date with a celebrity of your choice. _(AnotherDreamer)_

*lucidmats:*
• Passionately make out with a male DC. _(Dreamer)_
• Make a bi-sexual porno with orgasms (both sexes) as well as a lot of playing time... but as you well know, males have a harder time to have multiple orgasms, so you must be a female in the dream! _(PercyLucid)_
• Look out for an alien (must not be human/humanoid) and have sex with it. _(PercyLucid)_

*Marce:*
• [Completed] Turn a dream upside down! _(Dreamer)_
• [Completed] Rewind the dream (dream events will go backwards, instead of forward.)_(PercyLucid)_
• Once lucid, erase the dream until you are in a empty white endless space. You may re-design the dream if you want (not required.) _(PercyLucid)_
• Dig a tunnel to the center of the earth and swim in the lava! _(blobularwindmil)_

*Maxis*
• Astral project from within a lucid dream! Lie down, cause hypnagogic hallucinations, or illusions, maybe vibrations - achieve any aspect of classical WILD "noise", then leave your "physical body" with your "dream-astral-body", chord attached would be nice. Take a good look at your sleeping self! "Bonus" if you go on and leave, fly up into the night sky and travel through as many of the seven astral planes, as you manage: "...planar surfaces ..., separated by immense coloured "buffer zones". Higher planes have bright, colourful patterns, whereas lower planes appear far duller." _(StephL)_
• Make you awareness go beyond lucidity (what is called super-lucid) where you are beyond the dream word, where you are just consciousness and meditate in the void of nothingness.  _(PercyLucid)_

*Naiya*
• Tell Scott to meet me. _(Sensei)_
• Visit the moon and find the training rooms up there (refer to WakingNomad) _(PercyLucid)_

*Mismagius*
• Solve a crime with the Prince and Bee detective agency. _(spellbee2)_

*Nfri:*
• [Completed] Have a long, awesome, vivid LD (20 minutes +) without any supplements in your system. _(FryingMan)_
• Once lucid, visited the University of Lucidity. Assist to a class where dream stabilization and anchoring dreams (to extend your lucids) are taught. Report your findings. _(PercyLucid)_

*Nightfeather*
• Use any means you like to get to the moon, watch our jewel of a planet rise in total blackness of space! _(StephL)_
• Travel through a wormhole.  _(PercyLucid)_
• Visits the deepest parts of this planet's ocean. Report your findings. _(PercyLucid)_

*NyxCC:*
• [Completed] Find the Great Pyramid, enter it, and explore the inside. _(CanisLucidus)_
• Explore the hidden chambers of Machu Picchu and reveal its secrets. _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit the center of the Earth. What beings do you find? _(PercyLucid)_

*Occipitalred:*
• Summon or find a red panda and interact with it. _(Sivason)_
• Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. _(Sivason)_

*Oneironaut Zero:*
• Fight Spiderman, no powers. _(Hukif)_
• Provoke a cataclysmic event destroying Earth. _(PercyLucid)_
• Stop the Silver Surfer from destroying earth, battle is the only solution. Powers are okay, but no one shot kill... make it a cool epic battle. _(PercyLucid)_

*OneUp*
• Visit one of your parallel dream worlds and bring back a forgotten memory from there. _(Box77)_
• Eat a 1-UP Mushroom from Super Mario Bros. Describe the effects. _(spellbee2)_
• Find Bowser and rescue the princess. What did Peach say or do? _(PercyLucid)_

*OpheliaBlue:*
• Have a date with Humphrey Bogart, Frank Sinatra, Cary Grant, or Clark Gable. Props if they deliver a great line of theirs. _(Sensei)_
• Manage to get yourself into the secret chambers from either the White House or the Pentagon, retrieve as much information and then send it to the Russians... make sure you are rewarded by the Russians in public and then go back to the US and tell everyone what you did. _(PercyLucid)_
• The "Superbowl" of Quidditch is about to start. Your team lost the semi-finals and you hold grudges. Steal the trophy and defeat any wizards trying to stop you. _(PercyLucid)_
• Go into a DC's home and break a glass object with a high note. _(Dolphin)_
• Challenge Zeus to a battle for his throne. _(PercyLucid)_
• Take raw cake mix and cause it to raise and cook in front of your eyes. _(Sivason)_
• Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. _(Sivason)_

*Oreo*
• Become a ghost and possess a DC's body.  _(spellbee2)_

*PercyLucid:*
• [Completed] Summon a fist-sized bee and make friends with it. _(Dreamer)_
• [Completed] Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! _(Dreamer)_
• [Completed] Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species _(NyxCC)_
• [Completed] Stare deeply and close up into the eyes of a DC for one full minute, count to 60 to be sure you make it. Do not look away! You can make out if you want to (with open eyes) _(FryingMan)_
• [Completed] Go into a DC's brain and find a DC representing an emotion. _(Dolphin)_
• [Completed] Force a city and its inhabitants to age in front of you for some hundred years. I'm curious to know what could your mind will come up with when their age exceed the average life span. _(Box77)_
• [Completed] Walk backwards until you bump into something/someone. Turn around to see what it is. _(Jenkees)_
•  [Completed] Darth Vader is hiding in a spaceship with evil plans. Find and defeat him to save humanity. _(dolphin)_
• [Completed] Find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means. _(Marce)_
•  [Completed] Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout. _(Dolphin)_
• Travel to Disneyland and ride It's a small world. Describe at least 4 countries you saw represented. _(Dolphin)_
•  [Completed] Find/conjure a goldfish and swallow it whole! _(blobularwindmil)_
• Summon very enormous massive building like a castle above the clouds or something like that _(Nfri)_
• [Completed] Play me in Yugioh! Make sure that it is a shadow game, and whoever wins gets the other person's lucidity for a week. Report differences in lucidity for the next week. _Sensei_
• Look in a mirror and morph into someone else by changing the image you see in the mirror, (after changing the image your dream body should have taken that form) _Sivason_
• Clone yourself, and then fight your clone. _(spellbee2)_
• Go into the ocean, transform into a shark and in that form bite any mammal. _(Dolphin)_

*Sageous*
• Change a glass of clear water into any mixed drink or wine, then take a sip and see if you can taste anything. _(Sivason)_
• Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. _(Sivason)_

*SammyTheSnake:*
• [Completed] Unleash your inner sleaze on the nearest female DC. Do everything obnoxious that springs to mind - winking, wolf whistling, boobie honking, the whole shebang! How does she react? _(Dreamer)_
• Make out with the Queen of England!! (note, she has to look like the real one!) _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit a Tibetan monk and ask him to give you insight in something. _(PercyLucid)_

*SarcasticIndeed:* 
• You witness a massive treasure, but you realize it is not as easy as that, and you fear that is Smaugh's treasure, however, you start feeling cold sweats as you see the dead body of Smaugh, torn to pieces... something is going on, something bad... until you hear a massive dragon roar and Tiamat starts attacking you. Defeat him. _(PercyLucid)_
• Ascend to the gates of Heaven. It doesn't matter if it's your house, a building, a park, etc. Wherever you find yourself lucid, go upstairs and find a door there. Bonus if you knock on it and report what happened. _(Box77)_

*Schmaven:*
• Equip yourself with canvass and paints, create a picture and tell us what it looked like! If you can enter it like a portal - even better, but not needed to accomplish it! _(StephL)_
• By all means, create colors and/or visual effects that are not capable by human naked eye. _(PercyLucid)_

*Sensei:*
• [Completed] Provoke a weak DC, but lose the fight. _(Dreamer)_
• Create a dream kid. _(Hukif)_
• [Completed]Let a Titan eat you. _(Xanous)_
• Meet your past self, convince him he's dreaming, and teach him something LD-relevant. _(Maxis)_
• Turn un-lucid. You cannot just lose lucidity randomly, you must, while lucid, request yourself to lose lucidity and hold the dream (and recall it) for a while, where you have no lucidity at all! _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit Andromeda, where there is believed to be cat-like humanoid ET beings. Ask them to share their wisdom to you. _(PercyLucid)_
• Enough stalling now, either: 1) find me in a LD and hold a lightsaber duel, or 2) call me via my amber trump and bring me through to you (or come to me). Bonus Goodness if then we both trump to Amber or call another _(FryingMan)_
• Go to the temple of a Tibetan monk and get some tips for lucid dreaming. _(Dolphin)_
• Drink a large espresso in a dream. Report taste and results. _(JadeGreen)_
• [Completed]Cause your visual field to slowly rotate 180 degrees, (do this by floating in air and causing your body to rotate to a fully upside down position while changing the visuals to be upside down) _(Sivason)_
• [Completed]Change night to day. _(Sivason)_
• Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. _(Sivason)_

*SinisterDezz:*
• Have Jason catch you and try to count backwards from 1000 by sevens.  Go through as much torture as you can and then finally... finish him off.  _Sensei_

*sivason:*
• Deep in the ocean, there is a crystal city, with huge turrets and towers and a beautiful palace, populated by a sentient, translucent and bioluminescenct race of great wisdom. You are to present yourself to their queen and tell her about humanity's troubles, how our primitive ways of energy generation might kill both our people's planet, and plead for her to share her people's secrets how to generate clean energy from mere water with you. Let her show you one of their facilities and explain, how it works. _(StephL)_
• Visit a planet (whatever planet, made up counts) and by all means, destroy it. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed ]Ask a DC to teach you a more profound Dream Yoga technique. _(PercyLucid)_
• Who is behind door #1? It's you! Talk with a copy of you. _(PercyLucid)_

*spellbee2:*
• The human being believes they have the will do call your home, Pluto, a planet or just a rock. It is time to show to those Earthlings that Pluto is indeed a planet... and that Earth will cease to be one! _(PercyLucid)_
•  [Completed]Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent._(dolphin)_
• Visit Planet X and report your findings. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed]Transform into a wolf and howl at the moon. _(Dolphin)_
• Ask a DC to give you an acronym and use your lexical skills in-dream. Try to remember it when you wake up! _(~Dreamer~)_

*sprada:*
Fly to the clouds _(Nfri)_

*StephL:*
• [Completed] Slap someone you care about. _(Xanous)_
• [Completed]Endure something fatal without dying, i.e. without the dream scene changing or waking up. Bonus points if you're a cat while doing so. _(Maxis)_
• [Completed]Find a huge chain watch (such as the one the rabbit has in Alice in Wonderland) and visit a busy town in rush hour. Start running like a maniac screaming, "I am late, I am late!!" and trample over other DCs. What happened? _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed] Andromeda and Milky Way are about to collide with each other; survive and tell us what happens. _(Hukif)_
• Teleport downstairs in one step. Bonus if you can do the same in the opposite direction. Tip: Don't think about it, just do it 'on the run'. _(Box77)_
• Hit the triple 20 with a dart. _(dolphin)_
• Matter is no more. Be a ghost and walk through things (without destroying them.) _(PercyLucid)_
• Take over President Obama’s body, then breathe in helium and give a speech. _(littlepooky04)_

*ThreeCat:*
• Find an egg, and watch an unearthly creature hatch from it - bonus if it's friendly and has a little chat with you! _(StephL)_
• Become the Lord of Dragons and invade a major city. Bring it down to ashes. _(PercyLucid)_
• Turn your whole dream in negative colors, then look into the eyes of a DC and ask him/her to do something creepy. _(PercyLucid)_

*Verre:*
• [Completed] Walk into a deep enchanted forest and find an elven jollification - join in with their ethereal singing and elaborate dancing! _(StephL)_
• Dive deep into the ocean and find a Sunken City. Mermaids live there. Join them and make friends. _(PercyLucid)_
• Visit the Dwarfs and teach them to forge a new axe. _(PercyLucid)_

*Xanous:*
• [Completed] Take your relationship with the ground to the next level! _(Dreamer)_
• Dive into the sea and find the Rod of Earth. Use it to master the Earth Element. _(PercyLucid)_
• [Completed]Find a story in a dream (read, watch, listen, however you can) and tell us the story. _(Sensei)_
• Command everything in your dream to do as you please. Share how did it go. _(PercyLucid)_

*Zeater*
• Walk on water, like Jesus Christ. _(spellbee2)_
• Jump inside a volcano that is about to erupt. _PercyLucid_

*Zoth*
• Find your "Spirit Animal" _(Marce)_
• Look for the Lion King (no need to be cartoonish) and defeat him in a fight. All animals should know all you king. _(PercyLucid)_

_* Members listed in red are not currently accepting any more dares_

----------


## PercyLucid

:Oh noes:  OMG!!!  :Oh noes: 

You know my only weakness!! But I sure will take this dare  ::D:  Might even cure my beephobia, lol... (or maybe not haha.)

Count with it! 2-3 nights tops!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> OMG!!! 
> 
> You know my only weakness!! But I sure will take this dare  Might even cure my beephobia, lol... (or maybe not haha.)
> 
> Count with it! 2-3 nights tops!



Good luck, Percy!
I know this bee will be friendly.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei



----------


## ~Dreamer~

> 



Wooo Sensei, you rock!  ::D: 
I look forward to reading your DJ!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Ha, love this concept!





> *CanisLucidus:* Do a 'super advanced fart' from Ginsan's challenge



LOL.  I've been called out!  Challenge accepted!  But I can't bear the thought of performing this Super Advanced Lucid Task without bringing along a friend.

Allow me to illustrate:  

 ::chuckle::  _Prepare yourself!_

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Ha, love this concept!
> 
> LOL.  I've been called out!  Challenge accepted!  But I can't bear the thought of performing this Super Advanced Lucid Task without bringing along a friend.
> 
> Allow me to illustrate:  
> 
>  _Prepare yourself!_



LOL, I had that one coming! Can't wait to read about your epic fart!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Yay! Not sure if it counts. I'll post it and see if you are satisfied. 





> I am in a fight zone. I keep reseting and fighting over and over. I decide losing fight over Nyx task (should have done both. Maybe both of us lose! ) 
> 
> I hit the menu and change the rules and teams. Myself vs my sisters and my grandma. One of my sisters is too strong, so I can't lose to her. It starts and my grandma and sister disappear, and my stronger sister flies up in the air. She summons a 747 and a tank and sense them at me. I pause everything and step on the cieling. I summon a fighter jet and direct it at the wing of the 747. It crashes and destroys both before it gets to me (time starts again) I run on the ground towards the tank and throw fire at it to screen. My sister comes down and I teleport and throw her at the tank. "Player down" pops up in front of me. I go near the tank, my other sister disappears. I summon a sword and feel a presence appear behind me. I grab and toss her in the air. Slice across neck. She disappears. "Player down" crosses the screen. Just grandma left. Gotta taunt. 
> "Come on grandma! You can't beat me! I am super powerful in dream world, and this is a video game in the dream world, I don't think that you have ever played one! You should give up!"
> Silence. Not a good kind of silence, I start getting worried about her attack, I know it is going to be underhanded. I transform my sword into a dagger for closer combat. I walk around the burning tank. There are lots of weeds and things that she could hide in. I sense it, coming under the tank, it is small, but she seemed to have summoned it. I stab the dagger throough its tail and I see what it is it is funnel shaped and on one side has a mouth like a sarlacc. The blade in its tail slices clean through and out the back of his tail. I stab again and pin it to the ground. It stretches latches itself to my leg (this hurts a lot). A status bar comes up showing that I have been paralized and I hit the ground. I try to make an anti venom for the paralize with my mind, but as soon as I start decoding it, the status screen pops up another poison. As soon as I think about analyzing it, but it hits my veins like a cruciatus curse and I would scream if I wasn't paralyzed. I lay there for 30 seconds getting past the pain and as soon as I start thinking clearly I see two statuses pop up and my health bar is only 1/10 drained. I suddenly feel even more pain than before and my bar goes down to half. I can't even think clearly. I start working on my thoughts and finally remember that I can wake myself up, but I don't think that I have lost yet. I quickly develope an anti venom and mentally shoot it through my veins. Relief! I try to get the creature off of me, but the paralysis is still there. I am about to work on that when he shoots something that is immeasurably painful. I scream and realize that the paralysis is wearing out, and I see my health bar in the yellow. I move to the creature and he shoots more paralysis and a double shot of the last pain through my body. "Player down: Sensei" pops up and I wake up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yay! Not sure if it counts. I'll post it and see if you are satisfied.



Woah, that is intense and definitely counts!
I would have chosen a different dare if I'd known it would be so painful!  :Puppy dog eyes: 
Hahaha, so funny that you chose your grandma!!  :Big laugh: 

So, who do you dare!?  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

*dreamer:* fight me in a dream.  :smiley: 

*Hukif:* lock yourself into a video game until you beat it!

*opheliablue:* have a date with humphrey boggart, Frank Sinatra, Carey Grant, or Clark Gable. Props if they deliver a great line of theirs. 

*everyone:* call me on the phone. 

Getting better at taking pain is a dream goal, so no problems. I could have woken up at any time as well.  :smiley:  so no worries dreamer. 

,

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *dreamer:* fight me in a dream.



Hahaha, you're going down, Sensei!  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

OMG I love this! I think I'll go for old Blue Eyes, or Clark Gable.

Freaking cool thread Dreamer

----------


## Hukif

> *Hukif:* lock yourself into a video game until you beat it!



Dude, I do this on a regular basis!


*Spoiler* for _Dream/s_: 







> Back to sleep.
> 
> I am going around the street, become lucid and decide I will be doing the task/dare given to me. Raise my hands and start to draw a world-creating symbol then think about it game yeah.
> 
> Stop and then continue walking, some people just look at the weirdo who was playing with the air which I find funny. Continue walking until I find a shop then enter and ask the keeper if he got any horror games Yes, for what console? he asks me Oh I dont care? tell him and he rolls his eyes then tells me to please leave if I wont be buying anything.
> 
> I kind of ignore the guy and proceed to search for whatever looks like horror, find Silent Hill so pick whatever is closest to it then go to the guy and tell him I want that game This? he asks me Is anything wrong with this game? It is a cheap copy of Silent Hill he says and then points to the other side of the store, no idea what for but he does I just want a horror game, come on he just puts it in a bag and tells me the price, so I pay with diamonds then ask him whats the console this works on PC he says while trying to understand how I paid with that.
> 
> Just teleport out of the way to a random meadow and then make a computer, connect it to the ground and put the game on, the thing starts. There is some mist and it clears quite quickly, there is the entrance to a town and the game asks if I want to start, say yes and then wait a bit.
> ...








So um, what then? Does it count or...?

----------


## Sensei

> Dude, I do this on a regular basis!
> 
> So um, what then? Does it count or...?



Haha it is hard to find something that you don't do on a regular basis. I like it! I do find it hilarious when DCs try to explain things to you, and when you try to take things back from sleep to waking.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> So um, what then? Does it count or...?



Nice work, Hukif!
So who do you dare?
3 members of your choice + a general dare for everyone else.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Ah, daring.

Lets see...

*Sensei* - Create a dream kid.
*~ Dreamer ~* - Find a DV person, and kiss them!
*OZ* Fight spiderman, no powers.

*General* - Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *~ Dreamer ~* - Find a DV person, and kiss them!



Haha, awesome. This will be interesting...  ::kiss::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I have an awesome dare waiting for Xanous, so I'm eager to complete these dares soon!

I'm off to bed now to kiss one of you.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

Do we have to do the latest general dare to be able to post our own or is doing anyone enough?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Do we have to do the latest general dare to be able to post our own or is doing anyone enough?



Completing any general dare will grant you entry - take your pick!  ::D: 
It needs to be specifically for the dare though, so if you just happened to get naked in an LD, it wouldn't count as 'accepting the dare'.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, I'll post the full version in my DJ later, but here's the relevant excerpt:





> I decided the next DC I saw was going to be CanisLucidus to get my DV Members Dream Challenge points.
> I walked up to a guy and planted a big kiss on him without looking too much at his appearance. I looked at this face now and he was morphing into Canis, and within a few seconds he became fully Canis-like, in both appearance and energy. He had a bit of a curious look on his face.
> _"That was for Hukif's dare, if you were wondering..."_ I quickly explained.
> He didn't looked phased by it and seemed keen to lead me somewhere. He grabbed my hand and began striding through the playground. I thought this was interesting because he's not usually so assertive. I'm not sure if he had a destination in mind, but the walk helped to ground me in the dream.
> I started thinking about other goals. I could summon Sensei for his dare, but I wanted to wait for another dream.



(I did the TotM instead.)


*I DARE:*

*Xanous:* Take your relationship with the ground to the next level.  :Big laugh:  You can dare a bonus person if you take this to completion!  :;-): 

*Hyu:* Confront Faye about her recent behaviour. Tell her how she's been making you feel.

*Atras:* Take lucid mushrooms and describe the effects.

*Anyone:* Eat a food you hate in waking life. How did it taste?

----------


## Hukif

lol dreamer, your kisses come with a good deal of assertiveness.
I imagine thats a good way to become lucid, too. Being kissed by random person and then hearing something dream-related.

Awesome dream!

----------


## Xanous

Oh good God! I dont need to do this anymore but I guess Ill give it a shot. It might not be pretty though.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Hyu

> *Hyu:* Confront Faye about her recent behaviour. Tell her how she's been making you feel.



This is fun. I accept your dare.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Oh good God! I dont need to do this anymore but I guess Ill give it a shot. It might not be pretty though.







> This is fun. I accept your dare.



Awesome guys, I can't wait to hear how you go!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Ah - this is great - so I need to do an anyone dare task to dare others, and I guess having gotten naked with only the TOTM in mind won't count a posteriori, right? This also counts into the competition, doesn't it?
Uuagh - so eating Brussels sprouts it is, I guess... :Oh noes:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Ah - this is great - so I need to do an anyone dare task to dare others, and I guess having gotten naked with only the TOTM in mind won't count a posteriori, right? This also counts into the competition, doesn't it?
> Uuagh - so eating Brussels sprouts it is, I guess...



Welcome, Steph! Correct, you need to have the dare in mind in advance.
And yes, it will double up for competition points as well!

Ooh, good luck with the Brussels sprouts! haha
I look forward to seeing what dares you come up with.  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

So I forgot to hump the ground. I was totally all about Sensei's competition and it hasn't even started yet!  :Bang head: 
Tonight though  ::hump::

----------


## Atras

> Okay, I'll post the full version in my DJ later, but here's the relevant excerpt:
> 
> 
> (I did the TotM instead.)
> 
> 
> *I DARE:*
> 
> *Xanous:* Take your relationship with the ground to the next level.  You can dare a bonus person if you take this to completion! 
> ...



Tripping in dreams, sounds like a great time  ::D:  I will definitely try this  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

> Tripping in dreams, sounds like a great time  I will definitely try this



I've done it lucid and not lucid. It is very interesting! Good luck!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Tripping in dreams, sounds like a great time  I will definitely try this



Awesome, Atras! Can't wait!  ::D: 





> I've done it lucid and not lucid. It is very interesting! Good luck!



I'm intrigued Xanous, I'd love to hear more about that! Is it in your DJ?

----------


## Xanous

> I'm intrigued Xanous, I'd love to hear more about that! Is it in your DJ?



Just the lucid ones:
The Alternate Cosby Show - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Neil deGrasse Tyson And Dream Herbs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
In Mind And Spirits - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Eat A Shroom - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

The most recent ones are first. Its not just shrooms but drugs in general I guess it's all the same. A lot of this stuff comes from waking life interests as well as BS that I listen to while working.

----------


## Xanous

OK I completed my dare! It was short and sweet but I think it will satisfy.  ::D: 





> Once I feel that I am in the dream enough, I decide to get down to business. I never know how much time I get and I really just want to get this over with. I get out of bed and dash for the front door. I have a little trouble opening it since it's locked. I decide that it's not really locked at all, and the door opens. The night air feels nice and cool on my skin as I take a dive off the front porch, landing face first on the sidewalk and grass. I hear ambient sounds coming from the night. A dog barks. Someone is lighting firecrackers in the distance. Pop. Pop. Pop. A car passes by. I am always amazed by the little details but there's no time for that.
> 
> I start grouping the ground and licking and kissing the edge of the sidewalk. I moan, "Oh yeah baby. Give it to me." The ground under my hands swell into a strange resemblance of breasts. I feel my physical hands twitch and have to concentrate to shift my focus back to the dream. I am honestly not aroused at all but want to complete this to the end so I start making humping motions. The ground responses by making the appropriate shape. Still, I'm not that into it but I am finding all of this amusing. Suddenly, it feels like I am moving too much in the bed and I worry what my wife will think.
> 
> This thought begins to wake me up so I go for more dream sensation. I bite a chunk of the sidewalk off and start to chew. It's like eating chalk but I munch away paying attention to the details. It's not use though, I eventually wake up smacking my lips.



Going Green - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


I have a dare in mind for Dreamer and CL but I'll have to think on the others and post later today.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> OK I completed my dare! It was short and sweet but I think it will satisfy. 
> 
> Going Green - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 
> I have a dare in mind for Dreamer and CL but I'll have to think on the others and post later today.



This is so freakin' good, OMG!  :Big laugh: 
Awesome work, as always!

I tentatively await your dare for me...

----------


## Xanous

> This is so freakin' good, OMG! 
> Awesome work, as always!
> 
> I tentatively await your dare for me...



Ha! Thanks. Can one person be on multiple dares? It doesn't seem CL did his epic power fart yet.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Ha! Thanks. Can one person be on multiple dares? It doesn't seem CL did his epic power fart yet.



Yeah, I still have Sensei's dare to do as well, but I'll happily take on another one!  ::D: 

People can decline dares if they're not up for it, but I'm sure CL will be curious to hear your proposal!

----------


## Xanous

*I DARE*:

*CanisLucidus*: Take a large bite out of a DC and chew. How does human flesh taste?
*Dreamer:* Shave all that beautiful purple hair off by any means necessary. What does bald Dreamer look like in the mirror?
*Sensei*: Let a Titan eat you.
*StephL*: Slap someone you care about.
*Anyone*: Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed.

BTW I was going to do the "anyone" dare. I hate menudo with a passion so I had a random old Russian woman bring me some but I woke up just as I was reaching for it. I'll have to post that one later.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *I DARE*:
> 
> *CanisLucidus*: Take a large bite out of a DC and chew. How does human flesh taste?
> *Dreamer:* Shave all that beautiful purple hair off by any means necessary. What does bald Dreamer look like in the mirror?
> *Sensei*: Let a Titan eat you.
> *StephL*: Slap someone you care about.
> *Anyone*: Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed.
> 
> BTW I was going to do the "anyone" dare. I hate menudo with a passion so I had a random old Russian woman bring me some but I woke up just as I was reaching for it. I'll have to post that one later.



Awesome dares all around!
LOL, I can't say I've ever shaved my head before! This will certainly be interesting!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> *Sensei*: Let a Titan eat you.



These seem to be painful!  :wink2:  I can do that. Should be easy since I have been seeing them so much. Though if I am too aware it gets really scary. Good times.  :smiley:  Will be good to remember dares in a dream, see if I can put both together.

----------


## Xanous

Just avoid the teeth and dive right in.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> Just avoid the teeth and dive right in.



 :wink2:  might lose a hand on the way in.

----------


## Nfri

:buns: 

1. day of competition (long lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*I DARE:*

*Fryingman:* Create fireball and throw it

*anotherdreamer:* Fly into space and meditate in the black vakuum

*fogelbise:* Stop the time and examine a dc

*Anyone:* Summon me and describe how do I look

----------


## FryingMan

> OK I completed my dare! It was short and sweet but I think it will satisfy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Going Green - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 
> I have a dare in mind for Dreamer and CL but I'll have to think on the others and post later today.



You've opened up a whole universe of possibility for me!    Who needs a DC female!?   Hey that grass looks pretty sex-ay over there...

----------


## FryingMan

> 1. day of competition (long lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> *I DARE:*
> 
> *Fryingman:* Create fireball and throw it
> 
> *anotherdreamer:* Fly into space and meditate in the black vakuum
> 
> *fogelbise:* Stop the time and examine a dc
> ...



Finally, been waiting for one of these!   Thanks, Nfri!

Interesting, throwing a fireball is precisely my element manipulation goal in the comp....will do, baby!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Great work, Nfri!

Welcome, FryingMan! Looking forward to the results!  ::yddd::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> *I DARE:*
> 
> *anotherdreamer:* Fly into space and meditate in the black vakuum



Such a good dare o_o I'll do it!

----------


## fogelbise

> *fogelbise:* Stop the time and examine a dc



Awesome! Thank you Nfri and also to Dreamer for an awesome idea with the dares!

----------


## Maxis

> *Anyone*: Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed.



Oh man, I think I'd ought to try this one. I've done it before but accidentally (DC pushed me, I was attempting to fly and failed, attempting to wake myself up, etc.), and whatever happens is pretty unpredictable. Still, I love the feeling of skydiving in a dream, especially without a parachute.  :wink2: 

Might take me a bit as I'm just getting back into lucid dreaming, but this is for sure my next dream goal. Should be easy enough since heights are always in my dreams (common enough to be a dreamsign). I'm going to get as high as I possibly can as well.

----------


## Maxis

Boom. I'm pretty impressed with myself for getting a lucid first night I try, hopefully it can stay that way.


*Spoiler* for _related dare part_: 



My lawn looks a little bit Autumn-y, though I think the most unusual thing was the fog. Yeah, the area was pretty foggy, and I couldnt see further than a couple hundred feet. I eventually focused on a few points here and there to try to clear up some of it and I find that far out past some woods are a bunch of mountains, which to me, are an obvious confirmation that Im dreaming. For whatever reason, I decide to ignore these anyway and come up with a plan of my own.

These random dudes followed me outside onto the balcony and are wondering what Im doing, and I basically just ignore them as I decide Im going to fly directly up into the sky and somehow come crashing back down. I climb onto the railing of the balcony and make a confident leap up towards the sky. I dont go very farI end up kind of floating around a little above the house like Im in space. The guys are watching me astounded, but Im just a little frustrated as I try to push myself up towards the sky.

It was weirdfirst I tried swimming up, but it ended up going pretty slowly. So, instead, I tried to envision that the air under me would give me some sort of push towards the sky. Not only did it work and I felt myself suddenly rising, but it gave me the momentum I needed to keep going. Eventually I felt myself rising pretty steadily, the wind going past my face. Though it didn't last long, this moment was pretty vivid. I'd even look down and it would look like the ground was literally being eaten up by the fog. I kept rising, and I ended up passing these flaky clouds--they weren't soft and liquidy, but more like... thin cotton candy. Weirdly enough, my cat was sitting on one of these clouds. Just lying there, chilling, watching me fly.

I laughed at this sight, and took a moment to stop and lower myself down to him to say hi. He gave me a couple of blinks and I kept going about my way. I flew up and up, though I never passed or even saw space. I just kept flying up towards the blueness of the sky. It always felt out of reach, neverending.

Eventually I stopped, gauging it was high enough. I had no idea how high I actually was, or how long it would take me to fall. It was so foggy, I couldn't see the ground, and since I could never reach space either, everything around me was just blue. And I was just... floating.

Then my wonder turned to confusion as I realized the problem: how was I going to get down? While I was skilled enough in flying, I was certainly not skilled in not flying while flying...er, or something to that effect. All I was familiar with was landing, which I couldn't do a thousand feet in the air.

I got a little creative and came up with the idea of pretending I'm flying because I'm tensed up, or holding onto something. Although there was nothing actually there, I gripped the air like I was holding onto something, and I tensed up my body as if I was really trying to hold on tight. Though it wasn't visible, I did get the feeling that something was in my hands, and my feet gradually started dangling, as if it was the reason I was still in the air.

I let go, and I immediately started falling--well, everything was still blue, but I felt like I was falling. Apparently there's no such thing as terminal velocity in my subconscious, because it constantly felt like I was accelerating. I would go down and down, and the air would whip past me, and I'd get butterflies in my stomach. This feeling lasted for maybe a dozen seconds--it was right when I started wondering if I was stuck, if I'd have to wake up or get creative to get somewhere, when suddenly the fog unveiled itself and the ground was _right there._

Yeah, fog is trippy, I didn't see the ground until it was 20 feet away.

I hit the ground on my stomach with a slight bounce, but it wasn't painful in the slightest. Actually, it was much more shocking, like a sudden adrenaline rush or as if there was an unexpected drop on a rollercoaster. I desperately held onto the dream though, feeling the grass with my hands and taking in how it smelled, and thankfully I didn't wake up. As soon as I was confident I'd stay in the dream and the shock faded, I stood up casually and brushed the grass off my clothes. I noticed I ended up in my lawn, so I started heading back up the balcony.

One of these other dudes asked me, "What was that for?"

All I said was, "Just proving myself as a God. So, what was all this about a Princess?"



You tell me if that's sufficient enough, I've already got a couple ideas for some interesting dares.  :wink2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Awesome dream, Maxis!  ::goodjob:: 

Can't wait to hear what dares you have in store!

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> *I DARE*:
> 
> *Anyone*: Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed.



I did this last night in my first lucids dream in what feels like aeons!

Competition night #5 guest starring car flipping take two! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Does it matter that somebody already did this task? Can I dare people now?

Also, my phone keeps wanting to "correct" me to say I want to *date* people  ::-P: 


SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I did this last night in my first lucids dream in what feels like aeons!
> 
> Competition night #5 guest starring car flipping take two! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Does it matter that somebody already did this task? Can I dare people now?
> 
> Also, my phone keeps wanting to "correct" me to say I want to *date* people 
> 
> 
> SammyTheSnake



The 'anyone' dares don't expire, so you can definitely 'date' people now!  :;-): 

I'll read your entry when I have time a bit later, but congrats and welcome!  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Nice falling you two!

----------


## Maxis

Yay! A'ight, y'all want some dares?

I tried being creative with these dares, since I myself love dream goals that feel like they have some sort of meaning behind them. If you agree, make sure you check out the backstories!

Gearing my dares towards people in the competition (good luck to every one of you, by the way^^), so you guys call me out if you feel it's unbalanced/some are too difficult (they are all a bit moderately difficult looking back, but if you all accept it, I'm rolling with it).

Hopefully the everyone dare is interesting enough for the people/teams I didn't dare, if you guys are willing to try it.

*~ Dreamer ~:* 
*Spoiler* for _Fancy backstory_: 



Everyone knows, you are DreamViews' local purple gal. However, you yourself feel a slight disappointment in the lack of purple in your everyday life. Especially in our very home DreamViews! I mean, everything's blue, what the heck is that all about?
To fill that empty hole in your heart lacking of purple, visit to a universe that's entirely purple during a lucid dream using any means necessary. That's right--the ground, the buildings, even the people--everything will be all purple! You can do whatever you want after this point, but stay in this purple world for the entire length of the dream (though I won't kill you if you DEILD out of it).



_TL;DR: Visit purple universe, stay in it for entire dream length._

*Sensei:* 
*Spoiler* for _Fancy backstory_: 



means teacher in Japanese, and you are a reliable Dream Guide with a lot of lucid dreaming experience under his belt. But the next person you will be teaching about lucid dreaming will be an unusual one. There is a new member in the DreamViews Academy today--and he's been assigned to you as his mentor, and his dream guide.
Who is he? You, of course.
You have multiple tasks. In a lucid dream, meet your past self through any means necessary (we're talking from a time in your life you had no or little lucid dreaming experience). You must first successfully convince him that _he_ is dreaming, then become his dream guide and teach him a lucid dreaming skill (Can be anything, but something dream control-related would probably be easiest, like teaching him how to fly). You can alternatively guide him through whatever he's doing in the dream.
Get creative, I'm gonna give you a lot of free will here.  :wink2: 



_TL;DR: Meet your past self, convince him he's dreaming, and teach him something LD-relevant. Can be anything, even if it's something basic._

*StephL:* 
*Spoiler* for _Fancy backstory_: 



From day one in DreamViews, you have been the mysterious dreaming cat. However, some people wonder--is that really a cat? She can't be a cat, can she? You are very frustrated by this unspoken suspicion, but although there are not many ways to prove your catliness, there is but one hope left.
Cats have nine lives, but humans only have one. In a lucid dream, your job is to prove you're a cat by surviving something potentially fatal--such as being shot, being struck by something, falling from a large height _(though I don't know if this one in particular is allowed given Xanous dared it, so avoid doing this since it might be a bit overpowered.)_, or anything else you can think of--and live through it unaffected. In other words, you must survive without the dream scene changing or waking up.

Bonus points if you do this while transformed into a cat, but since this will give you a whopping amount of points in the competition, I figured I'd leave this decision up to you.  :wink2: 



_TL;DR: Endure something fatal without dying--e.g. without the dream scene changing or waking up. Bonus points if you're a cat while doing so._

*Everyone:* 
*Spoiler* for _Fancy backstory_: 



here has obviously taken an interest in lucid dreaming by signing up to this website. In fact, it's not unheard of that sometimes people are so interested in lucid dreaming, they dream about lucid dreaming! But what about taking this to the next level?
Yeah, it can be weird and even frustrating when we dream about lucid dreaming, but it's a much different story when we lucid dream about lucid dreaming. To some people, the dream scene will only change--to others, your subconscious can seriously throw you off as to what's going on, and can make for a much more interesting dream.
_Your_ (yes, I'm looking at you, reader) job is to induce a lucid dream while lucid dreaming using any means necessary--Inception-style. You can attempt a proper WILD, you can invent a whole new lucid dreaming technique within the dream, or you can simply just go into bed and hope for the best.
You're welcome to go 'more layers' down and to experiment, but you're successful if you managed to at least basically simulate lucid dreaming within a lucid dream.



_TL;DR: Inception._

Again, let me know if those are too hard, otherwise, good luck!  :wink2:

----------


## StephL

> *StephL:* Fancy backstory: From day one in DreamViews, you have been the mysterious dreaming cat. However, some people wonder--is that really a cat? She can't be a cat, can she? You are very frustrated by this unspoken suspicion, but although there are not many ways to prove your catliness, there is but one hope left.
> Cats have nine lives, but humans only have one. In a lucid dream, your job is to prove you're a cat by surviving something potentially fatal--such as being shot, being struck by something, falling from a large height _(though I don't know if this one in particular is allowed given Xanous dared it, so avoid doing this since it might be a bit overpowered.)_, or anything else you can think of--and live through it unaffected. In other words, you must survive without the dream scene changing or waking up.
> 
> Bonus points if you do this while transformed into a cat, but since this will give you a whopping amount of points in the competition, I figured I'd leave this decision up to you. 
> 
> _TL;DR: Endure something fatal without dying--e.g. without the dream scene changing or waking up. Bonus points if you're a cat while doing so._
> 
> Again, let me know if those are too hard, otherwise, good luck!



Uuui - I'm soo excited! Thank you for choosing me, too - I've been incubating Brussels sprouts for a while now, but my unconscious seems to know how they taste and chooses to ignore my conscious ideas there...

My would I love to do a full catty transformation!!
Up to now I only had my arm turn into a blind swan - manifesting my inner cat it is this time!! pawprint.gif

This is great - and I'll do my catty best to survive unscathed by whatever I'll decide to put myself through while keeping up the dream! 
As soon as I have some lethal ideas - I will inform you!
Maybe a lightning strike..? I've never really tried for pain - it's fascinating, but I guess, I'll survive without it - but feeling electrified sounds like fun...

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yay! A'ight, y'all want some dares?
> 
> I tried being creative with these dares, since I myself love dream goals that feel like they have some sort of meaning behind them. If you agree, make sure you check out the backstories!
> 
> Gearing my dares towards people in the competition (good luck to every one of you, by the way^^), so you guys call me out if you feel it's unbalanced/some are too difficult (they are all a bit moderately difficult looking back, but if you all accept it, I'm rolling with it).
> 
> Hopefully the everyone dare is interesting enough for the people/teams I didn't dare, if you guys are willing to try it.
> 
> *~ Dreamer ~:* 
> ...



Awesome ideas Maxis, thanks for putting the time into thinking of these personalised dares!

I will gladly accept mine! Purple world, here I come!
Maybe I can shave my head and fight a purple Sensei while I'm there to get all my dares done in one! :pillowfight:

----------


## Sensei

Awesome dare maxis! Sounds like it will be a lot of fun. 

Dreamer. I am gonna have to do a multi-dare goal as well. Lol. Get them all done in one fell swoop.  :Bliss:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I've been busy the last few days, but at last, here are my dares! :-D

*I DARE:*

*Antoia:* Re-meet the "wind god" from this DJ entry and kick his arse for smirking at your girly throw. Bonus kudos if you can beat him in some amusingly ironic way.

*Greendrive:*  Engage in hand-to-hand combat with a ninja dragon.

*JoannaB:* Defeat your stress-related disaster dreams. Conjure up a tsunami / hurricane / monster / armed psycho / whatever scares you. Stand your ground, smile, pacify, befriend.

*Anyone:* Recall a dream you wish you'd been lucid in. Re-enact it, but lucid this time!

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Cool dares, Sammy!
Have you let them know to come check out the thread?
Congrats again on your successful LD!  ::D:

----------


## Antoia

> Antoia: Re-meet the "wind god" from this DJ entry and kick his arse for smirking at your girly throw. Bonus kudos if you can beat him in some amusingly ironic way.



Haha, wow, nice dare! I don't even remember what the god looks like, but I'm sure I'll find him somehow anyway. The mind works in mysterious ways  ::giraffe::

----------


## greendrive

> Greendrive:  Engage in hand-to-hand combat with a ninja dragon.



Cool!! Even thinking about it sounds fun!!

----------


## StephL

I did my first little attempt at it - but didn't make it farther than weather-witching dark clouds and rain and a bit of storm - conjuring the lightning strikes eluded me, unfortunately. So did physical cattiness - I'm working on it, though! pawprint.gif

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> Cool dares, Sammy!
> Have you let them know to come check out the thread?
> Congrats again on your successful LD!



I sent a PM to each of them, so hopefully they'll find it :-)

Thanks for the congrats :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## StephL

Ooh Maxis! I am such a coward! So I was on suicide mission again last night, and this time I managed a huge thunderstorm, it was beautiful - the whole sky full of lightning bolts, and I knew, I only need to draw one mentally and it'll hit me. And I didn't!!  :Oops: 

Being afraid it might hurt - damn. Next time, I'm getting there! Been trying to transform as well, what I managed was going on all fours without having the feeling of awkwardness - I also looked a bit smoky whitish translucent, like my avatar, but it wasn't very convincing. 
So this dare is a good piece of work for me here!! Huge thank you again Maxis - I love it difficult! 
But a great dream - very long lucid for my usual state of affairs, even with DEILD, but I didn't give it a second go at thunderstorm. 

Maybe I chose that a bit too close to home - having survived a thunderstorm on a mountain in about 2000 m height, that was a close thing. I was with friends and one of them almost hooked his karabiner into an iron ladder, over which we would have had to get, to then climb down to a hut on the other side of the rock, which had the ladder. He said his hair stood on end, we all felt it a bit later and shortly after that, lightning struck the ladder - with us only meters off.
Total white-out and the noise - you wouldn't believe, literally deafening... We moved faster than ever before, throwing our climbing equipment (metal) from us in concert, taking shelter - it felt like completely on auto-pilot, and as if time had stopped. We waited the worst of it out in the shadow of some big rocks instead of going on to that hut. He saved our lives - we could have all four been in the rope by the time it struck, all dead. 

But now I want it - falling into a sword would be easier for me, I'm pretty sure - but now I want this!! 



^^was approximately like this - less blue and a bit less bolts as well, not much less, though...


If it wasn't for DV and I would maybe learn LDing on my own - I don't think, I would grapple with such things, I wouldn't so much test out my borders, my psychological borders, like this fear - and neither the technical ones.

All hail to the community!!

----------


## Maxis

> ...



Oh man, what an intense story, I'm really glad you all made it out safely. It's also wonderful you can face your fears in LDing!

Awesome attempt, and I'm especially glad you're liking the dare! Good luck for next time.  :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I am pleased to announce that I completed my *Super Advanced Fart* dare from *Dreamer*!   ::goodjob::  _We have lift-off!_





> I remember that I have a *lucid dare* from *Dreamer* that requires me to perform a *Super Advanced Fart* (one which is “very long, loud, and powerful”).    At first I feel like this will be impossible.  My body isn’t giving me “the signal” that anything can be conjured up.  I know that this is a dream, though, so I convince myself that a bubble of pressure is forming in my stomach.  Once that’s there, a good push sends me into a full eruption.  The emerging fart is ultra loud and super powerful, lifting me gently into the air.  It feels like there’s a hand or a platform under my butt lifting me upward.  I wobble around unsteadily in the air, leaning left and right and bobbing a bit.  It feels like I have a jet pack on.  
> 
> I’d hoped to have enough propulsion to reach lower earth orbit, but I never get more than 15-20 feet off the ground.  As the “event” ends, I settle back down to the ground.  Dare achieved!



Full dream: Fedoras and Flatulence - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Now for some new dares of my own!  For these dares I am calling out *Dreamer*, *NyxCC*, and *KristaNicole07*.

*I DARE:*

*Dreamer* - Super Advanced Fort
_Build a couch fort with me.  Once we are safely inside, blow it apart with a Super Advanced Fart. _ 



Reference: She started it!  :Cheeky:  http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2111058

*NyxCC* - The Great Pyramid
_Find the Great Pyramid, enter it, and explore the inside._

Reference: Some goals - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*KristaNicole07* - The Guide
_Summon or find your Spirit Guide Mike.  Tell him to show you something amazing._

Reference: Lucid: Learning My Guide's Name, and Seeing His True Form *Updated* - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Anyone* - Icarus
_Fly into the sun._

----------


## StephL

Thank you Maxis!
I do indeed like it a lot - the plan now is to get hit as a human and have that transform me into a cat! Seems this all takes a while - but I won't let it drop!

Aand - congrats Canis - good luck with further advanced farting!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

Well it took a while but I did Dreamer's dare to all of nudity, I pulled my pants down in front of a girl DC in order for some "action", she sort of leans away from me but I Jedi mind trick her and she leans in and the dream ends.  I wish I'd gotten to my personal dare of a fireball , next time!

----------


## StephL

FryingMan - you have an avatar!!  ::shock:: 
You among the Yogi's now?

----------


## FryingMan

> FryingMan - you have an avatar!!



Yep got the avatar and enjoying the ensuing shock  :smiley:    Only took me most of a year to find something meaningful enough to use it.





> You among the Yogi's now?



On my way......on my way!    Oh and by the way, this is a dream.

----------


## PercyLucid

My bee dream is done, it was done a while ago.

My office is finally ready and all the house remodeling so I can orgnize myself and have a dream journal in my night table instead of a million crystals, signing bowls, and several more stuff that does not belong there  :smiley: 

Will post it shortly or tomorrow!

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay!!!

I know this comes late, but I have been extremely busy... moving overseas follow up by home remodel.. so you can imagine!!





> *PercyLucid:* Summon a fist-sized bee and make friends with it



So here is my dream, all done  :smiley: 

Blue colored fist sized bee! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

And with my bee friend, it is now time for me to make the dares:

*Dreamer:* I dare you to visit an old school hospital and ask the head-doctor to give you a complete checkup.

*Opheliablue:* Manage to get yourself into the secret chambers from both the White House and the Pentagon, retrieve as much information and then send it to the Russians... make sure you are rewarded by the Russians in public and then go back to the US and tell everyone what you did.

*CanisLucidus:*  Morph into Arale Norimaki (checkup the Wikipedia if you do not know who this is) and fly like her (farting.) You must fly using only farts. 

* Everyone:*  Summon a Boggart (Harry potter.) What does it morphs into? Once this is done, you must either defeat it using dream abilities or confront it and make friends with it.

----------


## Sensei

> Okay!!!
> 
> I know this comes late, but I have been extremely busy... moving overseas follow up by home remodel.. so you can imagine!!
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my dream, all done 
> 
> Blue colored fist sized bee! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> ...



A Bogart, that would be ridikilous!   :wink2:  sounds like a ton of fun.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed Maxis' dare the other night, but I'm still trying to decide on my dares for others.
I'll post them after I've had a think!





> Uuui - I'm soo excited! Thank you for choosing me, too - I've been incubating Brussels sprouts for a while now, but my unconscious seems to know how they taste and chooses to ignore my conscious ideas there...



I have re-read this quote a few times when visiting this thread, and it makes me laugh every time!  ::laughtillhurts:: 





> Well it took a while but I did Dreamer's dare to all of nudity, I pulled my pants down in front of a girl DC in order for some "action", she sort of leans away from me but I Jedi mind trick her and she leans in and the dream ends.  I wish I'd gotten to my personal dare of a fireball , next time!



Great work, FryingMan!
Hehe, of course you would choose this dare!
Are you going to post some dares of your own?





> I am pleased to announce that I completed my *Super Advanced Fart* dare from *Dreamer*!   _We have lift-off!_
> Full dream: Fedoras and Flatulence - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Now for some new dares of my own!
> 
> *I DARE:*
> 
> *Dreamer* - Super Advanced Fort
> _Build a couch fort with me.  Once we are safely inside, blow it apart with a Super Advanced Fart. _



Congrats on completing your dare! I love this hilarious dream!  ::D: 
And I'm so pleased that your fart incubation led to non-lucid farting dreams as well!  ::lmao:: 

Can't wait to build a couch fort and blast it away with my thunderous butt trumpet!  ::tongue:: 





> So here is my dream, all done 
> 
> Blue colored fist sized bee! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> And with my bee friend, it is now time for me to make the dares:
> 
> *Dreamer:* I dare you to visit an old school hospital and ask the head-doctor to give you a complete checkup.



Well done for facing your fear of bees, Percy! I'm so pleased to hear the bee was friendly!  :smiley: 

Oh boy, I should have seen the doctor coming... Time for me to face my own fear! You have an annoyingly good memory, haha.  :tongue2: 
I will definitely take on this challenge!

Awesome work, everyone! These dares require both incubation and dream control, and you are totally rocking them!  ::goodjob::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *~ Dreamer ~:* 
> *Spoiler* for _Fancy backstory_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows, you are DreamViews' local purple gal. However, you yourself feel a slight disappointment in the lack of purple in your everyday life. Especially in our very home DreamViews! I mean, everything's blue, what the heck is that all about?
> To fill that empty hole in your heart lacking of purple, visit to a universe that's entirely purple during a lucid dream using any means necessary. That's right--the ground, the buildings, even the people--everything will be all purple! You can do whatever you want after this point, but stay in this purple world for the entire length of the dream (though I won't kill you if you DEILD out of it).
> 
> 
> ...



I created a purple world, but I forgot I had to stay there for the entire duration of the dream... I did DEILD halfway though, so technically one dream ended!  :tongue2:  Let me know if this is acceptable... I had to work pretty hard to perfect this one!

*Full dream: Purple Palace*





> As we flew, I told CanisLucidus that I had to think about my lucid goals for a moment. I knew I had a few Lucid Dares to complete, so I tried to think of what they were. The first one I remembered was Maxis' dare to explore a fully purple world.
> Canis and I were both on the lookout for an entrance to the purple  world. I saw a purple castle in the distance, so we started flying  towards it. We landed and walked through the front gate. We found  ourselves in a living room where everything was already purple: purple  carpet, purple couches, purple cushions scattered across the floor, a  purple coffee table, a purple cupboard and display area, a large purple  picture frame with a weird collage of wine glasses merged with upside  down birthday cakes, and there was another purple room off to the side,  perhaps like a kitchen, but I didn't explore it. I was feeling pleased  that my dream had done all the work for me, but when I had a closer look  at the cushions, I noticed that they each had purple satin covers, but  there was a tiny fold in each with a strip of red in the corner.
> Before dealing with this unwelcome colour, I remembered I wanted to try incorporating a task of the month into this dare: Bonus Task - Apply a Photoshop effect to your dream scene. I  wanted to try playing with the saturation, so I tried using my finger  as a slider. I moved my finger up, and the dream responded ever so  slightly with increased saturation, but not to the degree I was hoping  for.
> I noticed some random DCs milling around the room now, and I thought of asking them to teach me a foreign word for Basic Task i - Ask a DC to tell you a word in a different language and its meaning.
> I felt the dream destabilising and fading away. I  was feeling really confident after my successful DEILD, so I relaxed and  convinced myself that I would return to the dream very shortly to  complete the dare.
> 
> *DEILD:*
> Everything went black and I felt myself back in my bed. I focused on visualising the purple room.
> My body felt numb and tingly, and my vision of the room returned very quickly.
> ...



I'm going to post my dares now, but if Maxis would like me to redo the dare without leaving the purple world, I'll give it another go!

*I DARE:*

*CanisLucidus:* Take your exploration of lucid bodily functions to the next level and do a Super Advanced Poo... mousse style!
(You had to know this was coming!)  :tongue2: 

* lucidmats:* Passionately make out with a male DC.  :;-): 

* SammyTheSnake:* Unleash your inner (dare-induced) sleaze on the nearest female DC. Do everything obnoxious that springs to mind - winking, wolf whistling, boobie honking, the whole shebang! How does she react?

*Anyone:* Do a 'trust fall' (free fall backwards) into the arms of the nearest DC. Did they catch you?

I will try to think of a return dare for Maxis in the future. Hopefully with a fancy back-story!  :smiley: 
I've got a dare up my sleeve for dutchraptor next time, too. So hard to choose only 3 people!

----------


## lucidmats

Oh boy

----------


## PercyLucid

> *Everyone:* 
> *Spoiler* for _Fancy backstory_: 
> 
> 
> 
> here has obviously taken an interest in lucid dreaming by signing up to this website. In fact, it's not unheard of that sometimes people are so interested in lucid dreaming, they dream about lucid dreaming! But what about taking this to the next level?
> Yeah, it can be weird and even frustrating when we dream about lucid dreaming, but it's a much different story when we lucid dream about lucid dreaming. To some people, the dream scene will only change--to others, your subconscious can seriously throw you off as to what's going on, and can make for a much more interesting dream.
> _Your_ (yes, I'm looking at you, reader) job is to induce a lucid dream while lucid dreaming using any means necessary--Inception-style. You can attempt a proper WILD, you can invent a whole new lucid dreaming technique within the dream, or you can simply just go into bed and hope for the best.
> You're welcome to go 'more layers' down and to experiment, but you're successful if you managed to at least basically simulate lucid dreaming within a lucid dream.
> ...



You might find this very interesting. Someone dared me this, but to have it done five times (five layers of dreams) and I succeeded, it is a very interesting read

Of course, I am not giving myself credit, as this was done a few years ago, but this could motivate other challengers. I will pass on this one as I have done it already:

The moon wipes me out from a LD induced within a LD induced within aLD induced within a LD with WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> Well done for facing your fear of bees, Percy! I'm so pleased to hear the bee was friendly! 
> 
> Oh boy, I should have seen the doctor coming... Time for me to face my own fear! You have an annoyingly good memory, haha. 
> I will definitely take on this challenge!



Oooooooooooooh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees indeeeeeeeeeeeeeed. I sure remembered I helped you with that recurring nightmare years ago. 

Like I didn't have enough that now living in a village there are like a million bees (yesterday a huge bee came into the room... scared the jesus out of me... smaller than the one in the dream, but awake... ) that I got dared to deal with bees in dream too, LOL So I called the doctor to make an appointment for you with him, enjoy!  ::laughhard:: 





> *Atras:* Take lucid mushrooms and describe the effects.



Interesting, I've done this once (non lucid) and it is weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeird, but cool!!! 


And with that being said, with what I am SURE giving myself credit, is that last night I completed another dare. No one dared me after Dreamer, so I took one of the Anyone dares.





> *Anyone:* Eat a food you hate in waking life. How did it taste?



I had no idea this was your challenge also!!! LOL. But I did it last night... I just recalled the task, so here it goes:

Eating flowers on a mountain after a chain of False Awakenings - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So I get now I am entitled to dare three more people, so these are the lucky winners:

*Sensei:*  Such a good lucid dream teacher you are, right? Do you know the "un-birthday" from Alice in wonderland. Well, that is your task... You must turn un-lucid. You cannot just lose lucidity randomly, you must, while lucid, request yourself to lose lucidity and hold the dream (and recall it) for a while, where you have no lucidity at all!

*StephL:*  More about cats -or rabbits- and more about Alice for you my friend. You must find a huge chain watch (such as the one the rabbit has) and visit a busy town in rush hour. Start running like a maniac screaming, "I am late, I am late!!" and trample over other DCs. What happened?

*lucidmats:*  No alice for you, but other type of more... adult movie kind of thing. You must make a bi-sexual porno with orgasms (both sexes) as well as a lot of playing time... but as you well know, males have a harder time to have multiple orgasms, so you must be a female in the dream!

* Everybody* : You must do something in order to draw to you as much police as you can and become a major threat to them. Then go ahead an eat a Star (from Mario) and start running through the policemen, getting shot, hit, tazed and you cannot die nor feel the hits, and if you can kill the cops just running by them, better!

----------


## CanisLucidus

LOL.  I hereby accept your dares, Dreamer and PercyLucid!   ::goodjob2:: 

Let's quickly review my list so far:

Do a '*super advanced fart'* from Ginsan's challenge
Morph into Arale Norimaki (checkup the Wikipedia if you do not know who this is) and fly like her (farting.) *You must fly using only farts.*
Take your exploration of lucid bodily functions to the next level and *do a Super Advanced Poo... mousse style!*

I am developing quite the reputation!   :Big laugh: 

 ::lmao:: 





> Can't wait to build a couch fort and blast it away with my *thunderous butt trumpet!*



 ::rolllaugh::   I love both your spirited reply and your poetic language!  I have prepared myself for the trumpet's blast... let's hope that the world has done the same!  This is gonna be awesome.   ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I am developing quite the reputation!



Haha, and apparently Mats is developing a rep for getting it on with dudes.  :tongue2: 





> And with that being said, with what I am SURE giving myself credit, is that last night I completed another dare. No one dared me after Dreamer, so I took one of the Anyone dares.



Nice work, Percy!  ::D: 
I will be sure to assign you another personal dare in the future. I just have to complete one of my own dares first!

I have updated the original post with a list of everyone's current and completed dares.
The archive is alphabetised so you can find your dares easily.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Thank you guys for daring me, too - now I'll really get my act together - toniiight!!

 ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Will be working on a couple anyone dare meanwhile! Here comes the third dare done  ::D:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> * SammyTheSnake:* Unleash your inner (dare-induced) sleaze on the nearest female DC. Do everything obnoxious that springs to mind - winking, wolf whistling, boobie honking, the whole shebang! How does she react?



I think I have a feeling I know how she might react, if my subconscious behaves the same way as usual...

So, if I'm going to make this an *interesting* dare, rather than yet another humpfest, I'm going to see how genuinely obnoxious I can be  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## lucidmats

At least you can have a girl Sammy  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Soo - finally lucid again, and thanks to the dares!!

:pillowfight:

I started out with trying to get my lightning storm conjured up, but only made it to a medium-intensity rain and twilight, the bolts just didn't want to show up this time. Maybe because I've tried incubating them too extremely with this picture Box77 posted a while ago:



So then - giving up on the big drama, I thought of Percy's dare and I went on my knees and tried to convince myself of a huge watch on a chain being hidden in the shrubbery. What I found instead was a chocolate bunny in pink-golden wrapping and with a little bell around the neck, it looked like these classical Lindt ones, well here in Germany they are famous. But it was alive and hopped away. So I followed, crawling through wet bushes, but couldn't find it and then - my classical problem - it felt as if I needed to go to the loo soo urgently. And while the last two times I've been just lucidly going for it and good was - this time fear for the bedding took over and I woke myself up.
And like usual - it really wasn't needed - I've been talking with my husband and making coffee and starting the computer etc. before I eventually went. Sorry for these details - but I've been reading about other people with similar problems, and so I thought, I wouldn't hold back on that.

Buut - it's been a really long time - and I'm very, very happy about it!!
Thanks everybody for this lovely thread - esp. Dreamer of course and Maxis, Percy and Xanous for giving me something to be motivated for!



Such a one.

----------


## PercyLucid

That happens all the time! Awesome try. You will get lucid more often now since you broke the dry spell  :smiley:

----------


## Maxis

> I created a purple world, but I forgot I had to stay there for the entire duration of the dream... I did DEILD halfway though, so technically one dream ended!  Let me know if this is acceptable... I had to work pretty hard to perfect this one!
> 
> *Full dream: Purple Palace*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to post my dares now, but if Maxis would like me to redo the dare without leaving the purple world, I'll give it another go!
> 
> *I DARE:*
> ...



Sweet dream, awesome read as well! I'll count that one given you put a lot of effort into perfecting it. I find it pretty cool how you basically painted yourself, that's an interesting way of going about things.

I may try that trust fall dare--would be rather interesting considering I never trust my DCs LOL. Shame I didn't check this thread earlier, got pretty lucky with some DEILDs this morning, but I'll go for some lucids this weekend and see what happens.





> You might find this very interesting. Someone dared me this, but to have it done five times (five layers of dreams) and I succeeded, it is a very interesting read
> 
> Of course, I am not giving myself credit, as this was done a few years ago, but this could motivate other challengers. I will pass on this one as I have done it already:
> 
> The moon wipes me out from a LD induced within a LD induced within aLD induced within a LD with WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Awesome dream, that's exactly the kind of stuff I'm talking about! I had a very similar experience last October (around the time I joined DV) which is what inspired me to think of this dare. Never journaled it publically, but the gist of it was I went down 4 layers and each one was a completely different scenario. It was a WILD and I was merely intentionally experimenting with how Inception-style dreams worked, but it actually ended up being one of the longest, most vivid, and best dreams I've ever had.

I do plan to journal it publically at some point (and many other of my favorite dreams)--I just write really sloppily in my private journal and I get way too lazy to rewrite it out properly. Eventually, though.  ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, well, well.... Did some dares last night!!! Three of them!!! Hattrick! 



And here is the result of the dream!!

Lucid Hattrick!!! Three dares completed in one shot!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sooooooooooooooooooo.... I guess that I can make nine dares, plus three anyone dares, right??

Let's see if this thread gets busy again, it is a little slow lately... so here it goes:

_For the first dare I completed, I dare:_

*Dreamer:*  Enter the enchanted forest and beat whatever mystical creatures are protecting it. Then find me waiting at the Crystal cave at the bottom of the forest. Let's explore the cave! 
*FryingMan:*  Find an Earth Elemental or a Stone Gollem. Obliterate it using only fire (engulf it.)
*KristaNicole07:*  Ask for your Dream Guide to teach you a dream technique that you have a hard time mastering.
*Anyone:*  Batman VS Superman. Who wins? That is up to you, but you must become either Batman or Superman and defeat your opponent.

_ Fer the second dare I completed, I dare:_ 

*Xanous:*  Dive into the sea and find the Rod of Earth. Use it to master the Earth Element.
*Hukif:*  Make that the entire world turns into a videogame. Be the villain and defeat the Hero.
*Atras:*  Visit the Amazons and find an undiscovered "magic" plant. Then summon me and we make a tea out of it.
*Anyone:*  Following the steps from Skull Kid, command the moon to crash on Earth.

_For the third dare I completed, I dare:_ 

*anotherdreamer:*  Fly through the Bermuda Triangle. Where does it take you?
*NyxCC:*  Explore the hidden chambers of Machu Picchu and reveal its secrets.
*Sensei:*  Visit Andromeda, where is believed to be Cat alike humanoid ET beings. Ask them to share their wisdom to you.
*Anyone:*  Visit a stadium full of people and by all means convince them that you are a God. You can use powers but they should adore you.

So... there ya go!! Get your butt in bed and start lucid dreaming!

----------


## StephL

Hey - wooohooo - hammer dreaming Percy - congratulation!!  :Clap: 

And - dear Xanous - I have your mission accomplished!! "Slap someone you care about!" Done!

 ::giraffe:: 

I got lucid standing in front of a shop window which displayed little antique knick-knacks - determined to let out my hidden violent side. So I convinced myself, that one of my ex-partners, whom I do still care about platonically and whom I meet much too rarely in real life would be inside.
And yeah!! He sits behind the counter - fully lifelike and realistic! First I say hello and talk a little bit, telling him I dream of him at the very moment, to which he nods wisely and with a lopsided smile... But when I feel the optic quality getting a bit less - I walk up to him and slap him on the cheek. His totally flabbergasted expression with glasses askew lingers a bit - and then he vanishes. Just like that. I find this a bit sad, but head out to see, what else I might accomplish - attempting to change the weather was first. It gets dark and rainy - I'm really good at that meanwhile - but I wake up before the heavenly conditions get any more interesting.

Now I'll have to have a good think on whom to dare with what - I'll update with this, once I've made up my mind. But ThreeCat - brace your three selves - you're one of my darees - that's planned already, my dear fellow ex-McCoy!

----------


## Sensei

Andromeda. Will look up some info about that. Lol. Dares is going to be a full time job for me soon. Oh, and that anyone dare to command the moon to crash to earth is similar to what I am planning to do in a LD next time I see it. Most nights if I look up I will see the earth in the sky. I want to crash it into wherever I am and watch the havoc. What if 4 giants come and stop it? Lol.

----------


## StephL

Ookay - so now I'm out to dare you guys and gal!!
I wonder, how hard to make them...

Something difficult for *~Dreamer~*:
Grow a pair of proper wings - with feathers, or membranes like a bat or a dragon, or like an insect if you like - and fly about with them! Bonus if you soar high in the sky and look at the clouds from above! That's one of my own dream-dreams to maybe be dreamt one day with more experience - but you can do it, I'm sure!!
Also not so easy, I'm afraid for *Box77*:
Find a Romanesco and shrink yourself to a size, or enlarge the vegetable to such a size, that you can climb about on it - bonus if you change it's colour!


Aand for *ThreeCat*:
Find an egg, and watch an unearthly creature hatch from it - bonus if it's friendly and has a little chat with you!
For *anybody*:
Find a mirror and talk with your reflection - bonus if it answers you a question, you care about!

----------


## Hukif

Hehehehe, be a villain! I really, really like your dare percy. Better get my lazy ass to work then!

----------


## Box77

Hehe  ::chuckle::  Long ago I got to find a beanstalk and climb it to get somewhere for some TOTM I wasn't able to accomplish... I like the idea, thanks!! Perhaps that's what I was lacking... great thread and let's see what I get!! 

 :Good idea:

----------


## StephL

I hope, you'll be in for a marvellous fractal show, Box! I'd say, it's also okay if you summon the landscape. The real meaning of my dare is for you to climb about in a 3D fractal! Or into it - so find such a structure in the scale of landscape and engage with it - and it's mission accomplished! 
It's also "stolen" from my own list of dream-dreams - they all are. May your mind be blown in natural mathematical beauty - or something.  :;-): 

By the way - I believe to remember "Romanesco" the vegetable is simply a cross between cauliflower and broccoli and nobody had expected it to come out like this, when they created it. Bit more expensive, but it tastes excellent. It feels kind of sad to eat it out of existence, though.
Highly recommended - especially for surprising people!

----------


## ThreeCat

Steph, I accept your dare--though I will say I've had a time remembering goals lately.





> By the way - I believe to remember "Romanesco" the vegetable is simply a cross between cauliflower and broccoli and nobody had expected it to come out like this, when they created it. Bit more expensive, but it tastes excellent. It feels kind of sad to eat it out of existence, though.



This is really good steamed and mashed with salt, garlic, vegan butter(lol), and a little bit of soy milk.  Yum  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

> I hope, you'll be in for a marvellous fractal show, Box! I'd say, it's also okay if you summon the landscape. The real meaning of my dare is for you to climb about in a 3D fractal! Or into it - so find such a structure in the scale of landscape and engage with it - and it's mission accomplished! 
> It's also "stolen" from my own list of dream-dreams - they all are. May your mind be blown in natural mathematical beauty - or something. 
> 
> By the way - I believe to remember "Romanesco" the vegetable is simply a cross between cauliflower and broccoli and nobody had expected it to come out like this, when they created it. Bit more expensive, but it tastes excellent. It feels kind of sad to eat it out of existence, though.
> Highly recommended - especially for surprising people!



Before you mentioned it, I thought it was a bad fractal design trying to represent a broccoli  ::lol:: !! I never saw a Romanesco for real (or perhaps I didn't pay much attention to it-as usual) but I surfed on some Google and Youtube search results and I found It's a pretty interesting vegetable to navigate  ::tongue:: . I just hope it's not so 'complicated' like the Artichoke to eat (That's my new WL goal: find a Romanesco, prepare it and eat it  ::D: ).

I can use some of my personal lucid goals to achieve the lucid dare by the way: Get into a picture and move around it, Zoom into things to molecular levels and Zoom out of things...

----------


## PercyLucid

I almost scored my six dare done, but I failed:

Flight to the Sun: Cancelled. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The White House AND the Pentagon?

That's a tall order there, Mr. P. Lucid.

----------


## PercyLucid

> The White House AND the Pentagon?
> 
> That's a tall order there, Mr. P. Lucid.



Nah, no biggie  ::D:  But it will count if you visit just one of the two  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Woah Percy, you are a dream machine! Looks like I have some updates to make to the archive!





> *Dreamer:*  Enter the enchanted forest and beat whatever mystical creatures are protecting it. Then find me waiting at the Crystal cave at the bottom of the forest. Let's explore the cave!







> Something difficult for *~Dreamer~*:
> Grow a pair of proper wings - with feathers, or membranes like a bat or a dragon, or like an insect if you like - and fly about with them! Bonus if you soar high in the sky and look at the clouds from above! That's one of my own dream-dreams to maybe be dreamt one day with more experience - but you can do it, I'm sure!!



Thank you both for your dares! And I love that you even purpled my name, Steph!  ::D: 
I look forward to completing these (although I already have a couple of other dares that I need to try first.)
I have been interested in growing wings since you suggested it in the Lucid Task Club, Steph, so this is a great dare for me!
And Percy, I was hoping to revisit the enchanted forest - it was so beautiful! I'd love you to join me there.  :smiley: 


I finally completed Sensei's dare to fight him. I'm not usually interested in fighting, but this one was a lot of fun!





> I remembered my lucid dare to fight Sensei. I looked around around the hall and realised that the items scattered on the floor were all pillows and cushions! I was so excited that the dream was presenting me with my weapons of choice so easily!
> I turned around and saw 3 DCs standing against a wall in a line. They all looked like teenagers and were not people I recognised. I decided I was going to work with these DCs and morph them into the characters I wanted.
> _"Okay, you guys stay there!"_ I said.
> I walked around the room and picked up pillows of different sizes and weights. Some felt like memory foam pillows, but I thought they would be too heavy to carry around for a pillow fight. I decided it would be funny if all the Jedis had normal sized pillows, but Sensei had a tiny square cushion, like the style you might use on a sofa for decoration.  I was delighted that my dream gave me the option to make it such an uneven match.
> I picked up 3 pillows and Sensei's miniature cushion, and turned back to the guys. They still didn't look like themselves, so I looked away and looked back to change their appearances one by one:
> _"You're... Sensei!"_ I exclaimed, as I chucked the mini cushion his way. I looked away again.
> _"You're... [CanisLucidus]!"_ (I used his real name in the dream.) I threw him his pillow and looked back away.
> _"You're... anotherdreamer!"_ He caught his pillow as his body transformed.
> The characters had all morphed to their correct ages, but their appearances were still somewhat incorrect. I felt like their personalities matched now though, so I didn't mind too much about their appearances - I figured they might correct themselves later anyway.
> ...



*Full dream: Return of the Jedi*


*I DARE:*

*Hukif:* Back atcha! Find a DV member and kiss them!

*PercyLucid:* Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us!

*dutchraptor:* Play a song that doesn't exist, on an instrument that doesn't exist in waking life.
It will be super cool if you can recreate the melody when you wake, but just describing the instrument/sound will be interesting!

*Anyone:* Make a vocal sound that isn't possible in waking life - either take on the sound of an animal/machine, or create a completely new sound with your voice.

----------


## StephL

Happy to hear Dreamer! I was half fearing, that you might have done this already before!
Fantastic fight - now we know, what proper submission looks like!!  ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Woah Percy, you are a dream machine! Looks like I have some updates to make to the archive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your dares! And I love that you even purpled my name, Steph! 
> I look forward to completing these (although I already have a couple of other dares that I need to try first.)
> I have been interested in growing wings since you suggested it in the Lucid Task Club, Steph, so this is a great dare for me!
> ...



Awesome, I will work on it. Let's see what my 6th dare is, either this one or the sun  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> OZ Fight spiderman, no powers.



I just now saw this.  ::D: 

Hmm. That's gonna be a tough one. Spider-Man is, historically, one of the toughest melee fighters to defeat, in all of superherodom. Fighting him _WITH_ powers would probably be hard enough. Haha. I'll see what I can do, though. I've got a few goals to accomplish, but I will definitely put this on the list.  :vicious:

----------


## Hyu

I was dared by Dreamer to "Confront Faye about her recent behaviour. Tell her how she's been making you feel.".
Dreamer actually appeared in a dream and helped me remember / complete the task that I was dared to do:
*A visit from ~ Dreamer ~ - Confronting Faye*

In return I dare:

*Dreamer*:
I dare you to do one of my favorite things to do in lucid dreams.
While in a lucid dream, take a moment to think about your vision.
Understand that it makes absolutely no sense for your vision to suffer from the same limitations as it does in waking life.
After all, right now, you're not using your waking eyes at all.
Then let it all in. Let the images burn themselves into your mind. Experience how your vision changes/improves.
Here's a before/after image to give you a rough idea of how my vision changes when I do this:

Of course your experience might be very different.
Report back with your findings.

*CanisLucidus*:
I figured that I'd dare you to do something that does not involve bodily functions for a change.  :laugh: 
Ask a DC to provide you with an idea for a video game, or alternatively an interesting video game mechanic, and report back.

*KristaNicole*:
Open a portal to another place and go through it. You haven't done this in a while I think?
I'll leave it up to you whether or not you want to have a specific destination in mind.

*Everyone*:
Remote control a DC with your mind.
Order the DC to do something funny or inappropriate with your mind, and observe as he/she completes the task.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *CanisLucidus*:
> I figured that I'd dare you to do something that does not involve bodily functions for a change. 
> Ask a DC to provide you with an idea for a video game, or alternatively an interesting video game mechanic, and report back.



Congratulations on completing your dare, Hyu!   ::goodjob:: 

Thanks for coming up with these excellent, very thoughtful dares in return.  I'm honored to accept mine... this will be an exciting one!   ::happy::

----------


## KristaNicole07

I accept both Hyu's dare and CanisLucidus's dare.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Great dares, Hyu! I am really looking forward to enhancing my vision!
Congratulations once again for completing your dare. I know that was a really heavy one and I'm so proud of you for taking it on!
I bet Canis is pleased to be given a break from bodily functions!  ::tongue:: 

I will try to update the OP later today, there are quite a few new dares to add!

----------


## Hukif

> I just now saw this. 
> 
> Hmm. That's gonna be a tough one. Spider-Man is, historically, one of the toughest melee fighters to defeat, in all of superherodom. Fighting him _WITH_ powers would probably be hard enough. Haha. I'll see what I can do, though. I've got a few goals to accomplish, but I will definitely put this on the list.



And thats why its going to be fun! Besides, a good amount of the time we even forget about powers in dreams until it is too late... so meh. That spider sense is cheating uh?

And this one is for percy, from two days ago:


*Spoiler* for _It took two lucids!_: 



Back to sleep.

I am doing some research on a book, become lucid because each page feels like lead; once I am lucid decide to work on my goals, but dont exactly remember which one to do.

Remember about what Percy said, and then think about ~Dreamer~ and then try to decide which one I should work with decide to go with Percy and so teleport to a new world, this one got a good amount of humans and there are some aliens not too far from here.

Extend my arms and make this planet become a video-game, then force the aliens onto the planet and make them have a hard time surviving; the whole idea of the game is to conquer one or the other, although the only way to win is to make peace and make this known to everyone.

Of course, they refuse to do this so I proceed to explore this world further as their home villain. Discover that there were some rather strong and rare creatures here beforehand, and now that I have implemented a game system on them they have become mini-bosses who give the one who defeats them great power.

Also make this information available to everyone and then they decide to hunt for these creatures and see who is the strongest of the two species. There are small factions in each specie who want to make peace and they want to take everything for themselves.

At the start, there seems to be no clear enemy and I get somewhat bored; people fight with their military at first and the aliens with their ships; it is clear that the aliens are going to wipe out the military until they start to bomb with nuclear attacks, so I make it know to them that their weapons are useless; throw in a mantis that controls wind and upon seeing the explosion it makes a vacuum and sends everything flying to the sky and then to space, and so the search for the creatures finally starts.

Meanwhile, the small teams that were searching for piece find each other and agree to take the power of as many creatures as possible and then use that power to unite both worlds; I find this somewhat disgusting, yes.

I go become a part of the team of the humans, and give very important information to them regarding one of the creatures, according to my own Scan there is a polar/brown bear that is the strongest out of them all If you conquer him, peace wont be just a dream tell them, they quickly give this information to their alien friends and we all set to the north pole.

I try to tell them that I know the location, but that would be far too suspicious; not to mention that if I just end the game like that it will become boring; they keep asking me where I got the info so tell them that I was there when the mantis used its power and it spoke to me through unknown ways, the aliens confirm this by saying they are all capable of telekinesis.

They also tell us how all of the creatures have shown no sign of cooperating and we must defeat them, for they need to test the will of those who want their power. They also explain some weird stuff about them not being alive in the first place as a normal creature, but more as of spirits.

While going, we find a lot of minor characters whom I let everyone else fight; I only have my normal human specs while everyone else starts to slowly gain experience points, they tell me to try and get some as well and that it will be helpful but I refuse to and just borrow items.

The first penguin like monsters we find drop some ice-bomb, which I take several of and then ask everyone to collect anything they see with salt in it. They dont understand exactly why I would want salt and the ice but comply.

As we walk, we find the first thing with a power hidden within; it can control cold and is a sea wolf I believe. It makes all of the floor beneath us un-freeze and so I throw an ice bomb, got like 10 of these things and only two salt sacks that the penguins dropped; everyone tries to take them out with guns but the bullets are frozen before they even reach the target.

The aliens try using their lasers, which are frozen from the inside out and no longer work I tell them to not rely on these things and use their heads; so I take it the only girl with us takes this literally and head-butts the wolf and then falls to the water, the others take her out while the wolf jumps out the water and makes a giant ice-cage around us which slowly but surely gets wider, it will crush us all to death.

I throw another bomb and then a salt sack, which makes the space within colder, creating a small void within that breaks the ice. Get complimented for breaking that and then I tell them that the wolf has not much MP left.

They try to take it out but it just goes down the sea, give the girl a few ice bombs and tell her to throw them down, she does that. As they blow underwater, the ice that is formed and that quickly comes to the surface makes the wolf follow behind trying not to be forced back to the surface.

His attempts are futile and when he is thrown out of the water I throw another ice bomb along with salt to freeze it, we allow the aliens to take this one while we continue on our journey.

There is only one more creature in the North Pole with powers, and it is not the polar bear but they dont know just yet; anyway our team consists of a girl who takes everything too literally, a young guy and a middle-aged military man, the aliens I dont care about.

I tell them that I will wait for them here, since they have a power already and I didnt want to gain experience points and now will have to bother with the stats allocation because of them.

They return rather quickly, followed by a big whale who controls water this is far too much like a game, convenient for the players. I make a note on not allowing them to win, since I am here with them but wake up

Back to sleep.

I am being carried by someone actually by water, the sheer ridiculousness of this escapes my mind but the weird gravity does not. Once I become lucid fall down the water and then walk around it like it is nothing.

The people around me just stare and ask me what I am doing Oh forgot I was in this game world, well this will be hard to explain. But the girl does the job, apparently she took the water manipulation power and is making a floor for me so they were referring to not following them, phew.

I am mostly a random character and they are advancing quickly since I give advice and help with the difficult fights. Midway we find a clue to the location of the polar bear, apparently a small bug in the desert of the Sahara knows exactly where it is so we follow that path.

On our way however, someone shots a giant laser from the ships of the aliens to try and stop us. The aliens block and one of them dies, leaving the spirit of the wolf free again to roam the Pole and everyone else crying. Just ignore the tears and tell them we have to hurry up or the death of the alien will be for nothing, they agree and we get going.

As soon as we arrive to the desert, someone mentions that the water power is useless so the girl should stay in the back. The aliens also say that they will go and disable the war machines of their comrades and so the military dude says he will do the same with humans with his newly acquired power of making stuff heavier, they both leave us and now it is me, the useless girl and the boy, he claims that his power is useful in here but I dont know what it is and dont feel like scanning him.

When we arrive, a group of aliens starts to attack us so I throw the last ice bomb and freeze them, then the kid melts them with fire! Well sure enough that will be handy in here. I sit down and make a hole for myself then let them go alone, dont want to gain any more points.

When they return, they claim the bug wasnt difficult to kill, since it lived next to a pond so conveniently placed there for the girl to abuse her powers on them, they also got attacked by the aliens but managed to fend them off because our friends came back, they feel like this game will end soon with peace too.

I mention that this is too easy, they feel that I am exaggerating considering there have been many deaths (Only one of the group, mind you) and this has taken several days to accomplish even with the powers for how long was I gone? Try to ask that but get ignored while they explain the power of the bug and that is to see maps of the location of other creatures.

They locate the bear and then we head over there, some humans follow behind with their weapons and apparently only I realize this. Since I am the villain and my goal is to NOT let them have the polar bear, dont tell them about it.

Somehow one of the aliens makes a wind take us from the desert to the middle of the Amazonas on top of a waterfall, where mountains seem to be moving around freely.

They say that the bear is here, but we cant find it right now because the bear is making the mountains move; I try to tell them that we are being followed, but they say that is ridiculous.

The military man appears while we are trying to locate the bear and reveals himself as a spy of the government (Cheap plot?) and he will now proceed to take the bear for humanity. He forgot maybe that the kid could control fire, so he gets burned and falls down the waterfall, despite his valiant effort to immobilize us using gravity.

I shake off the dust and jump off to the closest cave while the rest of the team engages in battle with the special forces of humanity. When I get to the cave can feel the bear, the cave changes shape and then it becomes HUGE.

Follow the scent of the bear, which leads me to another waterfall within the cave within the forest/waterfall cave. There is a small forest inside and the water for some reason works like a curtain rather than real water? The bear comes out and says that he will only engage in battle against one creature at a time and only those who win can take its power.

I had already seen that the power of the bear is creation and transformation of matter, this is why he could bring peace since that means unlimited resources for everyone. Likewise misusing his powers or stealing them would mean that there is no way for humans and aliens to reconcile, it would be a war that ends with one or the other species, the bear is also not very good at creating things from its own body so he isnt suited as a fighter.

He instead creates a small barrier that makes anyone inside immune to outside damage but unable to use any kind of power, fine by me.

The others are still fighting and I want this power, prepare to jump at it when someone comes in and tries to stop us, the military man holding the girl as his hostage.

He however cant come into the barrier, he shots at us but the bullets just disappear as they come inside; one of the aliens shows up and says that they cant interrupt our fight and while they are saying that the bear jumps at me.

I block with my hand and then push, so that its bite wont be as bad. When it tries to pull me over I jump it on the head and then pull back, making the bear lose balance and fall down.

Prepare to hit it with a rock on its head when a black bear appears from nowhere and bites my other hand, only scratches but damn! Wasnt expecting that to happen. Throw the rock at the white one who just throws it away and when the black bear tries to bite me again dive my hand onto its throat making it gag.

The polar bear jumps me again, biting my shoulder with which I am choking the black bear and tearing my other arm with its big paws; I bite its nose and take a chunk of its flesh and hair along, spit it back and then press my salivary gland with my tongue, throwing some off onto the eyes of the polar bear.

The black bear finally gives out and falls to the ground while the polar one walks back, I can barely move my torn hand and the other is not working at all, jump again at the bear who tries to claw my stomach but instead gets bitten several times in the face and then stabbed in the eye by my barely-functional hand, get thrown back and then the bear starts to stagger, guess it isnt accustomed to losing blood? I bite some rocks and spit some of that to the bear, who charges.

I jump out of the way and let him crash against one of the small trees, it starts to fall down so I make sure it falls down on the bear and then see the barrier disappear and me getting the power of the bear; the good guys start to cheer, the war is over they think!

I walk outside and show the others my damaged hands, then show them I can heal them using the transformation power; they want me to use it for everyone else and then I make the waterfall much bigger before throwing those holding powers down so they die and intoxicating the girl and the kid with my newly formed claws; they dont know what is going on but it is too late to do anything.

I jump over to a floating rock and then teleport on top of the alien ship, give them new weapons so they can fight humans and do the same with the humans, the gears of war wont stop now and I win! Prepare to make the war end fast but feel like I am about to wake up oh well at least I accomplished my goal, so dont fight it and just wake up.




And this one for ~Dreamer~ from last night:


*Spoiler* for _Kiss of doom_: 



On the last dream I was going to the bathroom, became lucid halfway because of my weight and decide to start working on goals. Too much procrastination lately and need to at least do 1 goal a day.

So right now is ~Dreamer~ yes; teleport to another land and look around, what did I have to do again? Something about kissing, but whom was I supposed to kiss anyway? Cant remember properly.

Walk around for a few minutes, trying to figure out what exactly is my current goal or what the heck ~Dreamer~ dared me to do but for some reason I cant think of anything other than the fact that I must kiss someone! Was it someone I know? Someone she knows was it a specific person at all? Is it even a normal kiss? Continue pondering and go sit down so I can think clearly.

At some point some girl approaches me and asks me if I am alright, she says that I have been doing weird poses for a while now as if I was sick, so I decide to kiss her with some poison and see if that sparks a memory.

The girl starts to scream that there is a pervert next to her and some people start to gather around us, the poison finally strikes her and she falls to the ground which makes people a lot more annoying about the whole issue; I proceed to kiss anyone who goes near me with a much stronger poison and when they try to run away just teleport my face to theirs and kiss away, that should be enough!

Decide that I should wake up and check, but while trying to wake up remember finally that I had to kiss someone from DV damn this isnt going at all like I had planned it. Try to ground myself but it isnt working, the dream is too shaky right now and feel like I will be waking up soon regardless of my efforts.

So since I only remember ~Dreamer~ right now use her for the task, ground myself literally and decide to teleport here underground. While digging her out of the ground (Taking a beautification sleep underground?) give her a wake-up kiss in the neck using the life-force of the people I just killed with a poisonous kiss and as she wakes up tell her Good morning, Ivy before waking up.




Seriously... it took longer than expected with both tasks. I wanted to be creative about how to be a villain and win so figured that sticking to the heroes, killing them and stealing their only hope of peace/salvation was the best option.
And then we have the kiss... completely forgot it was someone from DV until the last minute, and I had this grand plan prepared just for the task! Stupid brain.

Either way, I don't feel like doing 6 dares, so will just make the 3 ones harder to make up.

StephL: Andromeda and Milky Way are about to collide with each other; survive and tell us what happens.

CanisLucidus: Become a white wolf and use your instincts to look through the eyes of  the moon, what do you see?

~Dreamer~: The jigsaw is onto you! Get inside of it and solve it from the inside out. Make it at least have 4 pieces lol

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome dreams!!

Funny, Dreamer gets dared from everybody hahahaha.

----------


## lucidmats

Hey Percy!

Thanks for the dare and sorry, I totally overlooked that one :/

Being female is actually a lucid goal of mine, nice choice!
I will have to be careful, not to play with my new, awesome lady parts the whole time and forget about my co-stars  ::rolllaugh:: 

With bi you mean I have to have a guy involved, or since I have to be female I have to get it on with 2 smoking hot girls??

If that's the case, "ANALdin and the enchanted dildo" will be starring Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere and Mats aka Olivia Wilde..  ::chuckle:: 
If it's not the case and I gotta have some dude involved, I gotta retrieve and prepare mentally haha

I do accept your dare and I will make the most glorious porn ever seen by mankind...

----------


## PercyLucid

> Hey Percy!
> 
> Thanks for the dare and sorry, I totally overlooked that one :/
> 
> Being female is actually a lucid goal of mine, nice choice!
> I will have to be careful, not to play with my new, awesome lady parts the whole time and forget about my co-stars 
> 
> With bi you mean I have to have a guy involved, or since I have to be female I have to get it on with 2 smoking hot girls??
> 
> ...



As long as you are female, that is enough. However, it must be bi-sexual sex (and orgasms) so it must be at least a man, a woman and you... So Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere and Mats can sure join the party, but send an invitation for Brad Pitt too hahahahaha... you can play a bit with him, then enjoy to death (or waking up) with the hot girls  ::D:  Also, multi-orgasm is required (reason you must turn into a woman) so you must endure awakening from the first one, two or more will succeed it!

----------


## lucidmats

Haha, oh boy! 
Im gonna make out with him, fulfill Dreamer's dare and then make him film the whole thing  ::D:

----------


## StephL

> StephL: Andromeda and Milky Way are about to collide with each other; survive and tell us what happens.



Uuii - I really have a lot to do meanwhile - going to try that trick again, which worked last time - I claim it will be toniiight here - and then count for it to happen latest in the following two nights!
What a beautiful dare!! Thank you so much!



I've never been to space lucidly - despite that being one of my main dream-dreams and having had opportunities to attempt it while TOTMs and in the comp - now this is soo spectacular a destination - has to and will be done! But I won't forget the rest of my daring to do list, either - toniiight!!

 ::giraffe:: 





> Haha, oh boy! 
> Im gonna make out with him, fulfill Dreamer's dare and then make him film the whole thing



If only technology was a bit farther evolved already - that sounds like a roaring non-children-suited piece of entertainment we're going to miss out on there! But it's going to come*, I hope: http://www.dreamviews.com/science-ma...wn-dreams.html

*And you, too!  ::wink::

----------


## lucidmats

> If only technology was a bit farther evolved already - that sounds like a roaring non-children-suited piece of entertainment we're going to miss out on there! But it's going to come*, I hope: http://www.dreamviews.com/science-ma...wn-dreams.html
> 
> *And you, too!



That is awesome! 
As soon as it is available I will supply DV with hundreds of copies..  ::chuckle:: 

*multiple times, hehe  :wink2:

----------


## StephL

Yeah - our name DreamViews would become quite literal then!  ::D: 

Dear ~Dreamer~ - I saw FryingMan mention "Dreamer-MILD" - does that have something to do with you? Could you link me somewhere to take a peek please, if so?

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> * SammyTheSnake:* Unleash your inner (dare-induced) sleaze on the nearest female DC. Do everything obnoxious that springs to mind - winking, wolf whistling, boobie honking, the whole shebang! How does she react?



Well, it took me a little while to get to it, but I finally managed to sleazebag an unfortunate female DC. I had hoped to be a little more sleazy but I did manage to convince my subconscious that there is such a thing as a female DC that has thoughts other than my sexual pleasure...

I'll need to have a sit down and think of some really good dares - and who to dare, I'd like to mix it up a bit on that front...

DJ: Lucid dare - Dreamer's Sleazebag - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dream snippet:
I look for a female who looks like she might object amusingly to flirtatious behaviour in order that I can be sleazy without my inner horndog bending the scenario into a predictable humpfest!

I see Jo and lean over to *flibble* her breasts. She looks surprised and a little taken aback but not properly outraged. She also doesn't look turned on, though, so one nil to will over subconscious!

I try to remember some more ways to be obnoxious. I wolf whistle and shout out "Hey, Jo! Looking sexy!" making sure everyone around notices and disapproves. She starts walking away so I run around to overtake her, jump onto a table, flip my nob out and wave it in her face. She's definitely not impressed and bites it hard. Apparently my subconscious finds this an unimaginable turn on as I start ejaculating a seemingly endless stream which I decide to direct into a nearby sink. Probably inspired by my recently acknowledged full bladder, this turns into a stream of wee.

Feeling nervous that all this fluid release might not be only in the dream world, I wake up, glad to discover that I'm not humping my pillow or wallowing in a puddle. I decide to visit the little boys' room.

 SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Too much procrastination lately and need to at least do 1 goal a day.
> ~
> And then we have the kiss... completely forgot it was someone from DV until the last minute, and I had this grand plan prepared just for the task! Stupid brain.
> ~
> Either way, I don't feel like doing 6 dares, so will just make the 3 ones harder to make up.



Woah, that is totally not how I was expecting that kissing dare to go down, haha! That was intense!
Did you mean that you had something special in mind for that dare that you didn't get to do?
Since you skipped giving out 3 dares, and you said you like having goals to motivate you, I'll give you 3 extra dares instead.  :tongue2: 
One is a modified version of the same dare, so you can give it another go if you had something planned:

*I dare Hukif:**

1. Make out with a DV member. Take note of their appearance and personality and describe what you remember.

2. Jump on a trampoline and see what gravity is like. Then step off the trampoline and jump on the ground. How does it feel?

3. Revisit a memorable childhood dream and have a conversation with the younger version of yourself. Ask if the child-you has anything he needs to tell you.*





> ~Dreamer~: The jigsaw is onto you! Get inside of it and solve it from the inside out. Make it at least have 4 pieces lol



Can you expand on that a bit? I'm confused about what I have to do.  :tongue2: 





> Funny, Dreamer gets dared from everybody hahahaha.



Haha, bring 'em on! I like having challenges to do in the later half of the months after I've completed all the TotMs.  :smiley: 





> If that's the case, "ANALdin and the enchanted dildo" will be starring Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere and Mats aka Olivia Wilde..



I like your cast! Nice choice of ladies, haha!





> As long as you are female, that is enough. However, it must be bi-sexual sex (and orgasms) so it must be at least a man, a woman and you... So Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere and Mats can sure join the party, but send an invitation for Brad Pitt too hahahahaha...



Even better cast! Yes please! haha  :Nod yes: 





> Dear ~Dreamer~ - I saw FryingMan mention "Dreamer-MILD" - does that have something to do with you? Could you link me somewhere to take a peek please, if so?



Sorry I didn't see this earlier! I've sent you the tutorial now. I hope it's helpful!





> Well, it took me a little while to get to it, but I finally managed to sleazebag an unfortunate female DC. I had hoped to be a little more sleazy but I did manage to convince my subconscious that there is such a thing as a female DC that has thoughts other than my sexual pleasure...
> 
> I'll need to have a sit down and think of some really good dares - and who to dare, I'd like to mix it up a bit on that front...



Congrats Sammy, and that was a hilarious dream! Your DJ comments are disabled again though.  :tongue2: 
Can't wait to hear what dares you have in store!

_* Updated the Dare Archive *_

----------


## lucidmats

As the male Co-Star, please welcome CanisSexydus  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> As the male Co-Star, please welcome CanisSexydus



LOOOOOOOOL OMG MATS!!!  :Big laugh:  :heart:
I can't wait to read this dream!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> As the male Co-Star, please welcome CanisSexydus



LOL!  This is hilarious!  So according to what I've read so far, the arrangement is Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere, lucidmats reskinned as a multi- ::smitten::  Olivia Wilde, and :canislucidus ::?:   Have you been reading my private Dream Journal or something???   ::chuckle:: 





> LOOOOOOOOL OMG MATS!!!  :heart:
> I can't wait to read this dream!



Ha ha, I *knew* that I spotted someone's purple little fingerprints all over this plan!   :Big laugh:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> LOL!  This is hilarious!  So according to what I've read so far, the arrangement is Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere, lucidmats reskinned as a multi- Olivia Wilde, and :canislucidus  Have you been reading my private Dream Journal or something???  
> 
> Ha ha, I *knew* that I spotted someone's purple little fingerprints all over this plan!



I am an innocent bystander this time, I swear!!
But this is so freaking funny, Mats!  ::laughtillhurts:: 
And LOL Canis @ your private DJ comment!
You guys are hilarious.  ::D:

----------


## lucidmats

> LOL!  This is hilarious!  So according to what I've read so far, the arrangement is Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere, lucidmats reskinned as a multi- Olivia Wilde, and :canislucidus  Have you been reading my private Dream Journal or something???



Totally right!  ::chuckle:: 
Any additions or other suggestions for the cast? 
Get ready for me tying you to the bed with that sexy bow of yours  :Big laugh:   ::bow::  LOLOLOL

----------


## Hukif

> Uuii - I really have a lot to do meanwhile - going to try that trick again, which worked last time - I claim it will be toniiight here - and then count for it to happen latest in the following two nights!
> What a beautiful dare!! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to space lucidly - despite that being one of my main dream-dreams and having had opportunities to attempt it while TOTMs and in the comp - now this is soo spectacular a destination - has to and will be done! But I won't forget the rest of my daring to do list, either - toniiight!!



I thought you would like it! Since its space related and all.
Really looking forward to your completion and what comes of it!





> If only technology was a bit farther evolved already - that sounds like a roaring non-children-suited piece of entertainment we're going to miss out on there! But it's going to come*, I hope: http://www.dreamviews.com/science-ma...wn-dreams.html



OH! OH! OH! That means... no more journaling!? Awesome!





> Woah, that is totally not how I was expecting that kissing dare to go down, haha! That was intense!
> Did you mean that you had something special in mind for that dare that you didn't get to do?
> Since you skipped giving out 3 dares, and you said you like having goals to motivate you, I'll give you 3 extra dares instead. 
> One is a modified version of the same dare, so you can give it another go if you had something planned:



Yep I had a really grand plan to go with the dare, but my waking recall didn't work on my favor lol
yay dares! I'm going to work out my plan this time, just you wait!





> *I dare Hukif:**
> 
> 1. Make out with a DV member. Take note of their appearance and personality and describe what you remember.
> 
> 2. Jump on a trampoline and see what gravity is like. Then step off the trampoline and jump on the ground. How does it feel?
> 
> 3. Revisit a memorable childhood dream and have a conversation with the younger version of yourself. Ask if the child-you has anything he needs to tell you.*



1 - Hehehe, it shall be done. You don't mind if I play a bit with genders, do you?

2 - Dang, trampolines are hard to come by in my dreams, summoning and revision.

3 - I tried this once, it ended up in a verbal fight. Lets see how it goes this time!





> Can you expand on that a bit? I'm confused about what I have to do.



Oh sure thing.
I mean to get a random jigsaw and use it as if it were a dream picture when you jump inside them to teleport. So when you jump inside of the jigsaw you get ported to the unfinished version of it and have to put all the pieces in place from the inside.

Just realized I forgot the anyones dare so!

*Anyone: Atlas the greek god who holds the sky of the world has fallen sick, replace him or heal him to save the world from catastrophe!*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Totally right! 
> Any additions or other suggestions for the cast? 
> Get ready for me tying you to the bed with that sexy bow of yours   LOLOLOL



I will laugh so hard if you really do end up featuring CanisSexydus and his giant bowner.  ::bow::   :Big laugh: 





> Yep I had a really grand plan to go with the dare, but my waking recall didn't work on my favor lol
> yay dares! I'm going to work out my plan this time, just you wait!
> 
> 1 - Hehehe, it shall be done. You don't mind if I play a bit with genders, do you?
> 
> 2 - Dang, trampolines are hard to come by in my dreams, summoning and revision.
> 
> 3 - I tried this once, it ended up in a verbal fight. Lets see how it goes this time!
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'm excited to see how these go!
Haha, you are welcome to play with genders all you want... How intriguing!

Thanks for explaining that further, and for adding the Anyone dare!  ::D: 

_* Updated Dare Archive *_

----------


## StephL

> Sorry I didn't see this earlier! I've sent you the tutorial now. I hope it's helpful!



Very, very helpful - thank you once more!!
Going to journal a bit later today.
As you know - last before last night first little lucid moment in about two weeks - and last night I dreamt myself a pair of wiiinx again, finally!
After going about the monthly business, I left the building I was in and contemplated suicide for Maxis once more. But I made a stupid mistake, sort of. Up to now I thought, I don't have pain in dreams. And I had planned that in case of difficulties with my lightning storm, I'd find myself a sword and fall into it.
Well - I can feel pain all right and it wasn't nice. I savagely kicked a big rock, which had me hopping about on my other foot, shrieking.
I wonder, if this only happened, because I sort of consciously tried for it and if it's going to stay with me now. I really hope not. It was quite discouraging, even while it brought me a level of body-awareness, I didn't have before.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Totally right! 
> Any additions or other suggestions for the cast? 
> Get ready for me tying you to the bed with that sexy bow of yours   LOLOLOL



Ha ha, additions to the cast??  We've got Jessica Alba, Hayden Panettiere, the Olivia Wilde edition of lucidmats, and now that sexy beast :canislucidus:.  You are already at dangerously high levels of sexiness there!   ::chuckle:: 





> I will laugh so hard if you really do end up featuring CanisSexydus and his giant bowner.



LOL, nice.  I have to laugh just imagining how proud you must have been when you came up with that one!   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## lucidmats

I think I have to get Rachelle Lefevre into the boat as well  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, I completed to more dares... come on guys... get dares done!!!

This first entry brings a completed ToTM as well as two dares completed:

- Find a mirror and talk with your reflection - bonus if it answers you a question, you care about! (StephL)
- Call Sensei on the phone (Sensei)

It also contains a failed attempt for my only personal dare left:

- Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! (Dreamer)

So here it goes:


*Spoiler* for _Dare one is right where lucid (red) starts. Dare two is the previous paragraph before the phone picture. Failed attempt is the last line before the office photo and first line after the same photo._: 




21.09.2014The morphing toilet by the dark mirror takes me to call Sensei instead of finding the blue world after failing to Astral project. (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID ASTRAL SEPARATION ASTRAL

After a brief visit to bathroom at 2am I decided to Astral Project. I relaxed my entire physical body in bed. My mind was already relaxed enough that I could focus well on this task. Within what felt a couple minutes, I started hearing a buzzing within my eyes. I focused on the buzzing in order to make it grow and become more intense. It got to a point that it was decently loud and I experienced vibrations around my entire body. I recalled that  a couple of nights ago I was using the same technique (it is a new technique I am working on) and it kind of blew me off due an overcharge of energy (you may want to read here as a reference) 

Overcharging my body for Astral Projection and failing - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So I decided not to be -energy greedy- as just start the separation process out.

As I focused in my Astral body lifting from my physical body, I could feel the vibrations very intense, but for some reason, I was not completely able to come out. I decided to ask for assistance (you may do this if you struggle to leave your body) and I felt there was an entity around me (I asked who this one and it was one of my Spirit Guides.) I asked her to pull my Astral Body out. I felt here working on my feet and literally like she was pulling my feet, even that it felt physical at some degree, I know it was my Astral Body being pulled. I was able to separate and I found myself floating over my physical body. _I had with my dad a conversation about my previous event and he told me that the same would happen to him and that once he projected out, he would charge his physical body with energy for it to feed further the Astral body)_ As I attempted this, I focused way too much on my physical body and I did return to my physical body.

I was back in my body, but still in the WILD stage, so I figured I would once again, pull myself down after charging a bit more extra energy. During the process, my mind lost focus and I found myself thinking about a couple Dares I wanted to complete.

I found myself floating above what appeared to be downtown. It was day so I realized that I was not Astral Traveling anymore but I did fall asleep during the process, which I was still happy since I was lucid. Not what I was looking for, but no complains neither! 

I decided to land as the dream was very stable. I recalled I wanted to work on some dares, since the thread is almost dead. So I entered a building and I wanted to look for a bathroom in order to do "Find a mirror and talk with your reflection." Once I got inside of the building, it appeared like a hardware store and there was almost right by the entrance a toilet and next to it, a sync with a mirror. So I got myself in front of the mirror and said, "Hi, whats up?" It looked like me, but like if on the other side of the mirror there was no light, or like if light did not reflect at all, because it was the same looking as me but it was really dark (in colors, not that it was evil, just like a person looks like in the darkness.) I did not hear any reply, so I attempted again and visualized being answered. This time, I could hear a faint voice coming from the mirror that it said "Mario Party" (what the heck???) and I did not feel like staring more into the mirror and wake up, since it replied to me, I figured it was valid.

I also recalled the Advanced task of the Month. Even though I already completed it within the first week (my super-lousy lame patronus 

Expecto Patronum at Downtown - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

) I wanted to complete also the toilet one as I told to Ophelia, and well... I had a (not so beautiful and dirty toilet) right next to me. An awesome gift from my subconscious. It was not extremely gross, just dirty and old looking:







I just step over it after opening the lid and I hoped it would not break, as I recalled someone trying to do this and getting the toilet broken in the process, thus failing the task. Luckily it did not break. I visualized getting pulled inside the toilet. I could feel my feet shrinking and getting wet and I started to be pulled in, until most of my body was inside the toilet, only my upper chest and head were out. I knew I needed to enter it entirely to pass, so I pulled myself further in, but I was stuck. I tried hard to get in, but I was not successful, I realized the toilet turned into a Urinal:







It was sparking clean but I was completely stuck. I tried to flush a few times but the water would come out from it around me. I was thinking what was going on with all the dream toilets for everybody. I jumped out of it and it morphed back into the same old dirty toilet. Since I was in a hardware store I looked for something to help me. I realized that if I could find one of those shrinking mushrooms from Mario it would help a ton:







I was able to find some, but they looked like real mushrooms with leaves. I grabbed a bunch of them and step over the toilet right now (and I believe it got bigger) I ate the mushrooms and I shrunk immediately, falling inside the toilet. It flushed itself and I travelled through the pipes at a very hight speed. There were some religious figurines that they were cut in half (I bet I know where this comes from, Ophelia  ::D:  lol) and some other stuff, but the water was not gross at all.

I then appeared at some place else, right back in down town. I was happy I did the toilet thing, even though I already had the Advanced ToTM wings. 

I then focused on Dreamers lucid dare and started to look for the blue dreamworld. I entered another building, pretending it would take me there, but I had no success. It took me to an almost empty office, with just a desk and a pc:







But it was much bigger than this. I started to open different doors and going through different rooms. Apparently, I was not inspired enough and did not think to open a portal as I gave up on it and told me I would do it other night. 

I instead tried to recall more dares to do, as I want to complete all of them. I recalled an easy one, Call Sensei on the phone. I pulled out my cell phone and pushed the call button (dialing is so overrated and unnecessary, lol.) I could hear a voice that said, "Sensei is here..." I said, hello, what's up and I Sensei said something like, "Habla espanol? Alo alo? Mexico?" and suddenly my phone turned off. Well, I did call Sensei, so I guess it is valid, despite the weird call, lol. I then tried something interesting, and I tried to connect with my subconscious through my phone in order to come here and check out more dares as I could not recall any. I was able to get to the dreamviews page, but it looked like an app and I could only see our logo. 







A little afte that, I managed to get to the thread "Task of the month for September. And I saw some of Box77's posts. I tried hard to look for more dares (never realized that I was in a different thread, my lucidty was falling fast) but I was unsuccessful. I realized I was staring way too much at my phone until I entirely lost lucidity and something related to apples was going on, but I woke up almost immediately right after that.




The second entry brings another failed attempt for:
- Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! (Dreamer)




*Spoiler* for _Failed attempt located at the lucid part, red letters_: 




21.09.2014Crazy work and traveling through a futuristic freeway. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening and I went into the computer. I checked my work for the day and got very stress, because I had an order worth $850 where I needed to do six tarot readings (one hour each) as well as about 50 questions for that client's Akashic Records and he paid extra for a 24h rush delivery. I also had like an additional 200 orders to do that day and felt very overwelmed. 

I had another FA where I did share with my wife about this nightmare and she said like wow. I went into the computer and had like 50 orders, which felt like a lot, but still doable. (I have high work ethics and I do not like to make people wait when they order a reading, so I try to clear all my queue every day, except Sundays that I take off unless someone pays for rush.) From here, I left the house and I wore no pants and no boxers. I got inside a house and there was a lady that appeared to be very attracted to me and wanted to have sex with me, she got turn on with me not wearing pants. She asked me about lucid dream and I told her:

"Well, I know it is not normal for me to wear no pants..." She exalted interrupting me, "Well, I like that!! She got closer to me and took her panties off.' I continued, "But normally, when you do find oddities, you must do a RC and check your hands to make sure you are not sleeping." (So much for my subconscious on this one.) She appeared to not care much and started kissing me. I did not wanted to have sex with her, and I needed to go to the bathroom. She told me where the bathroom was and it was like smaller than an airplane washroom but it had also a shower, but the toilet was like inside the shower:







It also functioned in a weird way, as I pressed a button and it turned the heat on and then the shower by itself turned on also. I could hear in a horny voice the lady callng me. 

I lost focus on the dream and then appeared with my wife in the middle of the street. I realized I was dreaming because I recalled that I was in some lady's house. I took all my clothes off (which it was very hard) because I felt like flying nude. My wife demanded me an explanation, but I ignored her as I knew she was just a DC. 

I once recalled again to do the Blue world dare from Dreamer and tried to look for a portal this time. I found some gentleman that was going to take a kid through "an especial place" to take him to watch some football game. I thought that would be an excellent portal for me to find, so I followed them. We got inside a restaurant, and this what I believe that it was one of my former jobs, as it was familiar. We went through a few doors downstairs until we got by a weird door. It seems that we were going to travel to New York. We got into a weird shaped van and we were in a freeway, but it looked very futuristic. I hopped for this to take me to the blue world. The guy was saying that this was a especial road and I could see on one of the green signs, "Continue driving, if you pull over, you die." He explained that it was like those old videogames you needed to keep moving in order to not die. 

The kid started to playing some videogames and I lost lucidity and a little after, woke up.




So, now is time to dare and load people with more work, come on guys, get your dreamwork done!! 

Two dares, total of six people plus two anyone. 

*Box77:* Ask someone to help you out to put on a pair of shoes.  ::D: 
*Oneironaut Zero:* Provoke a cataclysmic event destroying Earth.
*ThreeCat:* Become the Lord of Dragons and invade a major city. Bring it down to ashes.
*dutchraptor:* Dive deep into the ocean and get singing lessons from a Mermaid. 
*Opheliablue:* The "Superbowl" of Quidditch is about to start. Your team lost the semi-finals and you hold grudges. Steal the trophy and defeat any wizards trying to stop you.
*dolphin:* Human kind is polluting the water. You are the king of the dolphins and you swear vengeance to human kind. Start by destroying a coastal city with your army of dolphins. 

*anyone:* Open a portal by any means. Where does it take you?
*anyone:* Visit a fictional world of your choice. Become their ruler by non hostile actions.

----------


## Box77

> *Box77:* Ask someone to help you out to put on a pair of shoes.



 ::lol::  Hmmm... I'll pick up the first DC that cross in my way, no matter what!

----------


## dolphin

> dolphin: Human kind is polluting the water. You are the king of the dolphins and you swear vengeance to human kind. Start by destroying a coastal city with your army of dolphins.



Once I'm able to imagine how dolphins would destroy Taiji, I'll try my best! 

 ⛪

Maybe a tsunami or giant flying Godzilla dolphins?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Once I'm able to imagine how dolphins would destroy Taiji, I'll try my best! 
> 
>  ������⛪������������������
> 
> Maybe a tsunami or giant flying Godzilla dolphins?



Anything is valid.

This might inspire you:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> LOL, nice.  I have to laugh just imagining how proud you must have been when you came up with that one!



I won't pretend I didn't chuckle at my own joke there!  ::D: 


Congrats once again, *PercyLucid*!
Good luck with your personal dare!!


A few people are starting to accumulate dares now, so if there's *anyone who has yet to be dared* who is interested, let us know here and we'll try to include you in the near future!

Similarly, if there's *anyone who wants to opt out of receiving future dares* until your current dares are completed, say the word and I'll make sure any future dares are redirected.


_* Updated Dare Archive *_

----------


## ThreeCat

I'm afraid I'm one if the accumulators.  For now, I'm going to work on the two I've got.

And Percy, I've yet to transform into anything, but I'll give the dragon a try  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I'm afraid I'm one if the accumulators.  For now, I'm going to work on the two I've got.
> 
> And Percy, I've yet to transform into anything, but I'll give the dragon a try



No probs, ThreeCat! I've added a note in the original post.
Good luck with the transformation!  ::D: 

_* Updated Dare Archive *_

----------


## PercyLucid

> I won't pretend I didn't chuckle at my own joke there! 
> 
> 
> Congrats once again, *PercyLucid*!
> Good luck with your personal dare!!
> 
> 
> A few people are starting to accumulate dares now, so if there's *anyone who has yet to be dared* who is interested, let us know here and we'll try to include you in the near future!
> 
> ...



Yup, I will. Two fails in a row (same night two dreams) so the third will be golden  ::D: 





> I'm afraid I'm one if the accumulators.  For now, I'm going to work on the two I've got.
> 
> And Percy, I've yet to transform into anything, but I'll give the dragon a try



Good luck! You will make it  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Soo Percy - I found the watch!!
I've been also running and shouting like a maniac - but unfortunately in lack of a city and people to trample.
But it's a start. Got lucid because of a suspicious total lack of clothing once more, and first I tried to change that, tried to summon clothes upon me, but that didn't work. So I crawled once more into such bushes, as I had found the schoko bunny in last time. And there it was - maybe 30 cm in diameter white and golden, Roman numbers and with a ridiculously thin chain, like you would find it on a normal watch for the pocket.
While forgetting about it - I had unconsciously acquired a dress - so up I went out of the shrubbery and running over a meadow and shouting how I would be late.
I'm afraid I woke myself up with the latter - before any city was in sight. I might even have shouted for real.
Sigh...
Well - next time the shouting will commence once I'm among people to scare and trample over.  ::D: 

I would also say, I have enough to do with my remaining three dares - soo - please block me for now ~Dreamer~! Thank you!

----------


## Box77

I got lucid last night, my dreaming mind put everything to remember Percy's dare, a clue for the shoes and a servant who followed me wherever I went.. a clue for a TotM, urge for the toilet. And finally failed to exactly remember a lucid goal. Somehow I forgot about everything and spent the dream teleporting to the ground stepping forward from the roof of a more than 7 floors building, in stead of stepping forward becoming a giant on sort of a Lilliput land  :Sad:

----------


## NyxCC

Completed the pyramid of Giza task from Canis and finally came up with dares  :tongue2: :

Inside the Pyramid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dares:

*CL*: Construct the ultimate teleport device/machine and use it to go to a place of your choice.
*Dreamer*: Communicate with a tree and share its wisdom.
*Percylucid*: Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species)

*Anyone*: Face an attractive DC and _refuse_ to have any interaction with her/him. 






> A few people are starting to accumulate dares now, so if there's anyone who has yet to be dared who is interested, let us know here and we'll try to include you in the near future!
> 
> Similarly, if there's anyone who wants to opt out of receiving future dares until your current dares are completed, say the word and I'll make sure any future dares are redirected.



Perhaps we could allow some of the dares to expire after a reasonable amount of time has passed, say 6 months from posting or something along those lines if that's ok with everyone. That way the dares' list won't become endlessly long.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Soo Percy - I found the watch!!
> I've been also running and shouting like a maniac - but unfortunately in lack of a city and people to trample.
> But it's a start. Got lucid because of a suspicious total lack of clothing once more, and first I tried to change that, tried to summon clothes upon me, but that didn't work. So I crawled once more into such bushes, as I had found the schoko bunny in last time. And there it was - maybe 30 cm in diameter white and golden, Roman numbers and with a ridiculously thin chain, like you would find it on a normal watch for the pocket.
> While forgetting about it - I had unconsciously acquired a dress - so up I went out of the shrubbery and running over a meadow and shouting how I would be late.
> I'm afraid I woke myself up with the latter - before any city was in sight. I might even have shouted for real.
> Sigh...
> Well - next time the shouting will commence once I'm among people to scare and trample over. 
> 
> I would also say, I have enough to do with my remaining three dares - soo - please block me for now ~Dreamer~! Thank you!



Well, I do not know exactly how many people where, but I could give it for valid (unless you wanna re-do) as you pretty much did everything! It is up to you, but I would be satisfied and allow you to post your dares, you did pretty much all!





> Completed the pyramid of Giza task from Canis and finally came up with dares :
> 
> Inside the Pyramid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Dares:
> 
> *CL*: Construct the ultimate teleport device/machine and use it to go to a place of your choice.
> *Dreamer*: Communicate with a tree and share its wisdom.
> *Percylucid*: Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species)
> ...



I accept your dare!!  :smiley:

----------


## lucidmats

Not lucid, but I had a foursome last night  ::chuckle:: 
Can't wait for my next lucid  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Just thought I would give an update.

Have two failures on the sex dream due to failure of my plans and finished the trampoline one... but want to wait till I get all three done before posting.

----------


## StephL

Hahaa!
I was wondering, if I really should see it as accomplished or not, thank you for this offer, Percy!
But now I think, I do feel I can count it as well - because: Last night I did again shout I would be late and ran about manically, kicking and shoving people to the side and annoying some of them, but it ended up with a sort of orgy on the street.  :Oops: 
Bodily contact without such an outcome is - well - rare, I have to admit, even if it starts out aggressively...

So I think, it's sort of done in two steps - thank you again for offering it to me already after the first half!
Going to have to think about new dares - I'll be baack!  ::D:

----------


## Schmaven

> *anyone:* Open a portal by any means. Where does it take you?



That sounds fun. I've teleported before, but never tried using a portal to do it.  I get the feeling that this involves a mystery portal to a location not of my own choosing. 

Now that I'm thinking of portals, it could be fun to push random DCs into them as well.

----------


## StephL

Soo - I've made up my mind! 
*Verre:* Walk into a deep enchanted forest and find an elven jollification - join in with their ethereal singing and elaborate dancing!
*Kilham:* Visit an alien planet by any means you like and explore - tell us about it's flora and fauna and find a creature to communicate with - what does it have to say? Just assume you'd have an inner alien language interpreter - but doesn't matter if it fails to work... ::wink:: 
*Schmaven:* Equip yourself with canvass and paints, create a picture and tell us what it looked like! If you can enter it like a portal - even better, but not needed to accomplish it!
*Anybody:* Cause a volcano to erupt by any means you like and enjoy the spectacle - I'd try to fly about close to the crater while doing so, but it's okay to just watch from a distance!

Good luck and enjoy!

----------


## Verre

> *Verre:* Walk into a deep enchanted forest and find an elven jollification - join in with their ethereal singing and elaborate dancing!



Thanks, I really like this one! It's been a while since I've learned a new song!

----------


## kilham

> *Kilham:* Visit an alien planet by any means you like and explore - tell us about it's flora and fauna and find a creature to communicate with - what does it have to say? Just assume you'd have an inner alien language interpreter - but doesn't matter if it fails to work...



Yay! I love that one!!. I´ve been having an intense dry spell but I think this motivation will help  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> if there's *anyone who has yet to be dared* who is interested, let us know here and we'll try to include you in the near future!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

You guys are awesome! I will catch up on your dreams and update the OP when I next have time.





> Just thought I would give an update.
> 
> Have two failures on the sex dream due to failure of my plans and finished the trampoline one... but want to wait till I get all three done before posting.



I look forward to hearing about them! I hope you'll post the failures, too!  ::D:

----------


## Box77

Wow!!! My mind totally blew away!!! Percy I got to do your dare and I've just woke up from that... it was a FA and realized about it.. I saw some beloved old shoes I got, and asked my wife to help me put them on.. she helped me like I never expected, I kissed her back, and... I don't have much time by now.. I will write the whole entry later.
Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## StephL

Happy you two like your dares - not really original, but I thought elven music could be your thing, Verre - and I read you wanting to visit an alien planet somewhere, Kilham. So do I, still didn't try it, though. All the luck!

Meanwhile I undertook further vain attempts at lucid dying.. ::D:  ::roll:: 

Seems I have a wet patch! No innuendo this time, but I got lucid, sort of, three times last night. First time I let myself be fooled into thinking, it wasn't a dream after all, second time woke me up almost immediately - but I was prepared for the third time.
And for killing myself.

It started with a scene, that should have creeped me out, but didn't. There was something like a woodpecker-toy high on my shelf - not sure, if you know what I mean - a wooden bird on a spring and when you bend it back, it starts hacking away at the base it's mounted on.
It was the size of a dove, though, and started hacking all on it's own, like in a poltergeist movie, where toys turn vicious. But I was just curious and took a look. That was a hint at surreality already, I must have levitated to get that close a look. Suddenly it started hacking away at an angle and left the base and then I _did_ find it a little creepy. But the insight that this really should be a dream came quite fast. And this time I did an RC, not just scanning about for inconsistencies like the first time. Yepp - lucid. First of all I looked out of the window into the night and summoned my lightning storm - worked great, but again it was a silent one. Same as back then with my meteors, completely silent impacts. I read somewhere that it might be a natural security measure not to dream acoustical uproar which could drown out dangerous real life noises and one won't wake up. Makes sense.

Anyway - out the window I flew and in high hopes for disaster.
I did something which I never tried before - rolling on my back in mid-air and hovering there as if supported by an invisible cloud. There was lightning going on directly over me - but the bolts didn't come down. I only saw flickering light-points, where they seemed to start touching down, but they never did. Shame, I didn't think of Hukif's lovely galaxy dare then. It could have worked from there - I felt a bit like lying on my back on the floor of a planetarium gone mad in overdrive - watching stars dance about hectically. Quite beautiful, but also non-lethal to my dismay.

So I thought - okay - falling wasn't meant to be my cause of death, but lets at least try _something_.
And I just dropped. I wasn't afraid, because I went down still looking into the sky and didn't see the ground rushing up at me. Yeah - but it also didn't really work - I landed spread-eagled but without any pain and sort of softly. I felt a bit of impact, but that sure as anything was no suicide. And I wasn't a cat, either. 
I'm going to keep at it, though! I really, really want to get hit, dammit!

I guess, I'll soon deserve a badge for most prolific lucid lightning produceress, if I go on like this - need to count how many times I tried it already... :Big laugh: 

Nicely enough I had a bit of dreaming time left even after that, but I didn't try for dares any more then. No clue what graced my night with three opportunities; it would be more productive, informative, if I could say I had worked on it, or took something - but nope - out of the blue.

----------


## Schmaven

> *Schmaven:* Equip yourself with canvass and paints, create a picture and tell us what it looked like! If you can enter it like a portal - even better, but not needed to accomplish it!



That sounds pretty awesome.  Especially since I haven't made time to do anything that artistic in a long long time.

----------


## FryingMan

Well I haven't been very active here but I haven't forgotten my dare from Nfri to throw a fireball.   I had a great LD just now ( late morning back-to-sleep-victory dream, the most satisfying sort).

00:00 Saturda 2014-10-04 LD #67, 1st level DILD, 2nd level WILD, Canada, finger through palm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It was more of a "candle ball" than a "fireball" but I think it's good enough.

I still owe a set of dares from the "get naked" general dare, and now I owe some more from this personal one.  Will write them up soon!

----------


## Verre

I made an attempt at my dare last night and thought I had a pretty good plan, but woke up before I could get to the forest! Still, it was a cool experience overall because I was trying out a new EILD method using a silent vibrating alarm. 


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt related to the dare:_: 



I decided to try StephL's lucid dare (enter an enchanted forest, look for an elven gathering and learn a new song from them), which I thought would pair well with the October bonus TOTM (create a song on a musical instrument that doesn't exist in waking life). No sooner did my thoughts turn to the bonus task than I could actually hear ambient music in the air around me, like notes plucked from a stringed instrument. Perhaps I should have paused and investigatedI could probably have found a suitable instrument to fulfill the taskbut I already had a plan in mind for getting to the enchanted forest, so I walked out of the house through the front door.

Traveling to a forest on foot hasn't been working well for me in my TOTY attempts (I tried it in Hansel and Gretel a couple times), so I had been pondering alternate strategies. One possibility simply involved growing trees around me in the house until the environment around me transforms into a forest, but another approach I found appealing was to try to use the little fir tree growing outside the front door as a portal.

It was three or four years ago that I bought this little tree at the grocery store one December and that year used it as a miniature Christmas tree (at the time it was only about two feet tall). Afterwards I put it outside in the front yard. Improbably it thrived, more than doubling in size, and apparently seemed to be doing well with no care other than being watered by the automatic sprinklers that went on briefly every morning, so I left it alone. Then one day I went to move it and discovered the secret reason it was flourishing: its roots had apparently gone right through the bottom of the pot and grown directly into the ground! I am impressed by the resourcefulness of this sapling, so I had the idea of approaching it in a dream and asking it to transport me to the enchanted forest.

When I opened the front door, I was surprised to see snow on the ground. This is probably because last night I was looking up pictures based on the search term "winter forest" to incubate appropriate visual impressions. However, since I live in a climate where snow is impossible (it has been in the nineties the last couple days!), I immediately recognized that this was more evidence of the dream state, so I added a new line to my song: "If there's snow on the ground, it's a dream." Looking over at my little tree, I saw that it was also covered in snow, and added another line, "If there's snow in the branches, it's a dream." Since I was already singing, I saw no reason to stop. I walked over to the tree, grasped its narrow trunk, and requested in song, "Take me to the enchanted forest, the enchanted forest of dream!"

Unfortunately, I promptly woke up.




Full DJ entry: October 5, 2014: "If there's water near the house, it's a dream"

----------


## lucidmats

Hello there, just like FryingMan I wasn't very active the last days. Too much stuff going on in WL.
But somehow I managed to have some lucids the last two days. The almost forgot about the one I just woke from. I attempted Percys dare and maybe succeeded with Dreamers...





> I am in a building complex with yellowish walls and tiles on the floor. It looks very sterile. The girls' bathrooms are on the right, the boys' on the left. I walk past an open door of one of the men's bathrooms and see some girls in there. I stop and think that's weird, do a nose RC and realize I am dreaming. When the dream start fading like always I get grumpy because I want to keep dreaming and it stabilizes a bit. I speak to one of the 4 girls but she says she is a guy. I remember the dare and begin to gather them. I start the thing but I think I loose lucidity along the way



I will post the whole dream later..

So Dreamer, kissing a guy was your dare, does that include a DC which looks like a girl but claims he/she's a guy??  :tongue2: 
Hope that makes sense, I am still super tired!

----------


## PercyLucid

I did quite a few dares, two personal and two anyone... so here is the dream and I will dare people later when I have some time.

Dreamer, you need to update the front page, as even my personal dare for the zoo is not even posted there and I have already completed it. Sorry I give you so much work hahahaha.


*Spoiler* for _Carving pumpkins, playing made up instruments, fighting a dragon, visiting the zoo and finding Dreamer after several secret theaters_: 





07.10.2014Carving pumpkins, playing made up instruments, fighting a dragon, visiting the zoo and finding Dreamer after several secret theaters (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is probably one of the longest lucids in my life (well, I cannot remember when I was a children, but as a grown up probably it is, plus I made so many challenges tonight that I can feel them vanishing from my memories, so I got into my PC, giving up my last hour to sleep to write this whole thing down. I have been through a minor dry spell of lucids and good recall as I had some very busy days. Yesyterday, Monday the 6th of October 2014 I had the day starting pretty bad, but it had a great ending and I felt today was gonna be a good day, so I wanted to start the day awesomely with a nice lucid. I woke up at 5am and I had memories of a dream (now, with this mega-dream is totally forgotten) and I felt too tired to write it down. I went to the bathroom and then it was very hard for me to fall back asleep (this is not normal, I usually fall asleep fast.) I layed on my back to meditate (since I could not sleep) and I ended up falling asleep. I believe this lucid might have lasted about 1h 30 minutes, as I woke up from it at 7am.

I do not even recall very well the non lucid part with this dream. I have vague memories of being with a friend, who was male and I believe we either were going to meditate or we were going to look for our wives. It was afternoon and it was sunny. We were in a park somewhere and we were about to go to an apartment and have a couple drinks, I believe until our wives met with us. As we were talking, I told him that I felt weird like if I was in a dream, like I did not feel awake. He started to laugh and I rose my hands.

I had six fingers on each hand and no thumbs. Where the thumb was supposed to be I had a very long finger (over than one feet long) and told him, "See! I am dreaming!" I right away started to fly away from him. The dream quality was very high and I realized I was in the suburbs of some town. It was day and the air felt very clean. There was not a single cloud on the sky and I felt happy to have broken the dry spell I had. I immediately recalled I needed to get the ToTM done and so I would collect my wings, and then, I planned to get as many dares as I could also, I wanted to break my record. 

I recalled the first one _opening a pumpkin and finding what was inside_ *(which ended up being one of the tasks)* so I saw a big house with a massive backyard (it was about 30 yards wide) and a lot of pumpkins (also pretty big.) So I floated and landed in the garden. I glided towards the pumpkins and pulled a carving knife out from my pocket (lucky me!) 







The pumpkin looked better than this, pretty much perfect and it was standing. As I approached it and carved the top of it, it was loaded with sour strips, different sour candy, some chewing gum and I believe I saw a mithrill vest from the lord of the rings. Even though I saw that, I felt that opening the pumpkin was good enough and wanted to get done other tasks _(I did not remember that trying on a costume was another ToTM.)_ I heard some voices approaching at me and I figured I could do another ToTM, which it was doing trick or treat to the people living in that house *(which ended up not being one of the ToTM.)* So, I glided silently behind one old woman that was looking where the noise came from and I roared like a vampire. I believe I might had even vamp teeth as she freaked out for a few seconds, but then I announced "Trick or treat!" as I landed again on the ground.  The lady started to laugh and to look at me with a smile and she started walking to her house. I followed her, now walking, to collect my treat. There was also an old man at the house asking what was going on.

As she collected the treats (some similar candies as I found inside the pumpkin earlier) I was able to spot a goblet sitting on an altar with two candles:







I figured it would have blood and I would accomplish _one of the Advanced tasks of the month _ *(which ended up being another basic task.)* I found funny that my dream put that inside this house and if I would not be lucid, I would find these old couple to be very weird, lol. So I just entered the house, and I believe that this old couple was outside, they were okay with me entering the house. I approached at the Goblet and looked inside. Yep, it was blood indeed and I found also some blood over the altar. I just took a sip and it tasted pretty much like blood taste. I did not feel any effects and I was glad about it, but since it was another ToTM I went ahead and celebrated I succeeded at it.

From here, I recalled that I needed to confront my greatest fear through summoning a boggart. I did not feel like doing this, for some reason I felt this could threaten my dream and provide premature awakening, so I passed on this. Since I felt I did accomplish already one advanced task, I was happy (_lucky me I completed the bonus, or I would be wearing only one pair of wings...)_ and I focused on the last ToTM. I recalled it was a bonus tasks to play a made up instrument that does not exist in waking life. I saw laying on the ground like a large semi-transparent stick, made out of plastic. I grabbed it and pretended it was a flute, but the noise it made it was like when you try to blow air through a stick! I figured that was way too lame for a bonus task and I could do better, so I went ahead to the old man and asking him, "Can you please show me an instrument that does not exist in waking life, please?" He smiled and said, sure thing!

He walked me towards the front deck of the house where he had a small portable kitchen. He turned on the fire and placed a brass bowl on the fire, filling it up with water. From here, he got some of these lab tubs and placed them inside the bowl.





_

_All the tubes were standing (despite they were placed in a bowl) and the tubes had different heights. Suddenly, after a small while, vapor started to come out from the tubes, but some tubes would release a denser vapor than others and all these had different tones of white and gray. The old man told me to start blowing through one of the handles on the brass bowl. I figured I would not burn myself. As I started blowing, I could hear some music, but it was a mix of the noises that a boat makes (just not as loud) plus the noise from a harmonica and then I believe from a bag pipe. It was some instrument alright, weird indeed but I was able to pull it off!!

I still had a huge quality of the dream, so I wanted to get some dares also and hit the jackpot. First of all, I wanted to get an easy one done, since I did it on the past, _so I went ahead and laid down in bed to WILD within a lucid dream in order to accomplish (_*Induce a dream within a dream, Inception style (Maxis)* ) As I laid down, I felt the dream fading fast, but I focused in just going into a deeper layer of a lucid dream, which I successfully did. I heard some nature sounds but I had no vision, so I demanded for vision. After a while, it came back successfully completing one dare. With this dare done, I recalled that I wanted to look for the blue room that I visited back in 2011 with Dreamer. (*Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! (Dreamer)* _)_ So I started to look for a way to do this, I noticed I was with my wife and she was acting like hypnotized, she was pretty much motionless and not talking. So I told her to wake up and give me some conversation. We were now in downtown, probably appeared there after from inducing a dream within a dream, so I started to look for a portal or maybe attempt to make one and see where it took me. I heard people crying and screaming and I saw a huge red dragon:







I also recalled that I had to defeat a dragon for one of the anyone lucid dares *(which ended up not being one neither)* so I glided to the dragon and landed in front of me. He appeared to call down for some reason. I had no clue how was I going to defeat the dragon, so I hopped I had kinetic powers in my dream. I just pointed at him with the palm of my hands and he crashed in another building, roaring in pain and falling to the ground. From there, I believe it either vanished or turned into ashes... some dragon that was... what a disappointment! 

I told my wife that the dragon was lame and that I wanted to visit the zoo (_Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species ~ NyxCC)_ I started to walk around downtown and got inside a shopping mall, as for some reason, I felt that I could find a zoo in there. The shopping mall was deserted and there were no people around. I saw a small white building that had a big panel on the top of it that was decorated like if it was a rainforest and I hopped for it to be a zoo. Tough luck, it was not. It was a pet food store that had the appearance of a zoo in order to attract customers. So big bum! 

I floated high as I figured I could see the zoo from the high and just fly to it. I found no zoo and I realize this whole downtown was just an island. I also saw that the waves were extremely strong, hitting the beaches entirely and creating small Tsunamis. I felt that something was very wrong with this island and felt I was loosing control of my dream. I saw the waves getting bigger until a massive wave covered my head to the point of seeing the light of the sun to vanish. A few seconds later, I saw all darkness and I could hear some noises of people, but did not see a thing. I also felt my body in bed and I knew I was on the verge of waking up. I started to focus on the dream itself and focus on the sound that people was making in order to anchor back in the dream. I then tried very hard to open my eyes, monitoring if the sounds vanished or got louder (waking vs going deeper in the dream) and I started to see day light, so I was happy as I was still dreaming. 

I was standing in the middle of the road and right behind me, there was a white bus, which was parked. I had a good feeling and I walked behind the bus to find this:



I was like, "Awesomeness." That tile wave ported me there. I entered the zoo and recalled I would have no problems at all since it was free _(__it is the Chicago one that is free, I mixed both)_ I saw some people monitoring the entrance and we needed to walk through a small machine with a ton of LED lights and a small monochrome screen. I could see a lot of data being stored in there, including my weight and psychic gifts. I figured that since it was free, we were going to get spammed big time on our e-mails at a later time. 

The zoo here was indoors and I found mainly lizards. But these lizards looked weird, as they were purple and they had several legs. I also noticed some hens walking around where other people was and I could spot feathers and poop on the floor. There were a lot of people selling stuff and trying to get my attention, but I just keep focusing on the zoo to finish my task properly. I also saw a sheep, but instead of its white fuzzy appearance, it had the skin of an elephant. What a twisted blend my mind was making. I felt that was good enough of a zoo visit (I am not a huge fan of zoos in waking life, but this dream was fun and worth it, thanks for the dare!) so I really wanted to get to meet dreamer and that would accomplish all my current personal dares also. 

I wanted to teleport but I was not successful, so I figured I would look for some aid to be able to do this. I started to look for the color blue, and to find a blue room. I found a somewhat blue room so I entered it hopping it would be the room. But it was not, it was a movie theater. They were showing a movie, I believe it was the Fantastic Four, but I did not get distracted. I heard a noise coming from one of the walls. On the walls, I could see different pictures, all art and I found a huge Mona Lisa:







But it was a bit distorted and the vividness of the paint was way more vivid than the real thing. I recalled this was another dare _(Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens? (Hukif) )_ So I got excited as I was accomplishing another dare more. I just jump into it and hopped to find the blue world behind this paint. But instead, I have found another theater. I saw a small board that said, "A Secret Theater." I found that mysterious and funny. There were some people watching a different movie. I believe it was either a classic black and white movie or a documentary. But I did not want to focus on that so I kept exploring this room. 

On the same corner where the Mona Lisa was on the previous room I saw a small hole on the wall and like someone crossing it. You had to crawl to go through. I started to get more excited and I crossed this hole. I saw some stairs, but these were broken and it was impossible to cross, but since I was dreaming, I just glided through the stairs and walked through a door to reach... yes, you guessed, another theater... and another board that said, "An even more secret theater." There were also people inside, but the people here looked in pretty bad shape, like if they were sitting there for hours or even days, as they were dirty also. I was already getting tired of this theaters, but once again, I saw an even more tiny hole on the whole, and I somehow shrunk myself to go throught it. 

I got into a futuristic room, said room had like futuristic tubes that were elevators. I wondered what was going on and that I really wanted to find dreamer. I also found another board here that said, "Magic proof elevators." I was a bit worried that my dream control would not work here for some reason and I figured I could not go further. But a voice said, "You are in the elevator and you will be trapped here." I tried to break free without being successful and the voice announced me that I was going to be tossed in the huge can pools and I had to stay there. I saw four cans on the ground, but these cans were each like a 20 story building, they were massive as I could see hundreds of people swimming on each of them. 

Also, the entire room was blue, including the cans and there were blue crystals on the walls and there was a blue mist around. I was tossed in a can with only four-five people. I tried to fly away to look for dreamer but I was not able to do so. I felt bummed as I figured that on the can right in front of us, I would find her because it was loaded with people. While I was looking around, I heard a sweet voice saying, "Percy?" As I looked back, I realized it was *Dreamer* however, she did not look at all like she is on waking life, she had brown here, blue eyes and two pony tails. She also had very cheeky chicks and was smiling. She wore a brown and green swimsuit. She had a lot of curves and she approached at me. *Dreamer* told me, "I am glad you finally came." She looked into my eyes and hugged me, giving me a sweet kiss. I felt happy I finally accomplished this one, but my subconscious ended the task for me because *Dreamer* said, let's open a portal now. I figured it would not work as we were in a magic-proof place _(_my lucidity was fading fast_)_ *Dreamer* rose her hand and a small vortex appeared on the edge of the can we were swimming at:







She grabbed my hand and said, "Lets go together through it." As we traveled through it, I reached the crystal cave where I first met with her and she gave me another hug and said she was very happy. I started to look around the cave but suddenly, it became very bright until I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Soooooooo.... time to make account for all of these from my last dream:

Two basic tasks of the month... CHECK!
Open a pumpkin. What do you find inside? - PercyLucidAcquire a cup of blood and drink it. Bonus Wings if the blood is from something supernatural and it changes you (report the effects). - dolphin/OpheliaBlueBonus task of the month... CHECK!
Create a new song on an instrument that doesn't exist in waking life. - ~ Dreamer ~My two personal dares... CHECK!
Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! (Dreamer)Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species ~ NyxCCTwo "Anyone" dares... CHECK!
Induce a dream within a dream, Inception style (Maxis)Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens? (Hukif)
So... now is time to make new dares... A total of 4 sets of dares... meaning 12vpeople and 4 anyone  ::D:  I'll make 4 easy anyone... so people can get motivated.

*spellbee2:* The human being believes they have the will do call your home, Pluto, a planet or just a rock. It is time to show to those Earthlings that Pluto is indeed a planet... and that Earth will cease to be one! 
*Antoia:* You are Medusa. Challenge your curser (Athena) and turn her into stone. Then claim her throne.
*fogelbise:* Travel to the future and report your findings.
*Anyone:* Take a nice flight at night and enjoy the beauty of downtown.


*greendrive:* A world ruled by ninjas you say? So be it! Make sure it happens, by all means!
*Hyu:* Turn into a maniac and obliterate all your enemies... vent off well  :smiley: 
*JoannaB:* Jump into the 2012 movie and stop the Earthquakes.
*Anyone:* Dive deep into the ocean and report your findings.


*SammyTheSnake:* Make out with the Queen of England!! (note, she has to look like the real one!)
*FryingMan:* Create the ultimate beast. Fire, Wind, Water, Lightning, Darkness and Light... the ruler of the elements. Bring mayhem with it.
*Hukif:* Summon Freddy Kruger and ask him to teach you how to harvest a sleeping soul.
*Anyone:* Have a nice dialogue (or a fist fight, up to you) with a random Dream Character.


*Dreamer:* I did not want to load you more... but running out of people here! So my dare is simple (and teorically will not add more workload to you!) You must complete a minimum of three dares (personal, anyone or a mix of both) in a single lucid. You are more than skilled to do this, that way we get these dares done... you guys are slaking  ::D: 
*CanisLucidus:* Friend? Foe? Traitor? You realize that Dreamer is leeching your dream powers... coming as a friendly DC to your dreams... you must fight her on the ultimate dream battle.. but unfortunately, you perish. 
*Oneironaut Zero:* Stop the Silver Surfer from destroying earth, battle is the only solution. Powers are okay, but no one shot kill... make it a cool epic battle.
*Anyone:* Steal a car and create a major accident at the freeway.

And that is all folks... Update when you have a chance, Dreamer, sorry I keep you so busy... at least, killing the dragon was not a dare, and kissing you (a DC) was someones else personal dare, so did not count neither hahaha.

----------


## Box77

As many of you, lately I got too much stress in my WL. So, last night I attempted to do StephL's dare but failed to remember almost everything  ::D: . Anyway, I'm posting both attempts here, PercyLucid's dare which I consider to be completed although I'll let it to Percy's judgment to decide if it was properly done, and my attempt to find the big broccoli in the temple of fractals  ::chuckle::  Hope it's somehow understandable:


*Spoiler* for _- Asked a DC to help me to put on my shoes_: 



 I see our shoes on the floor, when it comes to my mind PercyLucid's dare! I find the perfect pair of shoes for this task, my beloved shoes from the old days. I take them and go to the balcony to look for my wife to ask her to help me. I know she's there because of it's summer like dreamscape and she uses to study there during those days. She's there, I give her the shoes and ask her to help me to put them on. She looks to me very tender. I sit on the chair, and she put my first shoe on. It's a little bit difficult to put, but finally I have it nicely adjusted to my right foot. Now the another one, I see some laces are inside of it, but I don't care. The same, it takes a little until I have it perfectly adjusted to my foot.




*Spoiler* for _- Attempt to find the big broccoli in the temple of fractals_: 



I don't remember about the TotM but the lucid dares in stead. I try to remember StephL's dare this time. It was something about taking a walk on a giant broccoli or something related to fractals, but where can I find it? I turn to my right to see there's sort of a temple carved in the stone of a mountain. Of course, I can look for it in the temple of fractals. I go there to get into a huge gate. It's a long corridor flanked by columns, it seems the interior of an abbey.

I look out of the corner of my eye a couple of pictures of fractals at the entrance of this temple. They seem to be a pretty simple structure. It's like they're made of an ECG graph. It's not what I'm looking for. There are a lot of altars between the columns. I think perhaps I can find a picture of the sort of broccoli I was dared to look for. I don't remember its name nor its shape. I see an altar in the style of a colonial cathedral, with pictures around it, and some carvings of people here and there like some Mesopotamian ancient artwork. There's a tiny window with a colorful cathedral glass in the middle. I turn my view to change the shape of the image that forms looking to form the image of the vegetable I'm looking for, although I cannot reconstruct a mental image of how it looked like. I just remember it was something like a raspberry. And that's the pattern that appears on the glass. I don't remember the exact figure as well. I try a couple of times but I cannot reconstruct the image with my movements. Then I decide to turn the whole thing with a single movement. There's a door behind the circular altar. I jump there. It looks like a short hallway, it's all made of wood. There's some stairs at the end. I decide to go there, and cross in front of a door of a room. There's a huge book on a table. I stop to see it. I remember I saw a similar scene in one of my old 'non-induced' lucids, although back then, the room was dark and there were candles next to the book. I want to see what's there. I got to take a look although I forget what it was...
_
* I don't think there was something related to what I was looking for because of I decided to explore somewhere else, although the dream faded when I was going downstairs._


Romanesco, its name was romanesco!!  :Bang head:

----------


## PercyLucid

Yup, perfectly valid! Great job! You can post your dares  ::D:

----------


## Verre

Holy locomotive, Batman! PercyLucid, that may have been the busiest and most productive dream that anyone has ever had...  ::holyshit:: 

I love what you found in your pumpkin (mithril vest from LOTR is a big score!) and the musical instrument your DC showed you!

I made some more progress on my own dare last night, though fell short of full success. I had already put on a witch costume for the TOTM, and then found in myself in a suitable forest...

Full DJ entry: October 7, 2014, "Indecisive Witch, Invisible Song"


*Spoiler* for _Enchanted forest_: 



When people were contributing suggestions for the October TOTMs, I had really liked the one about flying on a broomstick to a witches' gathering, so this was something I had planned to do once I got in costume. But now I wasn't sure. Maybe it would be fun to work on my lucid dare instead, and go startle some elves with my witch costume! I felt indecisive. And in either case I'll have to leave the house, so which door should I use? I've let myself get into the bad habit of being paranoid that leaving the house might destabilize the dream, so I wondered if leaving by a door I don't often use would help bypass this impression. I know that this worry is a wholly self-imposed obstacle—and moreover that it is not supported by the evidence—yet I also know that even letting myself worry about destabilization can have a destabilizing effect!

While I'm standing there trying to make up my mind, I notice that the scenery outside the kitchen door has already begun to change. Replacing the back patio is now a beautiful summer forest, with green leaves, mossy trunks and a clear limpid pool of water on the ground, like a natural spring. The water is only a few inches deep and appears completely transparent and pure. The scene is so lovely that I immediately let go of my pointless worries and go outside to enjoy it, kneeling in the water and running my hands through it, lifting it in my palms and letting it splash back into the pool. I find myself wondering if these surroundings will transform my costume from that of an ugly old green witch into a young beautiful forest witch. And what do we mean by "witch," anyway? I start pondering the question: aren't those two archetypes (ugly old witch and young beautiful witch) from the same tradition? Don't they both imply a woman with an unusually strong connection to the natural world?

I still haven't decided if I want to look for a witch gathering or an elven gathering in this forest, as I think both could conceivably be taking place here. Would the elves resent my presence if I'm still a Halloween-style witch? But if this pool has transformed me into a beautiful forest witch, maybe I would blend right in. (I regret now that it never occurred to me to check my reflection again in the pool! Though I still had the impression that I was wearing the same black dress.)

Once again the dream distracted me from my thoughts, this time by the sound of a voice singing. It was an attractive male voice, a low tenor, drifting from somewhere up above. The pool where I knelt was at the foot of a rocky ledge, at least ten feet high, and it seemed like the main part of the forest was up there. I flew up (I can't recall if I used a broomstick or just levitated as usual) to see if I could locate the singer. I followed the voice and soon found myself in a green mossy glade. I could not see anyone but I could hear the voice distinctly, so I took note of the words:

_On the new sensation lying within,
One can ride a stream of water, straight and thin_.

There was another half line of verse after this but on waking it faded before I could record it. I think it had something to do with the feeling or awareness produced by the "new sensation" mentioned in the first line. I woke up before I could listen to any more of the song or continue to look for the singer.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *CanisLucidus:* Friend? Foe? Traitor? You realize that Dreamer is leeching your dream powers... coming as a friendly DC to your dreams... you must fight her on the ultimate dream battle.. but unfortunately, you perish.



Sorry, but I'm uncomfortable with both the premise and the task in this dare.

I'm going to have to *decline* this one.  No hard feelings I hope!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sorry, but I'm uncomfortable with both the premise and the task in this dare.
> 
> I'm going to have to *decline* this one.  No hard feelings I hope!



Man... come on!!!! It could have been an amazing task and a fun one! Fighting with your dream partner is also good, helps develop dream skills and won't break your connection with Dreamer!

What if I change "Dreamer" for "PercyLucid" then? Will that be better? Just pick up any DV's member and I will change it. Or if you prefer a different dare altogether, please let me know! Maybe you AND Dreamer vs something else?

----------


## StephL

> As many of you, lately I got too much stress in my WL. So, last night I attempted to do StephL's dare but failed to remember almost everything . Anyway, I'm posting both attempts here, PercyLucid's dare which I consider to be completed although I'll let it to Percy's judgment to decide if it was properly done, and my attempt to find the big broccoli in the temple of fractals  Hope it's somehow understandable:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _- Asked a DC to help me to put on my shoes_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I see our shoes on the floor, when it comes to my mind PercyLucid's dare! I find the perfect pair of shoes for this task, my beloved shoes from the old days. I take them and go to the balcony to look for my wife to ask her to help me. I know she's there because of it's summer like dreamscape and she uses to study there during those days. She's there, I give her the shoes and ask her to help me to put them on. She looks to me very tender. I sit on the chair, and she put my first shoe on. It's a little bit difficult to put, but finally I have it nicely adjusted to my right foot. Now the another one, I see some laces are inside of it, but I don't care. The same, it takes a little until I have it perfectly adjusted to my foot.
> 
> ...



Well done! I was wondering if it's difficult to dream fractals, but you've been doing it already. Maybe I should give it to you - but I'm nasty - I guess you could also manage to find something fractal-like in 3D and so big as to be able to climb onto. As I said, it need not be a huge Romanesco - you could also find a big fractalic structure from stone - for example in your cathedral. Maybe as the top of a tower? I hope the dream was a bit enjoyable, I remember a quite similar cathedral dream of my own which definitively was.






> I made an attempt at my dare last night and thought I had a pretty good plan, but woke up before I could get to the forest! Still, it was a cool experience overall because I was trying out a new EILD method using a silent vibrating alarm. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Excerpt related to the dare:_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try StephL's lucid dare (enter an enchanted forest, look for an elven gathering and learn a new song from them), which I thought would pair well with the October bonus TOTM (create a song on a musical instrument that doesn't exist in waking life). No sooner did my thoughts turn to the bonus task than I could actually hear ambient music in the air around me, like notes plucked from a stringed instrument. Perhaps I should have paused and investigated—I could probably have found a suitable instrument to fulfill the task—but I already had a plan in mind for getting to the enchanted forest, so I walked out of the house through the front door.
> 
> ...



Loving your tree story! Oh actually I loved to read both these dreams in general! Also reminds me of my childhood - when I was born my grandmother planted a pygmy fir tree, but something went wrong with "pygmy" and it was twice my grown-up height when it went under and down with all house and garden. I dream a lot of the place and once explicitly of this fir tree, it's got something symbolic for me - or did at least...





> Holy locomotive, Batman! PercyLucid, that may have been the busiest and most productive dream that anyone has ever had... 
> 
> I love what you found in your pumpkin (mithril vest from LOTR is a big score!) and the musical instrument your DC showed you!
> 
> I made some more progress on my own dare last night, though fell short of full success. I had already put on a witch costume for the TOTM, and then found in myself in a suitable forest...
> 
> Full DJ entry: October 7, 2014, "Indecisive Witch, Invisible Song"
> 
> 
> ...



Whoohoo! Now that's very, very well done! How great that your dream music even comes with actual rhymes - and sensical ones, interpretable ones, beautiful ones!
I could and maybe should give it to you I guess, but since you seem to be a really talented dreamer - I'll be hard on you and wish you good luck to glimpse and maybe interact with your ethereal musicians the next time! But please tell me, if you want to rather move on - it would be quite deserved, if so!




Percy - you're an animal!!  ::shock:: 
My sincerest admiration! I'm especially fond of your non-existing musical instrument!  :Clap:

----------


## dolphin

Just an update, I've made 4 or 5 attempts at my dare but I haven't been able get my dolphins to destroy anything. This morning I got my dolphin to spit out a good sized fireball at a building but it did no damage whatsoever. Losing hope here...

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, that sounds like you are close  :smiley:  

Did you command that Dolphin and were one/or more under your command? I am very flexible at giving validation to the dares. Making a dolphin throw a fireball is quite a success... despite it destroyed or not a building. I once in a dream made a huge Energy bomb, dragon ball style and it just vanished while touching the ground (despite being huge) so, if you are lucid and you get to start a rebellion, I could give it for valid  :smiley: 

And thanks a ton, StephL.

I am very happy from it too, especially because my Patronus spell from last month was lame hahaha. I think from now on, I might ask DCs to help me when I need to make something up like that while hopping they do not go dumb lol.

----------


## dolphin

I told the dolphin to "destroy the city" and immediately afterward it spit out the fireball. Also, a couple of attempts previous to my last, I got one to spit out a laser at a building on command to the same effect.

The attempt before the one last night was actually the closest. I had a whole swarm of dolphins flying in a coastal city after I told them to destroy it. I didn't see any destruction though. I don't know if they were rebelling or just flying around. All I know is there was a time skipping scene change and my dolphin got really tired. I got off it and summoned another one to ride. It was aggressive and bit my arm when I tried to get on it's back to ride it.

----------


## Sensei

> I told the dolphin to "destroy the city" and immediately afterward it spit out the fireball. Also, a couple of attempts previous to my last, I got one to spit out a laser at a building on command to the same effect.
> 
> The attempt before the one last night was actually the closest. I had a whole swarm of dolphins flying in a coastal city after I told them to destroy it. I didn't see any destruction though. I don't know if they were rebelling or just flying around. All I know is there was a time skipping scene change and my dolphin got really tired. I got off it and summoned another one to ride. It was aggressive and bit my arm when I tried to get on it's back to ride it.



It is interesting trying to get the DCs to do LDer things. It might help to tell them that they are dreaming.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I told the dolphin to "destroy the city" and immediately afterward it spit out the fireball. Also, a couple of attempts previous to my last, I got one to spit out a laser at a building on command to the same effect.
> 
> The attempt before the one last night was actually the closest. I had a whole swarm of dolphins flying in a coastal city after I told them to destroy it. I didn't see any destruction though. I don't know if they were rebelling or just flying around. All I know is there was a time skipping scene change and my dolphin got really tired. I got off it and summoned another one to ride. It was aggressive and bit my arm when I tried to get on it's back to ride it.



Well, the big question is. Are you satisfied with these? The focus of this thread is to have fun and sometimes it is hard to adjust a dare to each person. I, in my honest opinion, very satisfied with what you are sharing here, the fireball thing is very cool, same for the whole swarm of dolphins, that is amazing. I personally would give this dare for valid, but please, post the entire dream, I wanna read it!  And awesome job mate! Only destruction is missing, the hardest part you've done it! So all valid  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

I'm way behind on offering my sets of dares.  I've done two so I have two sets to offer.   This first set is along the theme of "take your lucid medicine, this is good for you!"  

OK, *PercyLucid*, my dare to you: Defeat the "you must move your eyes" schema!   Stare deeply and close up into the eyes of a DC for one full minute, count to 60 to be sure you make it.   Do not look away!   You can make out if you want to (with open eyes).  You can move (like "dancing") if you want to.

*Sensei*:  enough stalling now, either: 1) find me in a LD and hold a lightsaber duel, or 2) call me via my amber trump and bring me through to you (or come to me).   Bonus Goodness if then we both trump to Amber or call another Amberite and bring them to us or travel to them.   Extra bonus points if it's Fiona or Flora, describe what she looks like  :smiley:   (infinite bonus points if both, and we go on a "double date"  :drool: .  P.s. I call Fiona, I have a thing for short redheads).

*Nfri:*  Have a long, awesome, vivid LD (20 minutes +) without any supplements in your system.

*Everybody*: In your next LD, pick one spot pleasing to you and *really*, *deeply* look all around at the dream environment.  Do not transform the dream or lay expectation on it, let the dream reveal itself to you.    Give it your full attention for as long as you can, spend at least 5 minutes on this spot, or as long as you can.   In your DJ describe at least 20 different objects you saw, or fewer things but in great detail.   I want to see around a full page of DJ describing your findings.

----------


## Nfri

> *Nfri:*  Have a long, awesome, vivid LD (20 minutes +) without any supplements in your system.



Challenge accepted! Even though my usual supplement-free lucids last roughly 15 minutes I will do my best.

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahahaha I knew it  ::D: 

I will definitely try that  :smiley: 





> Challenge accepted! Even though my usual supplement-free lucids last roughly 15 minutes I will do my best.



Yup, I guess he is the Terminator of Schemas. Whether is a believe on REM, on pills or who knows what  :tongue2: 

Good luck to you also!

----------


## dolphin

I'm satisfied with this:Dolphin Dare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 

I'll try to think of some dares.

Edit:Here's my dares

*Ophelia Blue:*Go into a DC's home and break a glass object with a high note.
*Sensei:*Go to the temple of a Tibetan monk and get some tips for lucid dreaming.
*PercyLucid:*Go into a DC's brain and find a DC representing an emotion.
*Anyone:*Ride a dolphin while it's jumping out of the water.

----------


## Sensei

> *Sensei*:  enough stalling now, either: 1) find me in a LD and hold a lightsaber duel, or 2) call me via my amber trump and bring me through to you (or come to me).   Bonus Goodness if then we both trump to Amber or call another Amberite and bring them to us or travel to them.   Extra bonus points if it's Fiona or Flora, describe what she looks like   (infinite bonus points if both, and we go on a "double date" .  P.s. I call Fiona, I have a thing for short redheads).



Haha, an Amber double date. I am totally gonna duel the crap out of you. It is gonna be awesome. I haven't gotten lucid yet this month, but I am gonna get back on the saddle. I got lots of dreams and I am excited still (good dreams all the time get some).





> *Sensei:*Go to the temple of a Tibetan monk and get some tips for lucid dreaming.



That sounds awesome. Tibet is easy to find too.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I'm satisfied with this:Dolphin Dare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
> 
> I'll try to think of some dares.
> 
> Edit:Here's my dares
> 
> *Ophelia Blue:*Go into a DC's home and break a glass object with a high note.
> *Sensei:*Go to the temple of a Tibetan monk and get some tips for lucid dreaming.
> *PercyLucid:*Go into a DC's brain and find a DC representing an emotion.
> *Anyone:*Ride a dolphin while it's jumping out of the water.



I accept and very interesting task!! Looks very challenging  :smiley:  Let's see if I pull it off!

----------


## PercyLucid

Also, I will edit the OP since Dreamer is having some net issues, that way is updated. I am heading now to bed, so I will do it tomorrow. thinking about how the heck I am going to get inside a brain hahaha... Maybe after staring at her for over one minute... we will see!

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, so the first post is updated since Dreamer is busy now  :smiley: 

- Check it out and let me know if I screwed up.
- I will keep updating it daily, if there are changes of course, otherwise it takes ages if too many dares get done without updating!
- *CanisLucidus*: I have not heard from you mate, so I posted the dare but I replaced "Dreamer" for "Choose a DV member" Let me know if its fine now.

And well... It is already dig in my subconscious the next dares I need to complete  ::D:  Last night I had some non lucids that they were somewhat related to the newest dares I need to complete! But did not succeed last night hheheh.

----------


## Xanous

Oh shart I forgot about this.  :Thinking:  Where do I jump in now?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Oh shart I forgot about this.  Where do I jump in now?



Well, this is the status of your dares:

Xanous:
• [Completed] Take your relationship with the ground to the next level! (Dreamer)
• Dive into the sea and find the Rod of Earth. Use it to master the Earth Element. (PercyLucid)

So you gotta do my dare  ::D:  and/or any dare that you have not completed from the Anyone's Dares list.

----------


## StephL

Percy - thank you for helping Dreamer out, and fully agreed! Verre did indeed accomplish her task I would say so as well. Just been reading her full entry from your link and yeah - it's fantastic, can't not count! Especially because of her actually remembering the sonrg and lyrics!
Soo - congratulations!! Misery me should have said so instantly... :Oops: 

This thread is soo great! It's a real institution, exciting like the TOTM but personal, it's wonderful.
Huge thank you Dreamer for putting it up and both you and Percy for caring for it!

 ::thanks::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thank you, Percy!
I haven't caught up on people's progress yet, I have some reading to do...
It looks like there have been some great attempts and successes lately!
I should have more time free soon, but I appreciate you keeping the OP updated.  :smiley: 

I will start knocking some dares off my list once I complete the other TotMs. I plan to do the Halloween tasks in one hit!  ::D: 

Wishing everyone fulfilling dreams!

_*Added StephL's red status in OP*_
I haven't read all the replies yet - let me know if you've started taking dares again, Steph!

----------


## StephL

Will do, will do!
First my two remaining dares and getting outfitted with more wiiinx it is!

 ::fly::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> - *CanisLucidus*: I have not heard from you mate, so I posted the dare but I replaced "Dreamer" for "Choose a DV member" Let me know if its fine now.



I've chosen my opponents (plural!)  I accept if you'll drop this bad schema from the dare:





> Friend? Foe? Traitor? You realize that (choose a DV member) is leeching your dream powers...



I say forget this "traitor" and "leeching powers" talk!  In the dream world, DV members are my family!

But sometimes families fight... _Dragon Ball Z style!_  ::happy::   Therefore, I will do battle with the Sith dynamic duo of *Sensei* and *FryingMan*.

Gentlemen, I'm apparently supposed to lose this fight, so _better not forget your light sabers._  :Boxing:

----------


## FryingMan

Oh, your smug jedi tush is going to get shredded.    Good luck blocking my lightsaber, which has been invisible in recent dreams  ::roll:: 

Once again the Sith will rule the galaxy!   And.....we....shall....have....Peace!

----------


## Box77

I've forgot about daring some DV members, I think I have 3 dares for some of you, but I must find a fourth one. Was it 3 DV members and one for everybody? I must check it, but I will come back later. As usual, time is running too fast this month in this prelude for my birthday  ::tongue::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I've forgot about daring some DV members, I think I have 3 dares for some of you, but I must find a fourth one. Was it 3 DV members and one for everybody? I must check it, but I will come back later. As usual, time is running too fast this month in this prelude for my birthday



That's right, Box! Looking forward to hearing your dares!
I bet a birthday LD is coming your way!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I've chosen my opponents (plural!)  I accept if you'll drop this bad schema from the dare:
> 
> 
> 
> I say forget this "traitor" and "leeching powers" talk!  In the dream world, DV members are my family!
> 
> But sometimes families fight... _Dragon Ball Z style!_   Therefore, I will do battle with the Sith dynamic duo of *Sensei* and *FryingMan*.
> 
> Gentlemen, I'm apparently supposed to lose this fight, so _better not forget your light sabers._



Hahahaha, okay then. I just was like writing a story on each dare, like role playing type of thing, felt it was cool. I will edit then the OP  :smiley: 

b]Updated dare:[/b]

Hope the wording is perfect now!

• Friend? Foe? You realize that (choose any character, real or fictional -please, kid boo would be epic!-) is testing your dream powers... you must fight him/her/it on the ultimate dream battle.. but unfortunately, you perish. _(PercyLucid)_

Made it open for you to choose, even though you chose your two opponents already, you have more freedom for this dare! (Maybe kid boo can join them  ::D: )





> I've forgot about daring some DV members, I think I have 3 dares for some of you, but I must find a fourth one. Was it 3 DV members and one for everybody? I must check it, but I will come back later. As usual, time is running too fast this month in this prelude for my birthday



For each dare you complete, you an challenge 3 specific members plus a "anyone" dare  :smiley:  I advice to make easy dares for "anyone" so more people gets to participate, then the personal dares, up to you  ::D:

----------


## Box77

> Also not so easy, I'm afraid for *Box77*:
> Find a Romanesco and shrink yourself to a size, or enlarge the vegetable to such a size, that you can climb about on it - *bonus if you change it's colour!*



 :Thinking:  Now I see where it came from... I became lucid last night and apparently I wasn't able to remember anything, and almost at the end of the dream I thought it was a TotM to change the color of some flowers, which I was about to include in my *Anyone* dare because of I thought I just invented it, but apparently I didn't, so I won't include that one but still, will use the general idea that brought up with me last night. So here are my dares which I was able to partially complete to have some lucid fun (hope you get it):

*~ Dreamer ~:* It's my way of saying thanks for your helping hand!  :;-): 
Extend your hand in front of you and pick up with your fingers some distant objects of the dreamscape as they were miniatures. Try to do the same with a DC.*CanisLucidus:* Step to the front!
Stand on the edge of a more than 15-story building and take a step to the front to have a walk on Lilliput land  ::wink::  yep, the city must shrink before you step on the ground (Tip: play with the perspective). If you fail at least you will have time to do some air surfing which could give you an extra portion of an adrenalin rush if you just don't teleport to the ground.  ::tongue:: *FryingMan:* Do you know these three ladies?
Serve yourself as a special dish and let be eaten by these beauties:

*Anyone:* A visit to the graveyard.
Put some flowers on the graves of a cemetery at night.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *CanisLucidus:* Step to the front!
> Stand on the edge of a more than 15-story building and take a step to the front to have a walk on Lilliput land  yep, the city must shrink before you step on the ground (Tip: play with the perspective). If you fail at least you will have time to do some air surfing which could give you an extra portion of an adrenalin rush if you just don't teleport to the ground.



Oh, that's a great one!  Thank you, Box, I'm really looking forward to trying this one!   ::happy::   Great dream control exercise!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *~ Dreamer ~:* It's my way of saying thanks for your helping hand! 
> Extend your hand in front of you and pick up with your fingers some distant objects of the dreamscape as they were miniatures. Try to do the same with a DC.



Congrats once again Box, I'm really happy to see how much your dreams are improving!  ::D: 

I love this dare! It reminds me a bit of my *aquarium TotM dream*, where I was placing animals from such a distance that they seemed tiny between my fingers.  :smiley: 

Thank you *Percy* for your dare as well! I love testing my goal memory by completing multiple tasks in the same dream. This is good motivation to knock a few dares off my list at once!

_*Updated Dare Archive*_

----------


## FryingMan

> FryingMan: Do you know these three ladies?
> Serve yourself as a special dish and let be eaten by these beauties:



Oh, boy  :smiley: .    Sounds interesting, you're on!

----------


## Box77

> I love this dare! It reminds me a bit of my *aquarium TotM dream*, where I was placing animals from such a distance that they seemed tiny between my fingers. 
> [/I]



I see, it's very similar, so you have some previous experience but in the opposite way. 

I tried to suggest tasks that somehow I managed to perform at least once, although not as I would like to, specially letting myself to be eaten by a bunch of vamps  :Cheeky: . Hope you get better results. Looking forward to hear your experiences.

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah as for the "eaten" thing -- may be a loose interpretation of "eat?"   Well in any case if they want to dine they'll have to ... "prep" me first  ::D:

----------


## StephL

::giraffe::  ::giraffe::  ::giraffe:: 
Finally - that was the 6th attempt at Maxis' dare - and this time I nailed it!


*Spoiler* for _Maxis' dare completed_: 



Been waking up several times on my own last night, and used two of them to do some self-suggestions - and tadaa - lucid!
It was an optically beautiful dream, all was shiny and sparkly and had intense colours, like I unfortunately don't have it so often. It was so beautiful, that I refrained from trying any tasks for a while and just flew about in a city with lots of old-fashioned houses and trees and little gardens and parks.
There was a VW-beetle, cream-coloured, and I used to have one as a student, so I landed and boarded and drove about a bit, first lucid driving ever. Much too smooth for a real beetle, it drove itself more or less, but it was a great memory of the good old times...

Quite astonished over the duration, I decided okay - this is the time, when I finally get it right after maybe 5 or 6 fails at Maxis' dare.
So there I was, standing in the street, and ordering a lighting storm. Came almost instantly, got dark in the process, and first I thought, it's going to end like the last times, just no one bolt dared touch down on me.
But I really gave it my all, hands reaching to heaven, beckoning, imagining myself transforming from getting hit, too.

And then I got hit!!
A bolt maybe only 5 cm in diameter, but it struck me directly in my outstretched right hand and went through my body.
The sensation wasn't overly strong, but I did feel electricity shoot through me and into the ground, it was a tingling, sizzly feeling, completely pain-free, but astonishing. Maybe it worked, because I had imagined how it would feel directly in the dream, before the beckoning.

My field of vision almost went into the sort of total white-out, I had experienced when the real episode of me almost getting struck happened, but not quite. Not as mercilessly bright and overwhelming as it had been in reality.
I had concentrated on transforming into a cat, too, besides surviving, I imagined a great cat, one for which I wouldn't have to loose mass from my human physiology, imagining a small cat wasn't helpful I had decided.

And what I got was a sort of spiky white fur, half electricity, half real, I felt my body distinctly differently, but I woke up before I could go on exploring further, what it was I had transformed into. But looking out from my face, I could see all the spikes coming out of naked me, including my face, maybe 10 cm long and in patches, not evenly, there was skin visible between them. Fur seems to be the most easy thing for me, when it comes to transformation.
Almost the only thing, I ever got from attempts, to be honest. Well - and once a beak.

Very satisfying long lucid!


I Did It - Maxis' Dare Completed - Struck By Lightning Survival And A Bit Of Electric Fur!!

Yup - thank you Maxis again, this was quite some piece of work, and I'm very happy to finally have done it. Going to think of a dare for you this time around as well, but I need some more time for contemplation.

I'd say, my red status could be re-set now, I'm open again, with only one beautiful dare still on the menu, Hukif's clash of galaxies is going to be next! 
I still lack full wingedness, but anyway - I'm back in. Later more!

----------


## Box77

> Yeah as for the "eaten" thing -- may be a loose interpretation of "eat?"   Well in any case if they want to dine they'll have to ... "prep" me first



 ::chuckle::  Yep, you know how what they do before dinner... that's why I thought it was the perfect task for the perfect vamp meal...  ::tongue::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Finally - that was the 6th attempt at Maxis' dare - and this time I nailed it!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Maxis' dare completed_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Been waking up several times on my own last night, and used two of them to do some self-suggestions - and tadaa - lucid!
> It was an optically beautiful dream, all was shiny and sparkly and had intense colours, like I unfortunately don't have it so often. It was so beautiful, that I refrained from trying any tasks for a while and just flew about in a city with lots of old-fashioned houses and trees and little gardens and parks.
> ...



Awesome job!! And nice read  :smiley: 

_*** OP updated ***_

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work, StephL!
I'm looking forward to see what dares you come up with now.  ::D: 
Good luck with Hukif's dare!

----------


## StephL

Soo - my dares:

*Maxis:* Astral project from within a lucid dream! Lie down, cause hypnagogic hallucinations, or illusions, maybe vibrations - achieve any aspect of classical WILD "noise", then leave your "physical body" with your "dream-astral-body", chord attached would be nice. 
Take a good look at your sleeping self! "Bonus" if you go on and leave, fly up into the night sky and travel through as many of the seven astral planes, as you manage: "...planar surfaces ..., separated by immense coloured "buffer zones". Higher planes have bright, colourful patterns, whereas lower planes appear far duller."

*Nightfeather:* Use any means you like to get to the moon, watch our jewel of a planet rise in total blackness of space!



*Sivason:* Deep in the ocean, there is a crystal city, with huge turrets and towers and a beautiful palace, populated by a sentient, translucent and bioluminescenct race of great wisdom. You are to present yourself to their queen and tell her about humanity's troubles, how our primitive ways of energy generation might kill both our people's planet, and plead for her to share her people's secrets how to generate clean energy from mere water with you. Let her show you one of their facilities and explain, how it works. Then thank her, surface, meet with Obama and convince him of the method being humanity's salvation, convince him that there's no better way to use his power than to work towards implementing it for the whole world - watch him give a speech to that effect.

*Anybody:* Dream in slow-motion! Jump and "run", watch other DCs interact, finally choose one, and fight her/him - all in slow motion!


Weell Sivason - I read you complain about lack of intricacy, difficulty and extensiveness concerning ToTMs - so I thought, I'd provide you with something rather complicated, something I hope could present a challenge to you.  ::wink:: 

Tja - do I have an excuse for being so complicated with you as well, Maxis? Not really - I just like my idea, which I put up for eventual ToTM bonus task, but I doubt, it'll get through. Oh - and "revenge" for motivating and inspiring me so wonderfully to really work on your dare!  :Cheeky: 
I feel, I gained an extra level of dream-confidence in myself by finally accomplishing it! 
But no worries - just separation from your "physical body" and being able to look back at it would suffice.
It's meant as a "simulation", as dreaming it, but if you'd do an OBE-style WILD - that counts as well of course!

----------


## Nightfeather

Thanks for the dare, StephL! I've never been to space, not even in non-lucids. 
I hope to will break my dry spell soon (blaming stressful WL).

----------


## Maxis

Yay! Congratulations StephL! Your dedication is absolutely brilliant, and I'm glad you finally got it down. The dream was a wonderful read as well.

Haha, I don't mind how complicated your dare is, it actually sounds like it'll be really fun to attempt. Anyway, I'm cutting you some slack with how much effort you spent on mine.  ::chuckle:: 

It may take me a few tries and a while, but I'll keep updated on my attempts.

----------


## StephL

> Thanks for the dare, StephL! I've never been to space, not even in non-lucids. 
> I hope to will break my dry spell soon (blaming stressful WL).



I'm certain, you're going to get back into it! Just coming to my mind, that you're German, and I've been putting up something of these guys just lately*: KlareTraeume on YouTube Maybe you'll like their videos as well and think them helpful - I surely do! Good luck with your real life - and - Klare Träume!

Edit: I've also never been to space, to be honest, and that while I'm such a space fan! But I've got a great space spectacle on the menu from Hukif now as well!






> Yay! Congratulations StephL! Your dedication is absolutely brilliant, and I'm glad you finally got it down. The dream was a wonderful read as well.
> 
> Haha, I don't mind how complicated your dare is, it actually sounds like it'll be really fun to attempt. Anyway, I'm cutting you some slack with how much effort you spent on mine. 
> 
> It may take me a few tries and a while, but I'll keep updated on my attempts.



Thank you! It was a wonderful dream, and a wonderful feeling to have overcome whatever kept me from letting myself get struck by myself, so to speak. And I very much look forward to reading your adventure(s)!



*http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ads-sense.html

----------


## Box77

> *Anybody:* Dream in slow-motion! Jump and "run", watch other DCs interact, finally choose one, and fight her/him - all in slow motion!



If I take out the fighting part and slow things down until they seem to stop allowing me to freely move among them, that's exactly one of my lucid goals. It could be a good reason to give it a try  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Wow - then by all means, Box! And you are also allowed to dance with somebody instead of fighting, anybody is!

What would you guys and gals prefer? Being in slow motion as well as the DCs, as I meant it, or would you find it more attractive like Box says - you in normal speed and all others in slow-mo? In that case you wouldn't really be able to interact, rather act upon.
Oh well - or you just slow yourself down for that endeavour, and otherwise are free...
You tell me - but you can choose between dancing and fighting, if you interact.

----------


## Box77

I have to thank you because of I found it to be a very good way to reinforce some of my lucid goals. It's easier to recall them this way!!  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Just an update - I want to delete the Obama-part of Sivason's dare, that's too much, upon second thought.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Would anyone mind daring me to do anything? Might give me that boost of motivation needed to get into a decent LD  :smiley:  Thankies

----------


## Box77

> Would anyone mind daring me to do anything? Might give me that boost of motivation needed to get into a decent LD  Thankies



Well, actually we all are already dared with the dares for *Anyone*. Just pick any of those, the one that better fits your skills, and go on. Aaaand, I would take you into account for a more personalized dare next time I manage to take a walk inside a fractal world  :;-):  Good luck!!

Reminder:




> Dares for Anyone:
> These dares do not expire and can be completed by multiple members.
> (assigned by the members listed)
> 
> • Get naked in front of a DC (Dreamer)
> • Call Sensei on the phone (Sensei)
> • Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens? (Hukif)
> • Eat a food you hate in waking life. How did it taste? (Dreamer)
> • Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed (Xanous)
> ...



*Edit:* I think I may get naked in front of a DC if I remember that one dare  ::tongue::

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Ah, I see. Nevermind then, I skipped that part of the OP.

----------


## Nightfeather

Well, the dare got me a non-lucid related to space and astronauts. I can't remember the details, but it's at least something.

----------


## Box77

Yay! I had a Semi-lucid planning how I'm going to do the fractal dare where actually I accomplished to do it, but I wasn't fully aware I was already dreaming...  ::roll::  Perhaps next time.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Just an update - I want to delete the Obama-part of Sivason's dare, that's too much, upon second thought.



Granted  :smiley: 


Note: And I thought I was extending myself too much at the time of giving dares, but you surpassed me  ::D: 

_*** OP Dares Archive Updated. ***_ 





> Would anyone mind daring me to do anything? Might give me that boost of motivation needed to get into a decent LD  Thankies



It is time for me to get some more of these done, especially since I have 2 outstanding personal dares to work on, so I will be daring you soon. Let's say... start incubating dragons  ::D:  You might need to face one :p

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, I must say, honestly I did not see this coming... I have not been incubating at all lately due having other stuff in my mind... and with yesterday message I was just saying, "I had to work into it" but not actually that I planned to... Especially last night, as today I am going to pick up a new car and got other things to do too... But, I woke up in the middle of the night, went to the bathroom and then just got back into bed, I was thinking about the new car and nothing else, but came out to turn lucid and complete my two dares:


*Spoiler* for _Making out with a Giant and traveling inside her brain._: 




30.10.2014Making out with a Giant and traveling inside her brain (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my old house, when I used to live with my parents. The room looked different though. I had barely just a bed and a wooden table, said table was clear and pretty much empty (I believe it just had a lamp and that's all.) The light in the room was very dim and the door was closed. The door had a metallic door knob that looked like this:







Suddenly, the door know started to grow and it had an evil looking face, it would grow larger and approach at me. I immediately realized I was dreaming as this was a classic nightmare I used to have when I was a small kid, which I found funny to dream that out of nowhere. As I was lucid, the door knob said, "Lucid Nightmare, yes?" I told the knob that screw that and just jumped out of the window and started to fly.

It was night and there was little to no lightning at the street. I saw a female DC that was on the street and I approached her but she freak out, started to scream and ran away. I took a nice stroll (this time I did not fly for some reason, weird for me) and I was gazing at a sky full of stars. I suddenly saw in front of me a very hot DC, but she was huge, like eight feet tall. I felt like lucid sex and realized that this was an actual dare, as I remember I needed to stare for over one minute, so I pulled her pants and panties down and stared into her privates for a while, in addition of playing with them (I won't be graphic) but it was for over a minute. I also recalled that the exact wording was to look into her eyes, so I also looked into her eyes and made out for a while, over a minute without waking up (So I guess I have to say, FryingMan, you were right and Stephen LaBerge was wrong with this... first time I focus on staring and I did not wake up, as the dream continues...) 

After a while making out, I recalled my last dare to go, to go inside a DC's brain and find a DC within representing an emotion. I did not find any hardships on this as I would think in real life. I asked her, "Can I go inside of your brain now?" She accepted and she hugged me. I felt like pulled inside her body and suddenly, the dream went blank. I felt I was going to wake up but I started to spin to bring stability. I saw a giant brain in front of me, or most likely, I shrunk to a tiny size:







I started to fly towards it to enter it. As I approached the brain, I felt how the imaginary changed. I was flying like through a sea of neurons, that looked pretty much like space. I landed on one of the connectors that interwined one neuron with another and I could see around a lot of energy, and even like stars:







After a while, I kept flying until I entered, I believe, a neuron. I landed and there was a DC dressed in a business professional attire. I asked him what emotion he did represent, and he replied, "Feeling of happiness." I kind of felt it was a bit of weird form to represent happiness but... oh well, that is what came out from this dare and it was now completed.

As I kept exploring the brain, I tried to recall more dares, realizing that I had no personal dares to do and I was not able to recall any of the anyone dares. I believed there was something to do with an armor and being a knight (which there is none) but I could not recall more so I figured it was not a dare.

Suddenly, I felt like if I was in some sort of forest, but I believe I was still inside the brain because I saw neurons. However, I could see the sky with millions of stars, but instead of blackness, it had a faded reddish color, which I found to be pretty amazing. I felt like flying there and check it out, but I woke up.




So is my time to load you guys with more work, and get more people involved into this. Two dares, completed, so six personal dares and two anyone:

*SarcasticIndeed:*  You witness a massive treasure, but you realize it is not as easy as that, and you fear that is Smaugh's treasure, however, you start feeling cold sweats as you see the dead body of Smaugh, torn to pieces... something is going on, something bad... until you hear a massive dragon roar and Tiamat starts attacking you. Defeat him. 

*Maxis*: Make you awareness go beyond lucidity (what is called super-lucid) where you are beyond the dream word, where you are just consciousness and meditate in the void of nothingness. 
*Nfri*: Once lucid, visited the University of Lucidity. Assist to a class where dream stabilization and anchoring dreams (to extend your lucids) are taught. Report your findings.
*Anyone*: Find area 51 and make friends with an ET.

*Box77*: Find the necronomicon (Book of the Dead) and read a page or two. Raise some zombies if you can.
*Verre*: Dive deep into the ocean and find a Sunken City. Mermaids live there. Join them and make friends.
*Schmaven*: By all means, create colors and/or visual effects that are not capable by human naked eye.
[b]Anyone[/b}: By any means, enter the vault of a bank. Besides cash, you find some interesting stuff. What did you find?

So, time to get busy!!

_*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***_

----------


## StephL

> Yay! I had a Semi-lucid planning how I'm going to do the fractal dare where actually I accomplished to do it, but I wasn't fully aware I was already dreaming...  Perhaps next time.



 ::giraffe::  ::giraffe::  ::giraffe:: 
This is exactly what I was hoping for, Box!!
So proud of you - especially that you tried it again, I've been so tempted to give you the dare upon first attempt, but now I know, it was the right thing not to!  :Cheeky: 

For everybody too lazy to click: 





> My 'thoughts' start to appear in front of my eyes, I don't consider this to be a lucid state, I just know that I'm not awake. Then I remember that I have the fractal dare in my things to do list. While I'm waiting for the dream to properly 'materialize'. I look for an image of a fractal where I could start this task. The whole floor turns into a cut shell structure like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm standing on the lines and notice it's diffracting in small portions of the same pattern to the borders like the borders of a crocheted doily. 
> 
> 
> 
> I go there thinking that in order to perform the task, I must dive into those small structures. I think I have to zoom into those structures in order to do so. I knee on the web of lines and stare deeper into the structure. It doesn't take too much until I'm inside a huge 3D fractal structure of the same pattern. I think this is going to be awesome when I'm fully lucid. I turn on my back thinking that it's the best image I could come up with. When a thought (those very imaginative thoughts that only show up when I'm dreaming) gets into my mind: "What about if I cheat it? I mean, I could jump into foam bubbles and wallow on it! That's a fractal too". Then I remember it should be a romanesco and the task would be awesome too, like this one shell like pattern I'm wallowing on right now.* I wallow extremely happy on this structure.*



Beautiful!! "Extremely happy wallowing" on fractal structures - you've hit bullseye with this dream, that's exactly what I was intending!  :Clap: 


@Percy: Hehe - cheers! Got to read your dreams yet, and will - sounds like great exploits again, maestro!

----------


## dolphin

Awesome job completing my dare, Percy! I knew you could do it.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Ooh, Percy, that sounds fun. Tbh since I'm not experienced at LD-ing, it will be hard, but I'll try my best. Thanks

----------


## PercyLucid

Do you prefer a softer dragon? :p I really want the dares done, so you can give me a few ideas and I can pick up one and change it, no problem... Tiamat will be waiting for you for the future, he has a life spawn of about 10K years, so no problem!

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Honestly, I really like the dare. I'll focus on it. If I don't seem to be making any progress I'll tell you so you can give me something a bit less intimidating

----------


## PercyLucid

> This is exactly what I was hoping for, Box!!
> So proud of you - especially that you tried it again, I've been so tempted to give you the dare upon first attempt, but now I know, it was the right thing not to! 
> 
> For everybody too lazy to click: 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! "Extremely happy wallowing" on fractal structures - you've hit bullseye with this dream, that's exactly what I was intending! 
> 
> ...



So then, shall I give Box's dream for valid? Since he said he was semi-lucid... up to you  :smiley:  If so, I will update the OP and Box, post your dares  :smiley: 

Also, thanks a lot  :smiley:  I REALLY did not see that coming... prove is that I did not even remember any anyone dare's, but now I am studying the remaining ones that I have not completed... and the new ToTM will be out soon, so let's see if they go well together.

----------


## StephL

Yes, please Percy - give it to him!  :smiley: 

"I just know that I'm not awake"
"I go there thinking that in order to perform the task, I must dive into those small structures. I think I have to zoom into those structures in order to do so."
""What about if I cheat it? I mean, I could jump into foam bubbles and wallow on it! That's a fractal too". Then I remember it should be a romanesco ..."

I think, Box is being hard on himself with "not really lucid", I for one am satisfied, sounds more lucid than semi to me, his thought-processes!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Honestly, I really like the dare. I'll focus on it. If I don't seem to be making any progress I'll tell you so you can give me something a bit less intimidating



Awesome then!! Good luck  ::D: 





> Yes, please Percy - give it to him! 
> 
> "I just know that I'm not awake"
> "I go there thinking that in order to perform the task, I must dive into those small structures. I think I have to zoom into those structures in order to do so."
> ""What about if I cheat it? I mean, I could jump into foam bubbles and wallow on it! That's a fractal too". Then I remember it should be a romanesco ..."
> 
> I think, Box is being hard on himself with "not really lucid", I for one am satisfied, sounds more lucid than semi to me, his thought-processes!



Yup, I was re-reading the dream... 100% valid.

Okay Box, time to post your dares and to start looking for the Necronomicon to raise some zombies  :smiley: 

_*** OP Dare Archive Updated ***_

----------


## Box77

> Yup, I was re-reading the dream... 100% valid.
> 
> Okay Box, time to post your dares and to start looking for the Necronomicon to raise some zombies 
> 
> _*** OP Dare Archive Updated ***_



Well, the only part that I feel is lacking to say I was fully lucid, is that part where I use to say celebrate, it's a dream! Otherwise I might say I've successfully completed it because of the view of the skeleton-like structure against a sky-bluish background was simply awesome. Thanks Steph! So, I'll have to think about my new dares then. I have a couple of ideas in mind, although I must think who am I going to dare this time... 

@StephL: Are you still 'out of service' or may I include you in my next list? 

@SarcasticIndeed: You better prepare yourself because of definitively you're in my list  ::wink:: 

@PercyLucid: I have my card under the sleeve to complete your dare... well, if I got to find that room again  :Cheeky:

----------


## StephL

You may dare me, Box - yup!
I'm meanwhile black again in the OP, too.
Uuuiii - pleeease!

 ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Well, the only part that I feel is lacking to say I was fully lucid, is that part where I use to say celebrate, it's a dream! Otherwise I might say I've successfully completed it because of the view of the skeleton-like structure against a sky-bluish background was simply awesome. Thanks Steph! So, I'll have to think about my new dares then. I have a couple of ideas in mind, although I must think who am I going to dare this time... 
> 
> @StephL: Are you still 'out of service' or may I include you in my next list? 
> 
> @SarcasticIndeed: You better prepare yourself because of definitively you're in my list 
> 
> @PercyLucid: I have my card under the sleeve to complete your dare... well, if I got to find that room again



Awesome, can't wait to see how did you find it and what happened next  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I've changed my name to red in the OP for now so I don't get a backlog of too many dares.  :smiley: 
I am still looking forward to completing my current dares, but I might take a while to get through them while I focus my attention on learning WILD/DEILD instead of incubating specific goals.

I'm really enjoying seeing you guys complete your lucid dares, keep it up!  ::goodjob:: 
My housemate actually completed one recently, I'll get him to post in this thread soon.

----------


## StephL

Ha!
I've always had the impression, from the corner of my eye, that your avatar would blink at me, Dreamer, and I've always been too impatient and not really expecting a gif in it to look long enough. But it does!!
Can't be said often enough, Dreamer - I view this thread as one of the main attractions on the board, congratulation and thanks to you and Percy for running this!

 ::gab::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Ha!
> I've always had the impression, from the corner of my eye, that your avatar would blink at me, Dreamer, and I've always been too impatient and not really expecting a gif in it to look long enough. But it does!!



It hasn't always been animated, I was hoping to catch people by surprise to spark some RCs!  ::o: 
Just after I had the idea (but before I'd done it), Hyu had a dream where that exact thing happened, so I really wanted to do it in waking life!
Timbo59 was nice enough to make the GIF for me.  :smiley: 






> Can't be said often enough, Dreamer - I view this thread as one of the main attractions on the board, congratulation and thanks to you and Percy for running this!



I'm so glad you're enjoying it, that makes me happy!  ::D: 
And yes, thank you Percy for keeping the OP updated!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Ha!
> I've always had the impression, from the corner of my eye, that your avatar would blink at me, Dreamer, and I've always been too impatient and not really expecting a gif in it to look long enough. But it does!!
> Can't be said often enough, Dreamer - I view this thread as one of the main attractions on the board, congratulation and thanks to you and Percy for running this!



It is a huge pleasure to give a hand  :smiley:  Indeed this thread needs to become a bigger attraction. Sometimes I prompt new users to visit this section and join the fun!

----------


## Box77

> It is a huge pleasure to give a hand  Indeed this thread needs to become a bigger attraction. Sometimes I prompt new users to visit this section and join the fun!



 :Thinking:  Hmmm... I'm still looking for my third member to dare... any suggestions? Volunteers?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I think taking the pressure off really helped me relax into some good LDs last night!
I finally completed Xanous' dare, I'll write it up when I can.  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Hmmm... I'm still looking for my third member to dare... any suggestions? Volunteers?



Well, I cleared all my personal dares so far, even though you dared me already, feel free to do so again if you want  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I volunteer!  ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

> Well, I cleared all my personal dares so far, even though you dared me already, feel free to do so again if you want



Now that I remember, some time ago Sivason asked for some ideas for advanced tasks, I think I found the perfect place to try some of them! I hope  ::tongue:: 

Ok, here are my dares:*StephL:* (It's a variant of Canislucidus' dare and I think you could enjoy it as well) Teleport downstairs in one step. Bonus if you can do the same in the opposite direction. Tip: Don't think about it, just do it 'on the run'.*Sarcasticdreamer:* (It's not that difficult as it sounds) Ascend to the gates of Heaven. It doesn't matter if it's your house, a building, a park, etc. Wherever you find yourself lucid, go upstairs and find a door there. Bonus if you knock on it and report what happened. Tip: You could use the idea of going upstairs to incubate the dream and increase your state of awareness too  :;-): *Percylucid:* Force a city and its inhabitants to age in front of you for some hundred years. I'm curious to know what could your mind will come up with when their age exceed the average live spawn.*Anyone:* (This one was melanieb's idea and I really liked) Wherever you go, walk backwards and see what happens.

*Edit:*




> I volunteer!



 ::doh::  I didn't see your post!!

----------


## dolphin

That's okay, Box77. Maybe somebody else will dare me!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Now that I remember, some time ago Sivason asked for some ideas for advanced tasks, I think I found the perfect place to try some of them! I hope 
> 
> Ok, here are my dares:*StephL:* (It's a variant of Canislucidus' dare and I think you could enjoy it as well) Teleport downstairs in one step. Bonus if you can do the same in the opposite direction. Tip: Don't think about it, just do it 'on the run'.*Sarcasticdreamer:* (It's not that difficult as it sounds) Ascend to the gates of Heaven. It doesn't matter if it's your house, a building, a park, etc. Wherever you find yourself lucid, go upstairs and find a door there. Bonus if you knock on it and report what happened. Tip: You could use the idea of going upstairs to incubate the dream and increase your state of awareness too *Percylucid:* Force a city and its inhabitants to age in front of you for some hundred years. I'm curious to know what could your mind will come up with when their age exceed the average live spawn.*Anyone:* (This one was melanieb's idea and I really liked) Wherever you go, walk backwards and see what happens.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
>  I didn't see your post!!



Excellent! Let's see what comes up. Manipulating time has been easy for me as long as "reset" going back from a day to several months, even years back in time, but never did a forward... let's see what I pull off from this!

_*** OP Dare Archive Updated ***_

----------


## Box77

> That's okay, Box77. Maybe somebody else will dare me!



If I got to find the necrobook in its room and rise some people or if I got to jump inside a picture of my choice, you'll be in my next list.  :;-): 





> Excellent! Let's see what comes up. Manipulating time has been easy for me as long as "reset" going back from a day to several months, even years back in time, but never did a forward... let's see what I pull off from this!



I'd like to try that one too!! Actually it's one of my personal goals  :Cheeky:  Got to age a DC some years forward though but never tried exceeding the average life span (I misspelled that one, could you fix it in the OP?  ::D: )

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Updated OP for you, Box.

I can dare dolphin when I get my Xanous task posted!  ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

> Updated OP for you, Box.
> 
> I can dare dolphin when I get my Xanous task posted!



Vielen muchas thank you!! I have some entries to update too.. hope I find the time to translate them.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Updated OP for you, Box.
> 
> I can dare dolphin when I get my Xanous task posted!



You lost me? What did you update? I already added his dares lol, did I miss something? :p

----------


## FryingMan

Any attempts yet on mine for you, Percy?
Edit: ah, went to the OP and saw you completed it, and apparently on the first try.   Nice!   And good news for those who like to look deeply into DC's eyes and get a good look at, uh, "the fun bits."  ::roll::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> You lost me? What did you update? I already added his dares lol, did I miss something? :p



I just fixed the spelling in his dare as requested.  :smiley: 

Okay, here is the dream where I completed Xanous' dare:
_"Shave all that beautiful purple hair off by any means necessary. What does bald Dreamer look like in the mirror?"_





> I decided that there would be a bathroom around  the corner, so I walked down the hallway and saw one immediately. I  walked in and found a middle aged lady conveniently holding electric  clippers. She handed them to me and left the room.
> There was a white makeup table with a large mirror on one wall. I  approached the mirror and saw that my reflection was very accurate - I  had bright purple hair with some natural roots growing out. I worried  for a brief moment about whether I might nick myself while shaving, but I  realised I didn't need to worry about that in a dream.
> I went straight in and started shaving my hair off in strips, starting from the middle.
> When half of my head was bald, 2 girls joined me in the bathroom. One of  them had short multicoloured hair, and the other had a long, blonde  ponytail. Apparently there was a party going on at this house. The girls  were sharing gossip about other DCs at the party, but they didn't seem  to be paying me any attention, so I ignored them and continued shaving  my head. I did look away from the mirror for a moment when they entered,  and when I looked back, some of my hair had regrown into a short crop,  so I had to shave it off again. The DC girls had a disagreement and the  blonde girl stormed out. The short-haired girl started talking to me,  and my attention was drawn away from the mirror once again. When I  looked back, my previously shaven hair had reappeared again.
> I felt like I'd technically shaved my head completely, so maybe it would  suffice to just see a bald version of myself, even if it wasn't a  reflection in the mirror. So I conjured a bald, severed Dreamer-head,  and held it up in front of me to see what it looked like. Somehow I  wasn't at all creeped out by this. 
> I looked down on the makeup table and saw a hair product called "FanC  K___" (I can't remember the second word... the first word was pronounced  "fancy".) I knew it was a product that I could wipe over my head and it  would make me bald. I applied that and finally saw a full bald head in  the mirror, although it wasn't completely clean and shiny - I could see  some roots under the skin, like a 5 o'clock shadow. I can't say it was  my most attractive style. 
> *Full entry: Baldy*




*I DARE:*

*dolphin:* Meet with the statue of the Commendatore in a graveyard and ask him to take you on an adventure in hell.

*Jenkees:* Shrink yourself down to fairy size and explore the wattle tree from your first LD. What creatures call this place home?

*Marce:* Turn a dream upside down! (I thought your suggestion in the Lucid Task Club was awesome!)

*Anyone:* Taste a rainbow. (TotM throwback!)


_*Updated Dare Archive*_

----------


## dolphin

I accept your dare, Dreamer! I've never been to hell so this will be fun!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I accept your dare, Dreamer! I've never been to hell so this will be fun!



Awesome, I'm glad you like it!  ::D: 
I remembered you went to see Don Giovanni so I thought I'd look for inspiration there.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Jenkees* task is pretty cool. Reminds me of a ToTM about two years ago where you needed to visit the atomic world  haha.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Walk backwards in a dream!!! I love it  ::mrgreen:: 

I like this, easy to recall, and anyone should be able to do it. Requires no props or summoning or particular setting. And the results will be varied and super interesting!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Attempted Hukif's (Fight Spider-Man with no lucid powers) dare by trying to incubate him while doing a WBTB. I became lucid in a false awakening, but it shifted into a different, non-lucid dream, in which Spider-Man made an appearance. I wasn't able to become lucid during this one, though.  ::?: 





> *Dream Three
> "Superhero Scapegoat"*
> 
> I was back with the girl from the original dream, and we were walking down
> the sidewalk of a city street. There was a bank, off to our left, and we
> turned to step inside...walking right into the middle of a bank robbery in
> progress.
> 
> The thieves were running in and out of the back of the bank, taking turns
> ...

----------


## DragonSword

One major problem with falling full speed off a tall building. You will most likely wake up, depending on the dreamer.

----------


## Jenkees

> Shrink yourself down to fairy size and explore the wattle bush from your first LD. What creatures call this place home?



Challenge accepted, thanks Dreamer! I think it's a bit beyond my dream control, but I shall start incubating that wattle tree and we'll see what happens.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Uui - thank you, Box!!
I really like it, teleporting is something I need in my cache, so to speak!
And it's something for when the dream doesn't feel extensive enough to go for the galaxies, I didn't dare that yet, being afraid it might terminate the dream.
Wonderful!

Been lucid twice in the last days, but both times I decided to go on semi-lucidly.
Being aware of special effects at my command, but not of being asleep any more after getting back into the story, and not of the fact, that I could create my own story.
It's an interesting state - how is it even possible?
To believe in the story, but also know, that I can fly, and at the very back of my mind that I am lucid.
But those go on for a long time, and I enjoy the heightened control over the already running dream.
Bla - whatever - going to do this dare sooon!
 ::alien::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> One major problem with falling full speed off a tall building. You will most likely wake up, depending on the dreamer.



You might if you go in with that expectation!  :Cheeky: 
I've had plenty of lucid falling/diving/jumping dreams that remained completely stable throughout the event. It can be really fun!
Maybe you can try it with a more positive expectation and see what happens! That might be a great challenge for you.  :smiley: 





> Challenge accepted, thanks Dreamer! I think it's a bit beyond my dream control, but I shall start incubating that wattle tree and we'll see what happens.



I think you underestimate your dream control abilities!  ::D: 

In one of my earliest attempts at changing size (Jan 2011 TotM, I just transferred it to my current DJ if you want to read,) I decided it would be easier to change the size of the world around me, since I wasn't that confident with shapeshifting. I used my arms kind of like a pinch/stretch zoom function. I've used my fingers like that a few times, to change the size of my surroundings or characters, and for other Photoshop-esque dream control tricks. Maybe you could keep that in mind for backup!

Are you going to post your hilarious naked task as well?  ::D: 





> Bla - whatever - going to do this dare sooon!



Yay, Steph! Success is never far away!
Can't wait to read your next dream!  ::D:

----------


## Box77

> Uui - thank you, Box!!
> I really like it, teleporting is something I need in my cache, so to speak!
> And it's something for when the dream doesn't feel extensive enough to go for the galaxies, I didn't dare that yet, being afraid it might terminate the dream.
> Wonderful!



 ::D:  I think we'll never stop to find new ways to go somewhere else. I used to perform the one I dared you to go downstairs in one-"flash of a light"-step when I got to some staircase or wherever I was able to see the lower level. Although I remember I was into something about 'turning around the corner' before my longest dry spell ever. Anyway, I found some of my personal lucid goals in the dares for Anyone, so I decided to give them a try too.

----------


## Marce

I've been trying to remember to do this dare, no luck yet! I can't wait until it's my turn to do some daring  ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

Just an update, I almost got my Pluto task today. I was flying through space towards Pluto, I got to Neptune and woke up. Apparently even my subc doesn't think there's anything important past Neptune either...

----------


## PercyLucid

> Just an update, I almost got my Pluto task today. I was flying through space towards Pluto, I got to Neptune and woke up. Apparently even my subc doesn't think there's anything important past Neptune either...



Awww, so close!!! Flying to a planet can take a long time. I once traveled to Jupiter using a storm happening hear at Earth (ported from an Earth storm to the Jupiter's storm -great red spot- ) and well, maybe my following dream (it contains a dare, reason I post it here.) might help you. Why don't you just open a door -or a portal- and pretend Pluto is on the other side? Or maybe a shuttle that will take you there (as I did for this anyone dare to fly to the sun, without success due my cat waking me up.) It can be easier done than just flying all the way there hehe. 

Well, here it goes my dare... I wish I remembered more, as I have a pending personal dare, but I am coding a DreamJournal and have been reading C# and Visual Studio non stop... filling up my dreams too, lol. 


*Spoiler* for _Wherever you go, walk backwards and see what happens. (Box77)_: 




13.11.2014Speed-run ToTM and a dare dream, one-shot killing a turkey and brief chat with a DC (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I believe this is possibly the lamest ToTM I have ever worked on, and to be honest, I did not even see this coming. I have been coding for a new dream journal software like a maniac...  and well, every time I woke up in the middle of the night, all I had in my mind was a bunch of code (that I wont paste here lol) and yet, I got a lucid dream. I naturally woke up around 7:30am (alarm clock triggers at 8:00am) and I was laying on my back, just relaxing to wait for the clock. After a while I found myself driving down the street. I was in what I believe to be a manual transmission car, as I had to switch gears manually. I got inside a building and I was driving down the stars, but now, I was riding a red bike:







I was driving through aisles and up and down the stairs, and yet, I had a manual transmission strick to switch gears, realizing how it could be even possible... realizing that it was impossible for a bike and realizing that my car just turned into a bike and I was indoors, so I turned lucid.

I was surprised by the dream, and feared that anytime soon the alarm clock was going to trigger. I saw a small child in the middle of a big empty room and I asked him:
- "What are you grateful for?" 
- Chocolate! - he replied.

I was like, okay... and then realized that asking that was not a ToTM. 
- What is my name? - I asked him.
- Manolo, like the supermarket - He replied (That is not my name nor I have seen a super market named like that.

I recalled I had to tell him that it was a dream, so:
- This is a dream - I exalted. 
- No, I am awake, we are not dreaming - He replied.

I rose my hand and showed it to him, claiming we were in a dream. My hand looked perfectly fine, five perfect fingers... so I was like, what the hell. I looked at my hand again, perfect... another false positive. I knew we were dreaming because of the bike, I looked a third time and then, two of my fingers were overlaying each other and they were like holograms. I realized that the child was doing his own business, but since he replied, I was done.

I then decided to walk backwards, as I believed it was a dare. Simple task... I walked a good 50 steps backwards, but nothing out of the blue happened. 

I then went ahead to remember the other ToTM without much success... so much coding, so little reading I told to myself. I believed that the bonus task was to steal the turkey that the President saved and decide its fate. I figured if I tried to fly outside the building and look for the White House I was not going to make it in time and the alarm clock would ruin it. I pretended that behind a door I was going to find the White House.

I opened the door and I could see grass and heard birds chirping. I was able to see the White House (even though it was a mix of the white house and Congress, looking something like this :smiley: 







I saw the President, but it was not Obama. It was a made up African American dude, dressed in business attire. The First lady was next to him, but also made up. I think she looked Chinese. There was a turkey standing next to them, so I figured it was the turkey they saved. I started feeling my cats in bed and started to feel I was waking up rapidly, so I had to do something... I just grabbed the turkey's neck and said, "Your fate is to die." I started to strangle it and little after, I woke up. Since the dare is to decide the fate, I'd say I completed it, as I have decided it would die. I wouldn't have made the choice though if I wasn't waking up, I would have done something much more exciting. This is somewhat short entry, this dream felt quick, very quick.




So, time to dare:

*Dolphin:* Visit a different planet, made out entirely of water -or any element in liquid form- entirely, even better. Share your findings and the beings you find there.
*Jenkees:* Grow giant, massively giant to the point you realize and witness that the Universe is just an atom of something much greater.
*Marce:* Rewind the dream (dream events will go backwards, instead of forward.)
*Anyone:* Use telekinesis.

_***OP Dare Archive Updated***_

----------


## Box77

> I then decided to walk backwards, as I believed it was a dare. Simple task... I walked a good 50 steps backwards, but nothing out of the blue happened.



 ::chuckle::  No walls, no doors, no obstacles, no people, no nothing? You didn't bump into anything!? You walked 50 steps and the way was all clear?

 :Thinking:  What about if somebody moves into the whole dream that way? Anyone?

----------


## FryingMan

^^ That's the thing about dreams -- if you're not aware of it, it doesn't exist!

In fact, I've seen "walking backwards through something" as a dream control technique to move through some obstacle.

----------


## PercyLucid

> No walls, no doors, no obstacles, no people, no nothing? You didn't bump into anything!? You walked 50 steps and the way was all clear?
> 
>  What about if somebody moves into the whole dream that way? Anyone?



Nope! Nothing  hahaha. And usually my mind is very creative (as you can see in this very dream with my Congress White House lol.





> ^^ That's the thing about dreams -- if you're not aware of it, it doesn't exist!
> 
> In fact, I've seen "walking backwards through something" as a dream control technique to move through some obstacle.



Exactly... When I did it I was not even considering I would bump into something, just walked backwards hehe. Good idea about walking through things backwards, gotta try that in the future  :smiley:  I usually walk through things literally (smashing/shattering) hahaha.

----------


## StephL

> ^^ That's the thing about dreams -- if you're not aware of it, it doesn't exist!
> 
> In fact, I've seen "walking backwards through something" as a dream control technique to move through some obstacle.



Brilliant!

----------


## Box77

::D:  Perhaps that's exactly the reason why I find this task so attractive to do!!

----------


## Jenkees

> Jenkees: Grow giant, massively giant to the point you realize and witness that the Universe is just an atom of something much greater.



Good one PercyLucid! Now I have dares to grow and shrink so I can't go wrong even if I accidentally start going in the wrong direction!  :smiley:  I'm looking forward to doing this! And congrats on accomplishing so much in such a short dream, Manolo.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Jenkees

> Anyone: Get naked in front of a DC



I completed this dare a while ago, but only just got around to posting it. Here's the full entry: Naked lucid dare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> The next thing I recall I was walking down a street. Gib and Sam were with me. I realised I was dreaming with a hand check. I also remembered a lucid dare to get naked in front of a DC. I saw a guy walking down the street in a suit. I ran down the street towards him undressing along the way, very excited and totally not caring about my nakedness. He looked very uncomfortable and started walking quicker to avoid me. I decided to have some fun with this.
> I asked him What do you think of my penis?
> Just terrible he said in a mumble. He was averting his eyes but occasionally casting a glance to the side at me. He was now almost running to get away but I was cheekily strolling along briskly beside him.
> Then he said a bit louder Justjust terrible!
> I now had his suit in my hands for some reason. So, again remembering the costume TOTM, I thought I'd wear that as a costume for an adventure, and take on the persona of super-uncomfortable-awkward-man! I took ages to get dressed, I think because I got distracted again by Gib and Sam, who were present for the whole naked incident, and thought it was as hilarious as I did. I think they might have been messing around and making it difficult for me to get dressed by stealing the suit and running away taunting me. So I never got there and eventually lost lucidity.



Goody! I get to dare people.  :smiley: 

*I DARE:*

*CanisLucidus:* Grow a beard and show your son. How does he react?

*PercyLucid:* Walk backwards until you bump into something/someone. Turn around to see what it is.

*anotherdreamer:* Explore a light-painted forest/jungle with glowing plants and animals (could be similar to the night time scenes of Pandora in Avatar)

*Anyone:* Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings. 
I couldn't find a good reference video of the Family Guy scene that triggered this idea. This video just has the audio for the scene without the visuals, but you get the idea (it's from season 3, Episode 21 "Family Guy Viewer Mail #1"):

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *CanisLucidus:* Grow a beard and show your son. How does he react?



Ha ha, I love it!  Not only is this something that I've never attempted before, but my son will *love* it when I describe this dream to him the next day.  This will be the best answer I've ever had to the morning, "Did you have any lucid dreams, daaaddy?" question.   ::content:: 

Thank you, Jenkees!





> *Anyone:* Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings.



Ah man, I strongly recommend something like this to anyone that's never had a lucid dreaming soundtrack before!  I've lucked into some good ones in a few dreams, and the experience is always awesome.  Great "anyone" dare!

----------


## Xanous

> Anyone:*Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings.*
> I couldn't find a good reference video of the Family Guy scene that triggered this idea. This video just has the audio for the scene without the visuals, but you get the idea (it's from season 3, Episode 21 "Family Guy Viewer Mail #1"):



This one gets me excited! Its on like Donkey Kong! I was looking for an idea and this showed in my email. I need to start checking here when the TOTMs are boring and uninteresting.  ::rolleyes:: 

And LOL @ your dream Jenkees! Terrible just terrible.  :Big laugh:

----------


## JadeGreen

I dare somebody to dare me to do something!

----------


## Jenkees

> Ha ha, I love it!  Not only is this something that I've never attempted before, but my son will *love* it when I describe this dream to him the next day.  This will be the best answer I've ever had to the morning, "Did you have any lucid dreams, daaaddy?" question.  
> 
> Thank you, Jenkees!



Great.  :smiley:  I'm looking forward to hearing about it!






> Ah man, I strongly recommend something like this to anyone that's never had a lucid dreaming soundtrack before!  I've lucked into some good ones in a few dreams, and the experience is always awesome.  Great "anyone" dare!



That's really cool that it just happens by itself sometimes! It's something I've wanted to try in a dream for a while but have never thought of it while dreaming.





> This one gets me excited! Its on like Donkey Kong! I was looking for an idea and this showed in my email. I need to start checking here when the TOTMs are boring and uninteresting. 
> 
> And LOL @ your dream Jenkees! Terrible just terrible.



Awesome! I'm glad you like it.  ::D:  
Good luck!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice dares, Jenkees!
Your dream was hilarious!  :Big laugh: 

_*Updated dare archive*_

----------


## PercyLucid

Pretty cool dream *Jenkees* and thanks for the dare.

Question. Is bumping into a pit and falling (backwards) allowed? Or I have to bump into something/someone? Seems cool task, but I believe, easy. If you don't see it, it does not exist, but if you believe you might hit something, you will  :smiley:  But just to know on what to focus  ::D:

----------


## Jenkees

> Ha ha, I love it!  Not only is this something that I've never attempted before, but my son will *love* it when I describe this dream to him the next day.



Which part have you never attempted before? Summoning your son, growing a beard or self manipulation in general? A few elements to this dare so it might be a bit of a challenge. I'm sure you're up to it though!





> Pretty cool dream *Jenkees* and thanks for the dare.
> 
> Question. Is bumping into a pit and falling (backwards) allowed? Or I have to bump into something/someone? Seems cool task, but I believe, easy. If you don't see it, it does not exist, but if you believe you might hit something, you will  But just to know on what to focus



Yeah that would be fine. I thought it might be a bit easy for you but perhaps it would be interesting to go in with no expectations of what you will bump into, but believe that there will be something there, and see what your subconscious comes up with.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Well, I thought I would have a better time last night. I only got a small LD doing random stuff and completely forgot my goal, but I did have a non lucid moment that got me close. It was a very vivid and detailed dream but here is the gist of it...

I was watching a WWII Bugs Bunny movie that I became apart of. Some of the paratroopers joined sides with the Nazi's and started working at the store. I was at a loss trying to decide what to do. I some how set off an alarm and I heard some deep theatrical music starting. I told the guy I was with, "We are in trouble. Don't you hear the music?" This reminded me of the dare and I became lucid, but unfortunately, the dream went dark and I woke up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Well, I thought I would have a better time last night. I only got a small LD doing random stuff and completely forgot my goal, but I did have a non lucid moment that got me close. It was a very vivid and detailed dream but here is the gist of it...
> 
> I was watching a WWII Bugs Bunny movie that I became apart of. Some of the paratroopers joined sides with the Nazi's and started working at the store. I was at a loss trying to decide what to do. I some how set off an alarm and I heard some deep theatrical music starting. I told the guy I was with, "We are in trouble. Don't you hear the music?" This reminded me of the dare and I became lucid, but unfortunately, the dream went dark and I woke up.



Awesome that it made you become lucid! You will get it next time!
I wonder what your soundtrack will be like...  ::tunes::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Yeah that would be fine. I thought it might be a bit easy for you but perhaps it would be interesting to go in with no expectations of what you will bump into, but believe that there will be something there, and see what your subconscious comes up with.



Yeah, I won't summon anything  ::flyaway::  I promise   ::flyaway::  I will just self-induce "I bet gonna bump into something" to make it a surprise for me.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Which part have you never attempted before? Summoning your son, growing a beard or self manipulation in general? A few elements to this dare so it might be a bit of a challenge. I'm sure you're up to it though!



I've done some body manipulation (transformed into a wolf) but I've never grown a beard!  And my son has appeared in several of my lucids, but I don't believe it's been the result of a summon now that you mention it!

And man, Jenkees, your very cool orchestral theme music dare inspired a good chunk of my lucid dream from last night!





> I remember *Jenkees*’ dare to play an orchestral soundtrack.  I raise my arms in the air, willing one to arise.  I hear something!  But it’s very faint, sounding like nothing more than an orchestra tuning up before a concert.  Yes, that makes sense, cool soundtrack will come from doing cool stuff.



Then another scene placed me in the outer area of a symphony concert hall.  I hadn't incubated it, but your dare was apparently really on my mind!

This was the full dream: Narcissus at the Symphony - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm sure I'll be trying this one again!

----------


## PercyLucid

> I've done some body manipulation (transformed into a wolf) but I've never grown a beard!  And my son has appeared in several of my lucids, but I don't believe it's been the result of a summon now that you mention it!
> 
> And man, Jenkees, your very cool orchestral theme music dare inspired a good chunk of my lucid dream from last night!
> 
> 
> 
> Then another scene placed me in the outer area of a symphony concert hall.  I hadn't incubated it, but your dare was apparently really on my mind!
> 
> This was the full dream: Narcissus at the Symphony - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> ...



Shall I mark it as "completed" for you, Canis? If so, don't forget to dare  :smiley:  Since you did your dare (unless you wanna re-do)

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Shall I mark it as "completed" for you, Canis? If so, don't forget to dare  Since you did your dare (unless you wanna re-do)



Thanks for offering, Percy, but I still feel like I'm yet to really achieve the "orchestral soundtrack" dare.  Looking forward to it, though!  Speaking of which...

... *Jenkees*, your cool orchestral dare popped up in one of my non-lucids last night!  In the dream, I opened my garage to find a violinist and cellist playing the theme from "Last of the Mohicans" on my driveway.  It was really good, too!  I stopped and just enjoyed the music for a while, the whole time thinking that "I hope I get music this cool when I do that orchestral dare!"   ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I took another stab at Hukif's Spider-Man dare. I'm really not sure if this counts as a success or failure. I did everything I could, to fight him (even got an attack in), but he just didn't want to fight me back! Lame. Lol. Anyway, it's a long one, filled with shoddy control, but it was awesome.

11/17/2014 - "Picking a Fight with Spider-Man" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

I've been struggling with summoning the graveyard and Commendatore of ~ Dreamer's ~ dare but I was led on a little adventure through hell! Is this okay?

Little Adventure in Hell - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*@dolphin:* Awesome dream! It's especially cool that is started with a soprano singing, since the dare is opera-themed!
I'm definitely happy to count that dare as completed! I'm glad you got to have a cool adventure to hell!
Btw, your DJ entry has comments disabled, did you know?
Feel free to post your dares when you're ready!

*@OZ:* I'm so impressed with all the things you achieved in one dream!
We'll leave it up to Hukif to decide whether it counts as a completed dare, but it was a super cool dream nonetheless!


_*Updated Dare Archive*_
(with dolphin's completed dare only at this stage)

----------


## dolphin

Thanks ~Dreamer~! I don't have any dares ready at the moment. I post them in a new post when their ready.

Percy, I accept your dare! I almost fully transformed into a dolphin this morning in my lucid so I believe I could fully transform with just a bit more focus. Your dare will be an ideal application for my new skill!

----------


## dolphin

Here's my dares:

*Percy Lucid*-Darth Vader is hiding in a spaceship with evil plans. Find and defeat him to save humanity.
*StephL*-Hit the triple 20 with a dart.
*spellbee2*-Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent.
*anyone*-Surf a wave near a beach.

Let me know if anybody wants their dare changed!

----------


## Marce

> I just fixed the spelling in his dare as requested. 
> 
> Okay, here is the dream where I completed Xanous' dare:
> _"Shave all that beautiful purple hair off by any means necessary. What does bald Dreamer look like in the mirror?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I DARE:*
> ...




Success! Yesterday I was taking a long nap and I started to dream about my studio. There was a guinea pig in my room and I thought "I didn't buy that guinea pig the other day, I must be dreaming." This was a little odd for me because I never become lucid by noticing inconsistencies, not that I'm complaining. I did plan on completing one of the November tasks, in particular telling a dream child that it was a dream. But I couldn't find or create a very stable child haha so I decided to complete my dare. I have been thinking about this dare a lot and I worked out how I wanted to do it.
I put my hands out in front of me like I was grabbing an invisible wheel and I began to turn it. At first only one slice of the dream in front of me flipped upside down. So I turned the wheel again and the whole thing flipped! I then fell through the sky and broke off the corner of a cloud before I woke up.

Thanks for the dare Dreamer!

I'll get started on my new dare by PercyLucid  :smiley: 

I dare *Dreamer* to find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means Dreamer has temporally opted out for dares at this moment -haven't you seen her huge list!! poor girl haha- so you need to dare someone else! ~ Percylucid 

I dare * Zoth* to find your "spirit animal" 

I dare *DeviantThinker* to ask a dream character where all of the "action" is and to go where they direct you

Enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Here's my dares:
> 
> *Percy Lucid*-Darth Vader is hiding in a spaceship with evil plans. Find and defeat him to save humanity.
> *StephL*-Hit the triple 20 with a dart.
> *spellbee2*-Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent.
> *anyone*-Surf a wave near a beach.
> 
> Let me know if anybody wants their dare changed!



Hahahahaha, awesome dare  ::D:  I definitely accept it  :smiley:  It will be loads of fun. Thanks!!





> I dare *Dreamer* to find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means



Great job on your dare Marce!! Can't wait for you to get mine done  ::D: 

I have to point something out. You cannot dare Dreamer she is loaded with dares and she has opted-out for further dares, reason her nickname is red at this moment. So you need to choose someone else to dare. 

I will update the OP when you make your new dare to someone else  :smiley:

----------


## DeviantThinker

I've been in a dry spell of late but maybe your dare will give me the boost I need to go lucid once more. 
I accept.

----------


## spellbee2

Just saw this now.





> *spellbee2*-Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent.



Heck yes, I accept your dare. I've always needed to work on my transformation abilities. I've been trying to go more of the wolf route, but what the heck, I'll try a cat.

----------


## PercyLucid

I completed one of my dares  :smiley:  The walking backwards stumbling into something, did it this morning but will post at night. Couldn't make it to Darth Vader though, it was a short lucid.

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, so here it is:


*Spoiler* for _Walking backwards and stumbling against a wall of bushes._: 




27.11.2014Walking backwards and stumbling against a wall of bushes. (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was an odd way to get lucid, well, not really but the situation is. Having here a bit of a hard time adjusting to the winter in my new place, it is humid and very cool, and the heat at the house is not strong enough for me (I am used to San Diego year round summer) So I woke up around 5am after waking up a million times earlier and feeling the cold hitting my bones... got frustrated and got into the computer. After 30 minutes or so, I went back to bed, hoping i would fall asleep fast as I was sleepy. As I was falling asleep, I was thinking like "some WBTB... maybe I turn lucid."

And pretty much I found myself in a dream, however, it was not a WILD but I had a false awakening and I felt that I was in a dream, even though, I was still feeling cold. I grabbed a little lamp that I had and I figured it would no longer work. As I turned it on, it started to do a very weird play of random colored lights, knowing I was indeed dreaming.

I got out from bed and glided outside from home. I was happy I finally fell asleep and I was feeling refreshed from the lucid. I was in the middle of the road and it was night. This was similar to the road in front of my house, and there were no cars. I saw a wall of bushes, similar to this:







I recalled "Walk backwards until you bump into something/someone. Turn around to see what it is. (Jenkees)" so I turned around and start walking backwards, assuming I would stumble against the bushes. It took (what it felt) a while to even hit something. As I did several steps back, way more than the distance from where I was at first place and the bushes. I was tempted to look back to see what was going on, but I figured I could fail the task, so I just kept walking backwards for a while until I hit a ton of leaves. The bushes were different now, as it was like branches with autumm brownish leaves. I felt satisfied as accomplishing this task.

I focused it was time to go kick Dark Vather's butt (a new dare I just got) and maybe fly to the sun in the process (an anyone dare and old goal of mine) but as soon as I started levitating to fly to space, I lost the dream like instantly and woke up. 

From here, I had a chain of mini-lucids and double consciousness state, with a very blurr memory of what happened. 





I am pretty tired, had a very long day today, so I will update the OP Dares tomorrow with the new accomplishments, new dares, etc. I will also assign my dares. If anyone is not dared yet and wants to be dare, let me know  :smiley: 

*@Marce* Please remember to dare someone else when you got a chance instead of Dreamer. Thanks!

----------


## PercyLucid

*@Marce, also, when you have a chance post your anyone dare  -And dare another member-* 

So, here are my dares:

*sivason:* Visit a planet (whatever planet, made up counts) and by all means, destroy it.
*Nightfeather:*  Travel through a wormhole. 
*Kilham:*  Who is really up there? Demand yourself to be taken to Source/Highest Light/God, whatever. Who or what do you find?
*Anyone:*  Visit the 5th dimension where time and gravity becomes physical and you can change it at will.

Have fun with my galactic themed dares  ::D: 

_*** OP Dare Archive Updated ***_

----------


## Sensei

WOOT! Titan task!


*Spoiler* for _Eaten!_: 




I am in a town overrun by titans. I keep trying to avoid them, but each time I think I have avoided them I get paralyzed and am stuck there for a while. I keep getting eaten and respawning. Suddenly this makes perfect sense. This is a dream! I look over and see Lucy (Chronicles of Narnia) crying and I walk over to her.
"It is going to be ok." I tell her and put a hand on her back.
"How can you say that? I haven't seen Aslan and everyone is dying."
"I will set everything straight. I know how to stop this." I tell her and I walk towards some titans that are around a corner.
I notice that there are blood trails coming out of the back of them. They are hitting each other, and when anything hits a blood trail it freezes. I jump in front of one outside of its range of vision, but it still knows that I am there and there are blood trails in the front as well. I hit one and it splatters all over me. I notice how gross it is, but am also stuck in the air. He grabs me and the view pans out to me being eaten. I realize that I shouldn't break the spell with dream control because I needed to do this task.
I respawn and fly over to the titan again. This time I stop time for him and tear him apart with TK. I throw out some fire at a titan running at me and I realize that there is only one more. I step onto the ground and run over to him. I pull out my sword and yell at him.
"Come here!" He faces me and runs the 50 feet left between us. Blood trails swinging at me in all directions. I jump in between two lines and in between his legs. I climb up his back and hang on by digging my sword into him. He is only about 20 feet tall. I jump on his bald head and make the two cuts needed and he drops to the ground. I run over to Lucy and walk and talk with her for a while. I don't remember what about, but it was a very nice talk.



I am a little sad that I wasn't present during it. It panned out during the eating. I was hoping to be there and feel getting eaten, but I also didn't want to take full control during it to make it less real. 

Let me know if you find it satisfactory! I'll start working on my dares.

----------


## Xanous

Sensei, was this my task? I cant recall. Very cool dream though.

----------


## Sensei

@xanous. Yep. You dared me to let a titan eat me. I got my revenge though. I think that brings my titan kills up to 10. Haha. But now one death. 

@JadeGreen You know you can do any of the "anyone dares" right?

*My dares*
*JadeGreen* meet Jack Skellington
*Naiya* Tell Scott to meet me.  :tongue2:  
*xanous* find a story in a dream (read, watch, listen, however you can) and tell us the story.
*anyone* use your phone as a catalyst for dream control

----------


## Xanous

Thought so. That for sure counts. Im excited to try tour dare. Ive really beed into my DCs lately. Maybe I can get something nice from them.

----------


## Naiya

> *Naiya* Tell Scott to meet me.




Lol, I can ask him but I can't make him. I'll put it on my to-do list. xD

----------


## Xanous

> @xanous. Yep. You dared me to let a titan eat me. I got my revenge though. I think that brings my titan kills up to 10. Haha. But now one death. 
> 
> @JadeGreen You know you can do any of the "anyone dares" right?
> 
> *My dares*
> *JadeGreen* meet Jack Skellington
> *Naiya* Tell Scott to meet me.  
> *xanous* find a story in a dream (read, watch, listen, however you can) and tell us the story.
> *anyone* use your phone as a catalyst for dream control



I am not sure this counts because it didn't make much sense but I tried! I also pulled off the 'anyone' dare, so technically I can make some dares when I dream some up.  ::D:  Jenkees, I still want to try your music one but I always forget!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...e-story-62547/





> The phone screen is super dim, but I blindly tap random spots on the screen anyway, knowing it really doesn't matter. Its the object in my hand that is extending this form or dream control and giving me a mental boost. I put the phone to my ear expectantly and hear a ring then an answer. I try talking to the man the other end but it just sounds like I have tapped into someone's phone conversation. The dream blacks out here and I worry that I am going to have to start over. Luckily, the sensation of the phone to my ear is still very vivid so I just continue on in the darkness. I try to interrupt but they don't seem to hear me and I can't tell what they are saying. I stay persistent and finally get through to a very redneck sounding man. When, I finally understand the man, I find myself in some sort of auto mechanic shop full of colorful hydraulic lifts and tools. I walk around messing with items and flying around the shop as I talk on the phone.
> 
> Me: Hello?
> Man: Who is this? Hello?
> Me: Yes. It's me. Will you please tell me a story?
> Man: Huh? Hello?
> Me: I just really want you to tell me a short story. Please?
> Man: Well OK...
> Me: Yeah, go ahead.
> ...

----------


## Sensei

Haha. That is hilarious. Totally counts xanous.

----------


## FryingMan

Effin brilliant, like a whole page of "DCs say  the darndest things" posts in one dream!   Makes you wonder if you've really tapped in to some weird-a$$ cosmic chat line that includes a universal translator.

Oh, by the way, never eat TWO dark chocolate truffles close to bedtime!   ZZZIIIIINNNGGG!!!!! GUESS WHO'S WIDE AWAKE TWO HOURS AFTER BEDTIME!!!!!   ALARM GOES OFF IN 6 HOURS, ARRRRRGHGHGHH!!!!!!   I'm popping 3mg melatonins like tic tacs but it may not be enough…..I   waaaannnt tooooo sleeeeeeeeeep!

----------


## Marce

I revoke my dare to Dreamer  :smiley: 

And dare *PercyLucid* to take Dreamer's dare - to find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means.

I dare *anyone* to grow as large as a building and stomp around



Also PercyLucid I completed your dare last night.
After throwing a snowball at a DC child I willed the dream to rewind. Everything went backwards, including myself and the snowball reformed off the DC and flew back to my hand. Mind you, it added a few extra loops to its flight path.

----------


## PercyLucid

*@Xanous* - Awesome job and getting the pair  ::D:  I figure based on your dream that you did the phone dare for the anyone? You are now entitled to dare six people and two anyones  :smiley: 
*Marce* - Perfect, I do accept it of course! Great job with the dare, just saw it on the ToTM thread  :wink2:  Go ahead and post more dares  :smiley: 

Now that I have three outstanding personal dares, I need to get busy! Lets see if I can break my record of 4 dares (personal/anyone mixed) in one dream. After aging a whole city I fly to kick Darth Vader's ass and question the creator of the dream what all of this meant, but before that, making a stop in the sun and some of the easier anyones dares...

...
...

No wings!!! Gotta work on the ToTM too... dang, lets see how I add those to the big picture... wish me luck! Time to break my dry spell.

_*** OP Dare Archive Updated ***_  

Heading to bed...

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, finally I get some work done and my dryspell broken!!!

This is what I have done:

*anyone dares*
Summon Nfri and describe how he looks (Nfri)
Fly into the sun (CanisLucidus)
Face an attractive DC and refuse to have any interaction with her/him. (NyxCC)
Use your phone as a catalyst for dream control. (Sensei)

*Personal Dares*
Force a city and its inhabitants to age in front of you for some hundred years. I'm curious to know what could your mind will come up with when their age exceed the average life span. (Box77)
Find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means. (Marce)

*ToTM*
Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - (kilham)
Find which present Gizmo is wrapped up in, and get him to teach you a new song. - (ThreeCat)



So.... gotta dare 18 people and 6 anyone... o.m.g.

This is gonna take a while, so after lunch... lol. 

Here is my whole dream:



08.12.2014Throwing snowballs, Gizmo songs and massive six combo of lucid task dares done!!! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think I did it again and surpassed my plateau of length of lucid as well as goals accomplished during a single lucid. As I have been saying for the last three days, I had the feeling of a lucid coming, and I did not have a good sleep a few nights ago (getting adjusted to the new house) but yesterday's night I slept well, yet no lucid, which surprised me, and last night, turned lucid. 

I remember faintly how did I exactly turned lucid and I neither recall what I was dreaming before that. I believe I was in some wax museum and the sculptures were talking. I exited the museum and, fully lucid I took a small flight to make the dream stable. I was very happy that I turned lucid and that finally I broke my dry spell. The quality of the dream was exceptional and I was exited to get finally my wings back and hit some dares while I was at it. I started to walk down the street. The road was made out of little stones, pretty much like on the roman ages. All the buildings were made out of stone as well and there was no lightning, however, it was a warm morning. It looked something like this:







I started to think about the tasks of the month. I thought of throwing a snowball at a dream character, however, it was warm. I reminded myself that in a dream, all could happen. I started looking for snow, and after walking for a while (I was no longer flying now) I saw a little bit of snow on the road. It was like when almost all snow is gone an melted, that you can find a flake here and there. I turned the corner and I saw a small plaza, that had a decent amount of snow. Lucky me, there was a lot of people around, so I grabbed some snow from the ground and made a snowball. I approached at a female character (no, she did not fell back with her legs in the air first!, and I would have tossed the ball before anything else...) She was looking at my snowball and hit her on the face. She was shocked for a brief moment and then, she continued walking like if nothing happened. (Talk about dummy DCs hahaha.) This officially completed my basic Task of the Month:





> Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - (kilham)




It was time for the advanced task of the month. Despite I am almost as Christmas freak as Elf is, I did not feel like going hunting for Santa and sneak into his sleigh and I neither wanted do to do the snow globe task. Only Gizmo was left, not very excited but a very easy task. I saw a store, it was pretty old on the outside. When I entered the store, it looked like a Winery store I worked when I was 18 but much bigger. I told them I wanted to buy a present where Gizmo was wrapped up in. I was taken to the backroom, which looked exactly like the backroom from the Winery store, but much larger. A female employee handed me a green box with a golden ribbon. I felt it was going to be an awesome present for someone, but I knew that my task did not ended here and realized that it was a dream gift anyway, so I could not actually give it to anyone in waking life. 

I left the store holding the box, and apparently, no one cared that I just walked by the register without the intents to pay... oh well. There was a bench right next to the store. I could hear a little voice inside the box, like if it was signing. I opened the box and Gizmo was in there, and I believe it was actually the real thing and not a plastic toy. I started to pet it and it felt soft and warm:







I told Gizmo to teach me a new song. Unfortunately, I forgot most of it because there is a long way to go still on this massive dream. But I believe it was something like. "One, two, three, gizmo, gizmo, four, five, six, gizmo, gizmo." Then, I think he sang a mantra from Lord Ganesha, at least, the lyrics were familiar to me, but my recall for the actual song is vague... I remember I sang the song back to gizmo and he was happy. I sang it a few more times to keep it in my mind and write it down once I woke up. Advanced ToTM, checked!





> Find which present Gizmo is wrapped up in, and get him to teach you a new song. - (ThreeCat)



I started to explore the new place I was at. Instead of a roman old school city, I was now in Chicago downtown. It was easy to recognize as I was next to Marina City:







So much for the Roman city into Chicago!! My mind amazes me sometimes! I focused on hitting some of the easy lucid dares for anyone to get more bonus points. At this stage of the dream, I did not remember I had outstanding personal dares to complete. I first though of an easy task, to summon Nfri. Which I did. I rose my hand, sorcerer style and asked for Nfri to show up. A tall and slim female showed up. I could not tell her hair color because she wore winter clothing (once again, amazing mind dressed the summoned dream character accordly to the weather on December at Chicago, lol.) Her clothing was all pink and she was dressed very sexy.  She smiled at me and she was standing, which a sexy look. She looked something like this (but her hair was covered, and the raincoat was a clearer pink.







 I was happy because I completed one dare already (funny to find upon checking the dares thread that Nfri is a dude.)





> Summon Nfri and describe how he looks (Nfri)



As this female version of Nfri kept approaching at me, I knew right away what was going on, but my dream quality was high and I did not want to waste time, so I recalled another anyone dare I could get done. I walked by hear and faced her, face to face. She tried to get intimate with me (yes, in the middle of Chicago downtown!) but I refused to interact and just turned her my back and walking away. It was actually easy task, I think my drive to make a big record was strong! 





> Face an attractive DC and refuse to have any interaction with her/him. (NyxCC)



I kept walking down the street and I recalled another anyone dare. I was unsure if I using my phone as a catalyst for dream control was an anyone or someone's else personal task. I took my phone out from my pocket, which looked like my waking life phone. I was in front of a cross street and traffic was very heavy, but cars were driving fast. I pointed at one of the roads with my phone and with my thumb, I slide it right to left, with the intents to push all the cars to go in reverse. Amazingly, it worked first try, and even more amazingly, no one crashed. I started to swing my cell phone left and right very fast, with the intent of accelerating the traffic, which happened, but neither no one crashed (I wasn't thinking they would crash neither trying, probably the reason it did not happen.) I tapped my screen to see what would happen, and the whole dream froze, I think even dream went silent. The whole thing was frozen. That was some amazing effects from just a phone!





> Use your phone as a catalyst for dream control. (Sensei)



It was exciting, but I suddenly found my dream getting obliterated in seconds. I did not have time to even to try to save it.

I had a false awakening in bed, I felt satisfied about the dream and getting two ToTM and three dares done. I reached my journal to write down the dream and tried to turn the lamp on that I have in waking life. (the green one)







Not working. I tapped it a couple more times. Nothing.

I turned lucid right away. I exalted "Lamp not working... hahaha, these lamps always work." My wife woke up and asked me what was wrong, if I was cold or something. I told her that I just got tricked with a false awakening and that I was still dreaming. My wife told me that I was talking nonsense. I checked my hands and indeed I was lucid, they looked like a hologram. I jumped off bed and recalled since I was able to remember the whole lucid dream, I decided to continue my dreaming. My wife followed me, pretty upset stating I was asleep. We exited the house and we were in a modern city surrounded by trees, definitely not the same as waking, proving I was indeed dreaming. Wife kept insisting I wasn't. I rose my hand and pointed at it with my other hand saying, "Do you think my hand is supposed to look like this?" My ring finger was like a quarter inch long. I took of to fly, but for some odd and rare reason, I could only bounce about 10 feet tops or so. My wife kept telling me, "See, you can't fly, you are awake, go back to bed before someone calls the cops." Like if jumping 10 feet was normal. I just walked away ignoring my wife, after all she was a dumb DC reflected by my mind. I saw a UFO saucer gliding above some trees. It was semi-transparent and it was vanishing:







I grabbed it before it took off and I thought of the next dare. To fly to the sun. I felt it would be easy to use this vehicle to get there faster, so I set that intent and the saucer to take me there. It was going at high speed and I could feel fire all around me. Now, the saucer looked like a regular shuttle from NASA. I was already in space and realized I was in my pajamas... oh well, big deal. We were getting closer to the sun and I released the shuttle, as in theory, I had to fly through the sun. I kept flying and I entered the sun. I could see my whole being burning, but it did not hurt, I kept flying until I passed through it and I was on the other side of the sun. 







I could see a whole lot of different planets that were not from our solar system. This is nonsense in waking since all the planets surround the sun, but in the dream, is like all the planets were in front of the sun (what we see) and others (unknown) behind it. 





> Fly into the sun (CanisLucidus)




I felt free, I was away from Earth and I felt I wanted to fly home (not Earth...) and a huge smile and feeling of freedom and bliss surrounded my whole being. However, I recalled right away that I had personal dares and they were still to be done. I freaked out a bit because I wanted to give priority to those and I forgot, so I remembered one of them, and since I was in space, I started to glide north until the whole space turned white, so I asked to be taking to the Creator of the Dream. I was taking to God, or what I had a impression of god, a huge amount of white light, made of pure love, light and bliss, it was a massive consciousness with a very powerful energy. I asked this energy/God, "What does this dream mean?" The creator replied to me, but funny enough, instead of through normal words, he did it through my clairsentient ability (psychic hearing) and he told me, "You are like Messi, breaking records all the time." I laughed because I never thought of it, but it was true that I was trying to break a record indeed, and Messi, just broke another record in the soccer match I watched yesterday." 





> Find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means. (Marce)



I was happy that my dream was still stable so I decided to go back to Earth to get my two more personal dares done (Too bad I was realizing that one of them was an anyone dare that I challenged everybody else too and that I was missing to kick Dark Vather's ass as it was one of my dares and being at space, I had a golden chance to do it, oh well.) 

I flew back to Earth and got very quickly back to it. I entered Earth in a kind of an odd way, shoulder first and I heard a massive noise and saw fire all around me. I was like a fireball and I thought, "This is not going to end well! But I laugher."







A few moments later, I was inside a house (what the heck???) There was some dude who was pretty pissed of at me. He wanted me to study and do my homework (I finished school many years ago, lol.) I wanted to get out the house. I did not feel it had good energy. I feel this house was in the middle of nowhere, somewhere around Texas among massive corn wheat fields. I wanted to explore the area. The dude tried his best to prevent me to leave. I saw there was a bar right next to me. The back of this bar was made out of windows and I could see a ton of futuristic buildings (so much for "middle of nowhere") and a huge pool with a lot of people around. There were three stools and three young woman having a drink. These woman appeared to be also pissed at me. I tried another of my personal dares. I rose my hands and started channeling energy, to the intent to make time go faster. 

At first, nothing happened, but then I realized that these ladies looked like they were on their 50s and they kept aging fast. Some shrunk in size and one of them had her hair turn white. I kept pushing energy and set the intent for hundreds of years to happen. I saw through the windows how all of the people on the pool and walking by were also aging. However, they never died, turned into skeletons (or dust, zombies... nothing) they just went as old as you can imagine and even older than that



The building and other inanimate objects did not seem to be affected at all. I was very surprised this worked.





> Force a city and its inhabitants to age in front of you for some hundred years. I'm curious to know what could your mind will come up with when their age exceed the average life span. (Box77)



They all kept aging, getting more wrinkles and looking more like a skull, but they remained alive and they kept doing whatever they were doing prior to do this. I felt it was enough of the aging and released the energy. They progressively went back to their original ages, except for the ladies next to me sitting on the bar, which stopped de-aging at the age of 50s. 

Suddenly, everybody got on their knees and started to adore me like I was a God. I believed this was another of my personal dares (without knowing it was my dare, and the requires of my dare were different.) I kept thanking people for adoring me and they brought me x-mas gifts (lol) I felt happy and I thought I had all my personal dares done, so I decided to wake myself up, as I seemed to still be with a decent quality dream, but I was risking too much if I continued working on more dares and not getting my butt out of my real bed to write all down.

----------


## PercyLucid

And here, my dares  :smiley: 

*Box77:* Control the Statue of Libertity and animate it. Make it walk around New York downtown.
*DeviantThinker:* Find a battlefield and get involved in the war.
*dolphin:* Meet Ruto, the queen Zora and make her give birth to a dolphin.
*Anyone* Summon an Angel and hang around with it.

*Hukif:* Create a new type of videogame console. Describe it (graphics, games, etc.)
*Hyu:* Drive down the freeway and provoke a major accident.
*Jadegreen:* Take Santa's job and deliver presents to the world. Visit at least 4 different countries.
*Anyone:* Create a Tsunami.

*lucidmats:* Look out for an alien (must not be human/humanoid) and have sex with it.
*Marce:* Once lucid, erase the dream until you are in a empty white endless space. You may re-design the dream if you want (not required.)
*Naiya:* Visit the moon and find the training rooms up there (refer to WakingNomad)
*Anyone:* Ride the most insane roller coaster you can imagine.

*Nightfeather:* Visits the deepest parts of this planet's ocean. Report your findings.
*NyxCC:*Visit the center of the Earth. What beings do you find?
*OpheliaBlue:* Challenge Zeus to a battle for his throne.
*Anyone:* Visit a big city at night. Provoke a blackout. What happens?

*SammyTheSnake:* Visit a tibetan monk and ask him to give you insight in something.
*Spellbee2:* Visit Planet X and report your findings.
*StephL:* Matter is no more. Be a ghost and walk through things (without destroying them.)
*Anyone:* Visit Jupiter's great red spot.

*Verre:* Visit the Dwarfs and teach them to forget a new axe.
*Xanous:* Command everything in your dream to do as you please. Share how did it go.
*Zoth:* Look for the Lion King (no need to be cartoonish) and defeat him in a fight. All animals should know all you king.
*Anyone:* Creater a major Earthquake.

_*** OP Archive Thread Updated ***_

----------


## FryingMan

> because there is a long way to go still on this *massive* dream.



DA-YUM.   That's an understatement.   Wow, what a dream.   Totally jelly.

----------


## Nightfeather

It seems that I have a lot of traveling to do! Maybe I should use Percy's trick with the saucer?
 I'm glad that I got lucid again, though I couldn't remember any tasks or dares. But I can feel more coming!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## PercyLucid

> It seems that I have a lot of traveling to do! Maybe I should use Percy's trick with the saucer?
>  I'm glad that I got lucid again, though I couldn't remember any tasks or dares. But I can feel more coming!



Well, having that saucer in there was a lucky moment. If that saucer wasn't there, who knows how this would have turned out, I might have needed to summon it, which means more work hehe (and I could have or could have not summoned it.) Time ago, I failed the same dare, there was a tour bus that could go to space, but one of my cats woke me up hehe.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> *SammyTheSnake:* Visit a tibetan monk and ask him to give you insight in something.



What a stonking dream, and a great dare, too, thanks!

I just need to get lucid, not been too hot just recently...

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Xanous

> And here, my dares 
> *Xanous:* Command everything in your dream to do as you please. Share how did it go.



What do you mean exactly? Like in Fantasia?!!?

BTW I still need to put up some dares. Doh!

Edit: I think I am content just working with all these great ideas! Mostly it's because I'm an unimaginative slug, but partly because I lost my list.

Anyone: Creater a major Earthquake.
Anyone: Visit Jupiter's great red spot.
Anyone: Visit a big city at night. Provoke a blackout. What happens?
Anyone: Ride the most insane roller coaster you can imagine.
Anyone: Create a Tsunami.
Anyone Summon an Angel and hang around with it.

----------


## PercyLucid

> What do you mean exactly? Like in Fantasia?!!?
> 
> BTW I still need to put up some dares. Doh!
> 
> Edit: I think I am content just working with all these great ideas! Mostly it's because I'm an unimaginative slug, but partly because I lost my list.
> 
> Anyone: Creater a major Earthquake.
> Anyone: Visit Jupiter's great red spot.
> Anyone: Visit a big city at night. Provoke a blackout. What happens?
> ...



Yep, pretty much like Fantasia  :smiley: 

And thanks, glad you like them. It is getting hard for me to give more dares. I hope more people completes them and new people come hehehe.

----------


## Box77

Wow!! So long that I'm not around here and I have one more dare!!  :woohoo: 

Well, I failed to find the Necronomicon but at least I know what was in the black book I found in my first attempt to accomplish the fractal dare: 2 Lucids in a row and the search for the Neconomicon

It's great to have this thread when you're not able to remember any TotM!

----------


## cooleymd

Here in Sacramento a mega storm is coming, many inches of mere rain tho
70mph gusts sounds like kite flying weather

Lucid dare to all:    make it rain actual cats and dogs and describe what happens

This storm is huge so no tiny chihuahua,  great danes should be coming down

----------


## PercyLucid

> Here in Sacramento a mega storm is coming, many inches of mere rain tho
> 70mph gusts sounds like kite flying weather
> 
> Lucid dare to all:    make it rain actual cats and dogs and describe what happens
> 
> This storm is huge so no tiny chihuahua,  great danes should be coming down



You gotta get a dare done first before daring! There are some basic anyone dares for you to get started, check out the OP  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

I too fail sometimes...

Tried Box77 dare to visit the graveyward without success... a very very weird and confusing dream:

12.12.2014Stars in the sky blow up like fireworks (chain of false awakening and lucids) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a False Awakening and I was about to write down my dream, when I felt very fuzzy and like everything was wavy. I was moving but I was falling alseep and having a chain of spit-second FAs. Until I had a more abrupt false awakening and I was altered and nervious so I did a reality check because I literally had no idea in what realm I was! 

I could not see, so I got off bed and jumped a couple times, gravity was not acting normal so I turned lucid. I also checked my hands (now vision was clear) and I had six fingers. I was going to exit the house until I faded out and I was back in bed.

I knew I was still dreaming, checked my hands again and remained lucid. I existed the house and took of to fly. The sky was full of stars, but it had stars of many colors, like neon colors. I took a fly to make the dream stable and it went crystal clear. I then saw that the stars started to explote like if they were fireworks, but the colors were much more vivid than real fireworks and there was a like a chain reaction.








I decided to do an easy dare, as I did not find my dream stability to be at its finest, so I decided to:





> Put some flowers on the graves of a cemetery at night. (Box77)



I started to fly looking for a graveyard, but once again, I faded out.

I was back in bed, still knowing I was dreaming, I was starting to get annoyed with the false awakenings. I had a successive chain of 2-3 more false awakenings. Always knowing I was dreaming, they happened fast. 

During one of them, I managed to exit the house again, but I was in a void of nothingness for a few seconds until I faded out. 

One more False Awakening with reality check. I exited the house and started to fly. I saw a huge neon sign in the sky, made out of stars but also with many colors like neon. As I approached at them, they exploted again and made tons of colors. There were some x-mas trees and decorations. I got stuck with a x-mas ribbon (talk about dream coontrol on this one... meh... the whole dream was a mess anyone, probably REM was ending.) After a while, I managed to fly away from it. I felt I was waking up, tried to rub my hands and had another false awakening, where I was still rubbing my hands and I figured I woke up like that, but I did a reality check and I was still asleep. I did not bother anymore in getting out of bed, as the dream quality was awful and extremely unstable. A few seconds later, I woke up for real.

----------


## Schmaven

I'm still looking forward to my next lucid dream to try these:

• Equip yourself with canvass and paints, create a picture and tell us what it looked like! If you can enter it like a portal - even better, but not needed to accomplish it! (StephL)
• By all means, create colors and/or visual effects that are not capable by human naked eye. (PercyLucid)

----------


## Box77

Some lucids ago I was into a very intense orchestrated lucid dream which started when my girlfriend was kidnapped by some evil entities (sort of zombies) that I had to defeat if I wanted to get her back, and I ended singing along a Heavy Metal track like it was a music video, following the plot together with the music until it apparently played to its end when I showed my determination to bring her back. There was a pause and for some reason I didn't remember that moment, I wanted to let the music flow like I was hearing a music album or so. Then the next music track started to play in the background. It sounded like a very soft ballad intro and put the dream into a very sad mood because of I was starting to look for her into a building that was not giving a good perspective in the plot, until the dream faded out with the first song playing in the background... 

Once I woke up I wanted to record some reminders but I was too tired to go for the voice recorder and unfortunately lost the main parts that I liked. If at least I just had remembered that I was completing this dare:

• Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings. (Jenkees)

 ::doh::

----------


## Bharmo

Gave a try to Jenkins dare but the dream ended too soon:

_I quickly remember my goal of summoning Pacific Rim OST and maybe transform into a giant robot and fight a Kaiju.
I imagine the tune and start listening to it, then dramatically raise my arms so that the volume of the music also raises. I'm very happy with the music summoning and proceed to walk forward and try to imagine the stomping of a giant robot as it walks. It seems like it might work, but before I can try to transform, increase my size or look for a "jagger" to get in, I get a FA._
(Full dream here)

BTW, can we borrow the orchestral theme from a movie as I was doing there, or do we have to literally create our own theme?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Some lucids ago I was into a very intense orchestrated lucid dream which started when my girlfriend was kidnapped by some evil entities (sort of zombies) that I had to defeat if I wanted to get her back, and I ended singing along a Heavy Metal track like it was a music video, following the plot together with the music until it apparently played to its end when I showed my determination to bring her back. There was a pause and for some reason I didn't remember that moment, I wanted to let the music flow like I was hearing a music album or so. Then the next music track started to play in the background. It sounded like a very soft ballad intro and put the dream into a very sad mood because of I was starting to look for her into a building that was not giving a good perspective in the plot, until the dream faded out with the first song playing in the background... 
> 
> Once I woke up I wanted to record some reminders but I was too tired to go for the voice recorder and unfortunately lost the main parts that I liked. If at least I just had remembered that I was completing this dare:
> 
> • Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings. (Jenkees)



Awesome job!

Go ahead and give yours dares then! Once you do I will update the OP.

----------


## Box77

Ok... if I may consider this dare completed because of I knew that I had to do it for some reason I wasn't able to directly remember, then I have to think some new stuff...  Volunteers? @dolphin you're on my list  :smiley: 





> BTW, can we borrow the orchestral theme from a movie as I was doing there, or do we have to literally create our own theme?



As long as the music fits the actions inside the plot like in a movie or some themed music videos, I think it's ok. At the end it uses to take its own path and you can get a new hit there!  :;-):

----------


## Jenkees

> Gave a try to Jenkins dare but the dream ended too soon:
> 
> _I quickly remember my goal of summoning Pacific Rim OST and maybe transform into a giant robot and fight a Kaiju.
> I imagine the tune and start listening to it, then dramatically raise my arms so that the volume of the music also raises. I'm very happy with the music summoning and proceed to walk forward and try to imagine the stomping of a giant robot as it walks. It seems like it might work, but before I can try to transform, increase my size or look for a "jagger" to get in, I get a FA._
> (Full dream here)
> 
> BTW, can we borrow the orchestral theme from a movie as I was doing there, or do we have to literally create our own theme?



Wow, that soundtrack is intense! You must have felt really powerful summoning that. 
No problem if the music is not your own original creation. I guess the key criteria is that the music is integrated into your dream in some way, reacting to what you are doing or what is happening around you. I'd say you achieved this with the dramatic arm raise. It would have been great to see what the music would have done if you transformed into a robot and fought a Kaiju. That music would have certainly got you pumped up for an epic battle! Bummer that you had a FA. That always happens to me when something dramatic or overwhelming is happening.

----------


## Jenkees

> I recalled [/COLOR]"Walk backwards until you bump into something/someone. Turn around to see what it is. (Jenkees)" [COLOR="#DC143C"]so I turned around and start walking backwards, assuming I would stumble against the bushes. It took (what it felt) a while to even hit something. As I did several steps back, way more than the distance from where I was at first place and the bushes. I was tempted to look back to see what was going on, but I figured I could fail the task, so I just kept walking backwards for a while until I hit a ton of leaves. The bushes were different now, as it was like branches with autumm brownish leaves. I felt satisfied as accomplishing this task.



I only just saw this! Nice work. That's cool that it wasn't exactly what you were expecting.

----------


## Bharmo

> Wow, that soundtrack is intense! You must have felt really powerful summoning that. 
> No problem if the music is not your own original creation. I guess the key criteria is that the music is integrated into your dream in some way, reacting to what you are doing or what is happening around you. I'd say you achieved this with the dramatic arm raise. It would have been great to see what the music would have done if you transformed into a robot and fought a Kaiju. That music would have certainly got you pumped up for an epic battle! Bummer that you had a FA. That always happens to me when something dramatic or overwhelming is happening.



Thanks Jenkees! I would like to give it another try anyways, that dream could get really epic, specially with that soundtrack! BTW, just realized that my phone's autocorrection misspelled your name, sorry!  ::hrm::

----------


## dolphin

I accept your dare, Percy!

I almost completed you other dare last night. I made it to space and to another planet made of a clear liquid. Lots of robotic looking worms on the liquid. I didn't get much time to explore though so I want to try it again, including the newer dare as well.

----------


## PercyLucid

That sounds awesome. I will read it later if you posted it in your DJ  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I posted the full dream. Is it valid?

Worms World! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

> I posted the full dream. Is it valid?
> 
> Worms World! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Absolutely, I love it!

Pretty interesting that you found those robotic looking worms, I love the randomness from dreams  :smiley:  And the dare is well done! It takes some skill to get to fly to space AND find a specific planet as I dared you to.

Awesome job, Dolphin  ::D:  Post your dares away!

I will update OP later  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Thanks Percy! Here's my dares.

*Fryingman*-Go to a restaurant, demand a deviled egg and eat it.
*Spellbee2*-Transform into a wolf and howl at the moon.
*PercyLucid*-Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout.
*anyone*-Use any map of the world (can be electronic) to teleport to a desired place.

----------


## Sensei

> Thanks Percy! Here's my dares.
> 
> *Fryingman*-Go to a restaurant, demand a deviled egg and eat it.
> *Spellbee2*-Transform into a wolf and howl at the moon.
> *PercyLucid*-Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout.
> *anyone*-Use any map of the world (can be electronic) to teleport to a desired place.



I love maps in the world. I pull up menus all the time. I will prolly do that accidentally in the next couple LDs.

----------


## spellbee2

> *Spellbee2*-Transform into a wolf and howl at the moon.



Have you been reading my list of dream intentions? Seriously, I've been wanting to do a wolf transformation for a while now. So, I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE!

I am kind of getting backlogged on dares though. It doesn't help that I've had like a month long lucid dry spell, although I finally broke it a few nights ago. I'll take this dare, but then I think I should stop taking them for a while, at least until I knock out one of the ones I already have.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Thanks Percy! Here's my dares.
> 
> *Fryingman*-Go to a restaurant, demand a deviled egg and eat it.
> *Spellbee2*-Transform into a wolf and howl at the moon.
> *PercyLucid*-Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout.
> *anyone*-Use any map of the world (can be electronic) to teleport to a desired place.



I accept your dare  :smiley:  It is a very cool dare, lets see if I do not get distracted by the stars... As long as I make a blackout, is it okay if (by accident) a building or two breaks? lol... tends to happen!





> I love maps in the world. I pull up menus all the time. I will prolly do that accidentally in the next couple LDs.



I have pretended to actually being able to do this in waking life (well, I am not mental, I just pretended it could be awesome it worked... did it since I was a small kid and still today I imagine it haha. So I am so doing this one too.)





> Have you been reading my list of dream intentions? Seriously, I've been wanting to do a wolf transformation for a while now. So, I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE!
> 
> I am kind of getting backlogged on dares though. It doesn't help that I've had like a month long lucid dry spell, although I finally broke it a few nights ago. I'll take this dare, but then I think I should stop taking them for a while, at least until I knock out one of the ones I already have.



Noted  :smiley: 

_*** OP Dare Archive Updated ***_

----------


## FryingMan

> *Fryingman*-Go to a restaurant, demand a deviled egg and eat it.



Haha!  Will do!   And the restaurant doesn't even have to be controlled by enemy gangsters, very nice of you!   I haven't done enough lucid eating, so this is great.

----------


## dolphin

I completed Percy's dare. It was easy and fun! Summoning is my strength.

Ruto - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome dream hehe, very cool outcome!! 

Feel free to dare away and I will update the OP  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Thanks Percy. Here's my dares!

*Box77*-Travel to a castle and save a princess who's trapped there. Take her to a forest and give her a kiss.
*anotherdreamer*-Summon ~Dreamer~ and ask her to give you a dare. Fulfill whatever she requests.
*PercyLucid*-Travel to Disneyland and ride It's a small world. Describe at least 4 countries you saw represented.
*anyone*-Have a dc give you a massage.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Thanks Percy. Here's my dares!
> 
> *Box77*-Travel to a castle and save a princess who's trapped there. Take her to a forest and give her a kiss.
> *anotherdreamer*-Summon ~Dreamer~ and ask her to give you a dare. Fulfill whatever she requests.
> *PercyLucid*-Travel to Disneyland and ride It's a small world. Describe at least 4 countries you saw represented.
> *anyone*-Have a dc give you a massage.



Very well thought dares, giving easy "anyone" dares is awesome to bring more people in. 

I, of course, accept it. Believe it or not, never been to Disneyland, so going to DreamDisneyLand will do it  ::D:  Anotherdreamer dare is super original hehe, I hope he completes it  ::D: 

_*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***_

----------


## spellbee2

I had an attempt at the wolf transformation today, but all I managed to accomplish was get naked and grow a patch of hair on my arm...

----------


## imazu

Did the trust fall dare by ~Dreamer~!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/blob...sy-shop-63052/


*Spoiler* for _Trust Fall!!_: 



I do a nose RC, already knowing it's going to work. Of course I can breath right through my plugged nose and I get out of bed. I go out into the hallway and Curtis is lying on a very narrow yet tall air mattress in the hallway. The hall light is on. He leans up on his elbow like I just woke him and starts mumbling gibberish. He sometimes does this in waking life, too... lol. I look at my hand and call out, "Stabilize lucidity!" It works wonders. I've been training myself to do that after every reality check in waking life, glad to see it transferred to the dream well! Curtis has been mumbling this whole time. I go up to him and pat him on the side, telling him in a pleasant voice that I have to go now, I have things to do. He starts to lay back down, closing his eyes and ceasing his mumbling.

About two steps away, I realize what it is I was wanting to do. The trust fall dare! I feel my eyes bug out in shock/realization. I turn around and say to Curtis, "Actually, I need you to do something for me first." I stand near the foot of his little bed and he looks at me again. I beckon him with my finger and say, "Get up, come over here." He slowly gets up, mumbling a little more. The words "okay" and "that's fine" are in there somewhere. He comes towards me a little and stops, looking tired yet in a good mood. His eyes are squinted from sleepiness and his shoulders are hunched. I step towards him, saying, "Okay, stay right there." And I abruptly turn around and fall back into his arms. I barely fall back at all before he catches me and actively puts me back on my feet! I literally say, "Ok then!" out loud lol. 




*I dare:*

*PercyLucid* - Find/conjure a goldfish and swallow it whole!
*Marce* - Dig a tunnel to the center of the earth and swim in the lava!
*AnotherDreamer* - Find, tame and ride any large carnivorous dinosaur!
*Anyone* - Find a mirror and use your hand(s) to rearrange your facial features!

----------


## spellbee2

I tried my trusty method of taking naps for lucids, and sure enough, I had a short lucid that was long enough to get my wolf dare done.


*Spoiler* for _Transform into a wolf and howl at the moon_: 




*Spoiler* for _First (bad) attempt_: 



I WILDed in and knew I was dreaming instantly. I was walking down some stairs into this basement. There wasn't much space to move, as there were cabinets and shelves in the way. I turned around to notice that the entrance to the room was gone. I tried to find a potion for the transformation, but I didn't see one. On top of that, nothing would stay the same if I wasn't looking at it. I tried to spawn the potion on this shelf, but each time I turned back to it, the shelves were in a different arrangement, and there wasn't a potion on it. I gave up on that plan, and instead tried to see if I could just will myself to transform. I took a look at my hand and watched it kind of mutate, but then the scene changed.



I was now going up this staircase, possibly in the same building judging by the decor. I was being chased by two thugs, but I decided to turn around and fight. I punched the first one, and he tumbled down the stairs. The second one (who was actually one of my friends IRL) followed short behind. I shoved him at the top of the stairs, but grabbed his tie before he fell. Holding him over the stairs, I reached into his pocket and pulled out a blue pill. I then let go and watched him tumble down the long staircase. _This will do the trick_, I thought. I took the pill and looked at my hands. Instantly they changed to black paws, and I felt myself get much shorter and on all fours. I found an open window and jumped onto the windowsill. It was daytime outside, but I kind of willed it to be night by changing the sun into the moon. I took in a deep breath, and let out three long howls. They weren't very strong (for fear that I would be howling IRL), but they were howls none the less. After the third howl, the dream quickly disintegrated, and I woke up.




Here are my dares.
*Mismagius* - Solve a crime with the Prince and Bee detective agency.
*AURON* - Perform an Assassin's Creed "Leap of Faith" into a pile of hay.
*Oreo* - Become a ghost and possess a DC's body.
*Anyone* - Inhale some helium or any lighter-than-air gas and float into the sky. 

And now that I got my mojo back, I think I'm ready to take more dares.  :woohoo:

----------


## AURON

Been a while since I've done any challenge or task...I'll give it a shot.

----------


## dolphin

Great job Spellbee!

----------


## Mismagius

Nice!  This should help restore my lucidity, can't wait to see what kind of crime/mystery my subconscious comes up with!  ::mrgreen:: 

Love the other dares as well.  Assassin's creed is a great game for lucid and non-lucid dreams.

----------


## FryingMan

I haven't forgotten mine, I'm just really behind on the lucids.   Still working on Percy's Element Elemental City Destruction, Dolphin's Deviled Egg and the 3 Hot Vampires.   Getting in a late TOTM is still slightly the priority right now.

----------


## Box77

> Thanks Percy. Here's my dares!
> 
> *Box77*-Travel to a castle and save a princess who's trapped there. Take her to a forest and give her a kiss.
> *anotherdreamer*-Summon ~Dreamer~ and ask her to give you a dare. Fulfill whatever she requests.
> *PercyLucid*-Travel to Disneyland and ride It's a small world. Describe at least 4 countries you saw represented.
> *anyone*-Have a dc give you a massage.



 :boogie:  I got one more dare!!!! I like that one, specially because of I know it won't end with the kiss  ::D: 

Sorry for the late, I was lacking time this month to spend on the subject, but as far as last night I failed RC'ing in a dream mixture of my former job with the new one, it's better to stay on tuned. My dares:

*dolphin:* Witness a conversation between your past self and your future self.
*OneUp:* Visit one of your parallel dream worlds and bring back a forgotten memory from there.
*anderj101:* Surf on a rainbow.
*anyone:* Drink a whole bottle of Vodka.

----------


## dolphin

Thanks Box77! Should be interesting...

----------


## Box77

I'm just considering that summoning is your strength as you said  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job folks. I am flying home soon, so tomorrow I will update the OP  :smiley:

----------


## anderj101

> *anderj101:* Surf on a rainbow.



I don't think I've encountered a rainbow in a dream yet, so this could be interesting. Stuck in a bit of a dry spell, but I shall see what I can do.  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

The good thing is you don't have the limitation of time, it counts whenever you do it. By the way, incubation is on the run already, last night I had a couple of non-lucids kissing hot babes  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> The good thing is you don't have the limitation of time, it counts whenever you do it. By the way, incubation is on the run already, last night I had a couple of non-lucids kissing hot babes



Oh BTW Box, on public transport yesterday I happened upon a trio of very cute girls, so I imagined they had fangs, and …

----------


## Box77

::lol::  Let me guess:

----------


## PercyLucid

Great into bringing new people here, so this thread gets bigger and bigger!!

_(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_

----------


## Zeater

I would challenge anyone willing...to jump into a black hole in a dream. Would be interesting to see the results. Do you wake up? Do you enter a wormhole?

----------


## PercyLucid

> I would challenge anyone willing...to jump into a black hole in a dream. Would be interesting to see the results. Do you wake up? Do you enter a wormhole?



Complete one of the "Anyone" tasks (from basic to complicated levels) and you can challenge away!

----------


## Nightfeather

I got lucid and failed the wormhole-task. My plan was to find a hole and squeeze through. I found a really small one (~1mm) and went at it eye-first. Nothing happened. I shoved till my head started hurting and I woke up.
I should go for something bigger next time. Watching DS9 might be helpful.

----------


## JadeGreen

*Sensei's* Jack Skellington Dare Completed (to the best of my ability.)

My SubC's Interpretation of Jack is hilarious.





> At some point I found myself on a city street. I remember all of these people (male and female) parading down the street in silver morph suits. I saw a club and thought that manifesting a sex dream would be fun.
> 
> "No, I will do that the next time."
> 
> I thought about my lucid dares. The easier one; meet Jack Skellington. I decided that I would carry out this goal.
> 
> "I am going to meet Jack Skellington right now!"
> 
> I got teleported to the side of a mountain. It was nighttime, but there was a huge full moon providing enough illumination for me to see. I am on a winding dirt road that heads up the mountain. It is a warm summer night. I can make out other mountains and the sea nearby.
> ...



Goodie Goodie, now I dare:

*Sensei* Drink a large espresso in a dream. Report taste and results.
*DawnEye11* Manifest Manei and challenge her to a duel.

----------


## DawnEye11

I can't believe you dared me to challenge Manei to a duel. Haha I hope she will go easy on me.^w^"

----------


## dolphin

I almost completed Box77's dare last night. I couldn't get my past self and future self to talk to each other, though. My future self was intent on showing the 3 of us (I accidently summoned my inner self as well) a comic book. I should have it done soon, though!

In the meantime, does anybody want to be dared?

----------


## JadeGreen

To be fair, originally, I was going to dare you to kiss Dawn.  ::evil::

----------


## DawnEye11

Lol I would have liked that dare. Its easier to do.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## JadeGreen

If you want to trade it out, I'll let you.  ::D:

----------


## lucidmats

Hey Percy! Sorry I still didnt manage to get your dare done  :Sad:  a lot of stressful things going on, and I don't think I've had a LD for 3 weeks now, damnit. Anyways Im starting to work on my recall again (since last night  ::rolllaugh:: ) and voilà, a threesome just before I woke up  :tongue2:  non lucid unfortunately.
Hope I can get your dare done soon and get back to the best hobby ever  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## PercyLucid

No worries  :smiley:  I am going through a bit of a dry spell myself too, due being focused in other stuff (my amount of readings tripled within a couple weeks, super busy here!) 

I will update the OP later  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

> If you want to trade it out, I'll let you.



No.Its okay. I want to challenge myself.^w^ Maybe if I draw Manei it will help me dream about her.

----------


## JadeGreen

Send me the drawing if you can. I wanna see! I like your art style.  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, time to focus more on this, gotta work my dares  ::D: 

_(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_

----------


## Sivason

I did one.

Fall from great height: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...3587/#comments

----------


## PercyLucid

Feel free to dare away then  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Ok,

Dare: I dare anyone to summon 3 objects. One must be blue, one yellow, and the other red.



notes:
Basic summoning (finding the object) counts, but bonus points for summoning to your hand.

Try to really see the colors in a vivid life like way.

----------


## PercyLucid

Excellent. Wanna any any personal dares (you are entitled to dare up to three people) If not, I will just update the OP with your anyone dare.

----------


## Nfri

> Summon Nfri and describe how he looks (Nfri)
> 
> nfri pink.jpg



close enough.jpg

 :Big laugh:  :laugh:  ::rolllaugh::  ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahahahaha

----------


## PercyLucid

Did one anyone dare:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...contest-63743/

Will update later, dare, etc.

----------


## PercyLucid

Here are the Dares  :smiley: 

*Individual*
Summon a random animal. What animal shows up? Ask it a question.

*bemistaken*
Find a big box and open it. What do you find?

*KonchogTashi*
Ask to a DC, "What do I have to do next?" Do as told and report it.

*Anyone*
Summon a computer with Windows 2020. How does it look like 

_(OP Dare Archive Updated)_

----------


## Individual

Thanks for the dare Percy  ::D:  I am definitely going to try to have a lucid tonight, let's see what animal pops up.

----------


## Sensei

I completed a task
My dares! 
*Percy* Play me in Yugioh! Make sure that it is a shadow game, and whoever wins gets the other person's lucidity for a week. Report differences in lucidity for the next week. 
*SinisterDezz* Have Jason catch you and try to count backwards from 1000 by sevens.  :tongue2:  Go through as much torture as you can and then finally... finish him off. 
*Dolphin* Transform into something that is not a dolphin
*anyone* Meet me in a dream!

----------


## Sivason

Ok, here are my dares. I hope they will offer some worth while training.

Sensei- You are doing very well, so here is a true challenge- cause your visual field to slowly rotate 180 degrees, (do this by floating in air and causing your body to rotate to a fully upside down position while changing the visuals to be upside down)

Percy- Look in a mirror and morph into someone else by changing the image you see in the mirror, (after changing the image your dream body should have taken that form)

Dolphin- Look at the surface of the ocean (with rain falling on it), from 20 feet below the surface.

----------


## Nfri

> Nfri:
>  Have a long, awesome, vivid LD (20 minutes +) without any supplements in your system. (FryingMan)



Completed!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63819/

Dares:
*KonchogTashi* : Sit down, relax and meditate
*sprada* : Fly to the clouds
*PercyLucid* : Summon very enormous massive building like a castle above the clouds or something like that
*Anyone* : Enlarge your body size like Alice by any means!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed 7 dares last night:
• Build a couch fort with me. Once we are safely inside, blow it apart with a Super Advanced Fart. _(CanisLucidus)_
• Anyone: Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed. _(Xanous)_
• Anyone: Use telekinesis. _(PercyLucid)_
• Grow a pair of proper wings - with feathers, or membranes like a bat or a dragon, or like an insect if you like - and fly about with them! Bonus if you soar high in the sky and look at the clouds from above! _(StephL)_
• Anyone: Get naked in front of a DC. _(Dreamer)_
• Visit an old school hospital and ask the head-doctor to give you a complete checkup. _(PercyLucid)_
• You must complete a minimum of three dares (personal, anyone or a mix of both) in a single lucid. _(PercyLucid)_

^ Percy and StephL can tell me if they'd like me to redo theirs, since I didn't do them exactly as written.

The DJ entry is here: *All the Time in the World*

I'll think of some dares to assign and post again soon.

I can update the OP tomorrow if you don't get to it first, Percy. Bed time for me now though!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## FryingMan

7 dares in one night!   ::holyshit:: 

Hah I feel lucky to have had the chance just to chug a bottle of wine 2 weeks ago.  Lucids, wherefore art thou?

----------


## PercyLucid

> I completed a task
> My dares! 
> *Percy* Play me in Yugioh! Make sure that it is a shadow game, and whoever wins gets the other person's lucidity for a week. Report differences in lucidity for the next week. 
> *SinisterDezz* Have Jason catch you and try to count backwards from 1000 by sevens.  Go through as much torture as you can and then finally... finish him off. 
> *Dolphin* Transform into something that is not a dolphin
> *anyone* Meet me in a dream!



Awesome hahaha. I thought you were going to be more evil (and make me lose playing with the Seal of Orichalcos lol. 

Good to know your anyone dare haha, that is a x2 dares out of the bat  ::D:  (I gotta meet you to play a shadow game, right?  ::D: ) (Actually x3, look below)

Dare accepted of course!





> Ok, here are my dares. I hope they will offer some worth while training.
> 
> Sensei- You are doing very well, so here is a true challenge- cause your visual field to slowly rotate 180 degrees, (do this by floating in air and causing your body to rotate to a fully upside down position while changing the visuals to be upside down)
> 
> Percy- Look in a mirror and morph into someone else by changing the image you see in the mirror, (after changing the image your dream body should have taken that form)
> 
> Dolphin- Look at the surface of the ocean (with rain falling on it), from 20 feet below the surface.



Mirrors are interesting  :smiley:  Dare accepted! 





> Completed!
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63819/
> 
> Dares:
> *KonchogTashi* : Sit down, relax and meditate
> *sprada* : Fly to the clouds
> *PercyLucid* : Summon very enormous massive building like a castle above the clouds or something like that
> *Anyone* : Enlarge your body size like Alice by any means!



This makes me think...  I can use this dare to my advantage and summon this for Sensei's dare:

 (It flies for those who you do not know :p. Well, it has a floating ring or something, if I recall from the anime.)

Mwuahahaha... Time to incubate hard  ::D:  Dare accepted!!!





> I completed 7 dares last night:
> • Build a couch fort with me. Once we are safely inside, blow it apart with a Super Advanced Fart. _(CanisLucidus)_
> • Anyone: Let yourself fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed. _(Xanous)_
> • Anyone: Use telekinesis. _(PercyLucid)_
> • Grow a pair of proper wings - with feathers, or membranes like a bat or a dragon, or like an insect if you like - and fly about with them! Bonus if you soar high in the sky and look at the clouds from above! _(StephL)_
> • Anyone: Get naked in front of a DC. _(Dreamer)_
> • Visit an old school hospital and ask the head-doctor to give you a complete checkup. _(PercyLucid)_
> • You must complete a minimum of three dares (personal, anyone or a mix of both) in a single lucid. _(PercyLucid)_
> 
> ...



Of course it is accepted, awesome job!!! Between you and Sensei and Nfri I gotta bust my butt harder. Dreamer almost beat my mark of 9 tasks in one dream, dang!!!!

Awesome job!!





> 7 dares in one night!  
> 
> Hah I feel lucky to have had the chance just to chug a bottle of wine 2 weeks ago.  Lucids, wherefore art thou?



I know right? It is insane. Dreamer rocks!!! I gotta beat my own 9 dare mark to 12... time to hit a new goal damn it!!!!  ::D: 

_(OP Dare Archive Updated)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Another dare knocked down:

*Summon Sensei in a dream*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...-blasts-63835/

I will post the dares tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> *Sensei's* Jack Skellington Dare Completed (to the best of my ability.)
> 
> My SubC's Interpretation of Jack is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie Goodie, now I dare:
> 
> *Sensei* Drink a large espresso in a dream. Report taste and results.
> *DawnEye11* Manifest Manei and challenge her to a duel.




Awesome dream! I love that idea of Jack. Lol. 
Forgot to respond to this! I shall do this some time. I am always eating or drinking something. Shall make it that soon and get wired in the dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Just thought, I'd poke my nose in and go on a semi-coherent ramble... ::D: 

For some reason I have had a little string of lucid episodes over the last nights, out of the blue and woven within normal dreams. Last night I was able to hold on to one for a while and came to think of Hukif's galaxy collision dare. I imagined it to be a brilliant plan within the dream, but it didn't work.
It was night and there was a cliff hanging over bottom-less blackness. I jumped out, sunk a bit but managed to get a feeling of hovering. From there I should have ventured _out_ in search for my observation-objectives. That part of evading space-flight wasn't bad I guess, I might repeat.

But stupidly thinking in 2D, I proceeded to turn around in midair to "lay" on my back and watch galaxies collide "in the heavens". 
While I sort of was in _space_ before already, concentrating on the bodily sensation of turning around propelled me into the _void_, difference maybe being a lack of possible "outer" reference of some kind, what followed was that the optical black with little subliminal features turned into grey fog.

It might have been imagined gravity to hover "against" which distinguished the states in such a way that the one seemed a viable dream and the other a phase-change from which I woke up, contrary to the other little lucids. If so - the void might actually be more realistically simulating hovering in weightlessness.
I can't imagine how that might feel, well - only a bit. Anybody dreamt total weightlessness? Friend of mine won with West In Space when ciggy promotion was still allowed and won a parabolic flight with weightlessness at peak, she threw up like most but it was supposedly great. Can't really dream it I suppose without experience - up and down will still be there.
Maybe I should sort my thoughts and post a thread about void versus empty/outer space and the fundamental differences in dream gravity and phase space - the latter because it sorta sounds cool.
I warn you - I just might!  :Cheeky: 



*Fat Edit: OMG* ~ Dreamer ~ I'm at it reading - what a coincidence, I wasn't on here for weeks**!!*





> That reminded me of StephL's lucid dare to grow a pair of wings. I decided to take over the flying, and Dreamy stopped his leg flapping.
> I looked down and saw there was a large, distinct shadow of our piggyback figure on the ground below us. I focused on growing feathered angel wings, and I saw them appear in my shadow. I didn't feel them breaking out of my back, but I felt the extra weight they added. I started flapping them and it felt very strange, like my shoulder blades were moving involuntarily. I mostly just looked at them in the shadow, but I caught a glimpse of them as I flapped, and saw they were bright white and feathery. Each time I flapped, we were propelled powerfully forward through the sky.



Huge Congratulation - of course it counts!!
Oh I so want this as well, thank you for doing it - and all the rest! Still flabberghasted how I came on just in time to catch this.
To add on the coincidences - I watched David Attenborough's latest three part docu Conquest of the Skies about the evolution of flight on earth, and part three _just yesterday_! And by that occasion thought about just this, and which sort of mechanics best to model one's dream wings on just then! Maybe hummingbirds, but it is very, very energetic what they do.
Going to stop editing now, but I'll be back with more time!

*Flying Spaghetti Monster
**yesterday already for a couple of seconds to be precise

----------


## StephL

Beyond my edit-limit hence double-post, but I've got something else on my heart to say not only in Dreamer's DJ but over here as well:





> That reminded me of StephL's lucid dare to grow a pair of wings. I decided to take over the flying, and Dreamy stopped his leg flapping.
> I looked down and saw there was a large, distinct shadow of our piggyback figure on the ground below us. I focused on growing feathered angel wings, and *I saw them appear in my shadow*. I didn't feel them breaking out of my back, but I felt the extra weight they added. I started flapping them and it felt very strange, like my shoulder blades were moving involuntarily. I mostly just looked at them in the shadow, but I caught a glimpse of them as I flapped, and saw they were bright white and feathery. Each time I flapped, we were propelled powerfully forward through the sky.



I just talked with my husband on the phone, and when I told him how you did it, I thought, I'd come back and applaud on this creative genius-strike in another comment.
You were wondering, if you should have grown them rather than acquired them?
I may have said so, but the thought behind it was - how can it be achieved to fly with wings?

Seeing them work in your shadow, transforming by incorporating this "reflection" - I feel this is a powerful mental bridge, feeling things grow out of oneself is beyond easy access for mental simulation, alien, and associated with pain and damage if pondered too realistically.

My aim was not to make it hard, but to hear about just such possible leaps of the imagination. Thank you so much for this elegant solution. It could work for others and other transformative activities as well, going by a moving shadow first, I'm sure of it!


Must be an incredible feeling of physical power and beauty, I'll certainly experiment... ::dreaming::

----------


## spellbee2

Finished another dare, this time the cat transformation.


*Spoiler* for _Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent_: 



I was at this bowling alley type place with my friend James. He apparently also knew that I was dreaming, so I told him that my next task to complete was one of my lucid dares – transform into a cat and kill a mouse. He asked how hard it was, but instead of telling him, I showed him. I quickly squatted down on all fours, and I was a black cat! My form didn’t feel very stable however, and within 5 seconds, I was back to human, just sitting on the ground like a cat. He laughed at me, but I was determined to get this thing right. I tried one more time, and this time I was able to hold my form much better. “Alright, find me a mouse.” James went behind the main counter, and within a few seconds, I saw him shoo a mouse towards my direction. It came straight to me, so I bent down quickly and grabbed it with my mouth. Its fur felt very soft on my lips, but for the most part it didn’t seem as gross as it probably was. Happy that I completed the dare, I spit out the mouse and changed back.




DJ Entry

I swear Percy, I'm not avoiding your dares. They're just a little more difficult given my current sleeping/dreaming habits. But good news, you're next on the list now!

My dares will be coming soon, some time when it's not 1 am and I don't have to be up early the next day.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Finished another dare, this time the cat transformation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Transform into a cat and in that form kill a rodent_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at this bowling alley type place with my friend James. He apparently also knew that I was dreaming, so I told him that my next task to complete was one of my lucid dares – transform into a cat and kill a mouse. He asked how hard it was, but instead of telling him, I showed him. I quickly squatted down on all fours, and I was a black cat! My form didn’t feel very stable however, and within 5 seconds, I was back to human, just sitting on the ground like a cat. He laughed at me, but I was determined to get this thing right. I tried one more time, and this time I was able to hold my form much better. “Alright, find me a mouse.” James went behind the main counter, and within a few seconds, I saw him shoo a mouse towards my direction. It came straight to me, so I bent down quickly and grabbed it with my mouth. Its fur felt very soft on my lips, but for the most part it didn’t seem as gross as it probably was. Happy that I completed the dare, I spit out the mouse and changed back.
> 
> ...



Hahaha awesome  :smiley:  I am sure you can do them! Congrats on your last dream, it was awesome. Feel free to dare and when you do, I will update the OP.

----------


## PercyLucid

Some more dares completed  :smiley: 

• Darth Vader is hiding in a spaceship with evil plans. Find and defeat him to save humanity. (dolphin)
• Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout. (Dolphin)
• Find/conjure a goldfish and swallow it whole! (blobularwindmil)

Also, visited Sensei again hehe.


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...owntown-63974/

These three plus Sense's anyone dare the other day I completed 4 dares. I can dare 12 people... any volunteers?

Also, spellbee2 you are entitle to dare 3 people  :smiley: 

_(OP Dare Archive Updated)_

----------


## imazu

Ooh yay, you did my dare! Can't wait to read of it  :smiley: 





> I completed 4 dares. I can dare 12 people... any volunteers?



Pick me, pick me!!  ::laughhard::

----------


## Ctharlhie

> These three plus Sense's anyone dare the other day I completed 4 dares. I can dare 12 people... any volunteers?



Dare me  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

Sure, throw one at me and I will see what I can do.

----------


## Box77

> These three plus Sense's anyone dare the other day I completed 4 dares. I can dare 12 people... any volunteers?
> 
> Also, spellbee2 you are entitle to dare 3 people 
> 
> _(OP Dare Archive Updated)_



Lately I was a little bit out of the subject, I could take a couple of extra dares if you don't mind, now that I'm looking forward to get back into the pit  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Just posted my DJ from a few nights ago: *The Crocodogs of Crystal Cave*

I completed 2 more dares:
• Extend your hand in front of you and pick up with your fingers some distant objects of the dreamscape as if they were miniatures. Try to do the same with a DC. _(Box77)_
• Enter the enchanted forest and beat whatever mystical creatures are protecting it. Then find me waiting at the Crystal cave at the bottom of the forest. Let's explore the cave! _(PercyLucid)_

I still need to dare people from last time, so I'll report back when I think of 36 dares.  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

I will dare you three tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed another Anyone Dare!  :smiley: 
"Create your own orchestral theme music, that follows you wherever you go, reacting to your actions and feelings." _(Jenkees)_





> I felt like being ridiculous, so I started doing crazy movements with my body. I remembered Jenkees' *lucid dare*, and started humming a few notes of a song. I imagined that the song would continue playing once I stopped humming, so I did, and the song started playing out loud from the sky. In the dream, I thought the song was the Looney Tunes theme song, but I think it was actually Benny Hill's 'Yakety Sax'. I kept being ridiculous and a new song started. I think this time it was 'The Chicken Dance'. One final song played, which was a song I didn't recognise from waking life. It sounded like a piano soundtrack to a silent slapstick movie.
> I came across a full length mirror and looked at myself. I realised my limbs were floating separate to my body, like Rayman:
> I started doing a silly dance in the mirror, and watched as my limbs floated out from my body with each movement. I was really enjoying myself!



*Full DJ entry*

Any more requests for people wanting dares?

----------


## PercyLucid

I completed another dare too:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...ng-duel-64121/

Play me in Yugioh! Make sure that it is a shadow game, and whoever wins gets the other person's lucidity for a week. Report differences in lucidity for the next week. Sensei

I will update everything later and dare the three of you, between Dreamer and I have a ton of dares to give hahaha... I'll update later if dreamer doesn't.

----------


## imazu

> Any more requests for people wanting dares?



Me please! Multiple dares welcome~  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Weell - I guess, I could do with another dare as well, if you like!

----------


## Zeater

How about trying to walk on water, like Jesus Christ?

----------


## dolphin

I accept your dares Sivason and Sensei! I didn't forget about yours Box77! I'll try to get them done.

----------


## StephL

I am completely overwhelmed by my galaxy dare of Hukif's - thank you so much for doing this to me!
Still can't believe it almost - and I guess it was my first actual WILD as well. Funnily I took my bed and blanket with me into the dream... ::D: 
This was the most amazing trip I ever had in a lucid. 


*Spoiler* for _First ever WILD - Hukif's Galaxy Collision Dare - Oh My - What a Ride!!_: 





Maybe this was a WILD, maybe not. I believe it was, but it was soo easy!

Afternoon nap and watching HHs and suddenly I still lie on my bed with nose dug in blanket but in space!
It "stands" there in  the midst of nothing, like a cosy theatre balcony for galactical audiences - and before my eyes stars are roiling and surging every which way, uncountably many, so dense from time to time as if they were spray, foam on the waters of vacuum. 

A black hole comes rolling through, swirling and drawing in my space and sweeping up my stars, but it passes the bed by and disappears to the left side of infinity.

Checking data for Sageous' memory thread, all accessible, without effort. I know I am in the bed, I am in for real, where it actually stands and when, that I took it for a ride into my lucid dream, blanket and all. 
Then I imagine two galaxies like on the pictures I have, but my dream has other ideas for a while.

Instead windows open in space to other space, star-density reducing to a realistical view. And then another window and another and another, and I fly my bed through them all, clutching my blanket. 

And so I enter a space with distant round disks rotating slowly and sparkling with colour and I "brake" my bed.
A huge tornado of space clouds appears to my left, spiralling around a centre of black with alarming speed. Looking very much like this:



Ah I think, this is the action I'm here for! Now where is the other one?
I get drawn closer and closer and lose my bed and start to race around the centre myself until I feel dizzy with dream-vertigo! Like an unbidden joke it comes to my mind, that one shouldn't throw up in space, if at all avoidable, even without a spacesuit, but it does not come to that.

Again I draw on the pictures I have, like this one:



My galaxy is all black and white, and it seems to understand me wrongly. I want another galaxy, so what it does is parting into two - it sprouts something like a feeler made of stars and births another galaxy, like running the above with the arrow of time pointing in the wrong direction.
I think, this is no good, beautiful but wrong way round. I leave it happening, but once the baby galaxy dislodges itself - I draw it back in, meanwhile I am the swirl myself, I lose my human body and become star-cloud, sprouting out another feeler, this time I actually feel the draw of gravity I have and thus catch my baby back into the fold. With a plop.

Then I get drawn out of being the plane and see my galaxy from above and fading out and I wake up.
The only thing, which could have possibly topped this amazing trip would have been colour in collision.

*WOW!!*

 :Bliss: 


Will think about giving out dares later on.

----------


## spellbee2

> How about trying to walk on water, like Jesus Christ?



You have to complete a dare before you can dare others. You can complete any of the "Anyone" dares. Or, since I still owe a couple dares...

*Zeater* - Walk on water, like Jesus Christ.
*PercyLucid* - Clone yourself, and then fight your clone.
*OneUp* - Eat a 1-UP Mushroom from Super Mario Bros. Describe the effects.

*Anyone* - Get in an Iron Man suit and have fun with flying/shooting lasers/etc.

----------


## PercyLucid

Pretty cool  ::D:  

I accept the dare!! I will be updating shortly the OP and giving dares  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

:Bliss:  I RC'ed!!! I RC'ed at the supermarket!!! Since a very long time I wondered once again!!!  ::dreaming::  Nop, it wasn't a dream...  ::whyme::

----------


## imazu

Well, I did the anyone dare of meeting Sensei in a dream, but it was non-lucid! Lmao. Totally unintentional. I don't believe this counts, but the dream is entertaining lol.

~R2D2Warfare~

----------


## PercyLucid

Has to be lucid  ::D:

----------


## imazu

> Has to be lucid



Thought so  :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

I completed two of the general dares.

Dare: Gettin Neked: Lucid all night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dare: Inhuman Sound - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

I completed two of my dares:

Past and future talk. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I transform into different animal - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

I accept my dare! I had to clone myself years ago for a ToTM, it was super hard and I needed a machine, let's see how it goes this time.

So, here are some dares now... I still have outstanding dares to give and also a few members more that completed task. Do when you have a chance  ::D: 

*Zeater*: Jump inside a volcano that is about to erupt.
*OneUp*: Find Bowser and rescue the princess. What did Peach say or do?
*blobularwindmil*: Make the sun collide with Earth.
*blobularwindmil*: Take the ancient elevator to the core of the Earth, who or what do you find there?
*blobularwindmil*: Grand Thef.... auto? Nope! Plane! Rob a commercial plane (Jumbo pain bonus) Make sure to take off with or without passengers. 
*blobularwindmil*: Turn a mountain into liquid.
*Ctharlhie*: Turn into Cthulhu.
*Ctharlhie*: Trigger California's overdue Big One quake. 
*sivason*: Ask a DC to teach you a more profound Dream Yoga technique.
*sivason*: Who is behind door #1? It's you! Talk with a copy of you.
*Box77*: An alien invation is taking place. You are Planet's Earth #1 Diplomatic. Bring peace.
*Box77*: Save civilization from a massive meteorite about to collide Earth.
*StephL*: Turn your whole dream in negative colors, then look into the eyes of a DC and ask him/her to do something creepy.

*Anyone*: With a remote control, change the channel, the whole dream needs to chance. 
*Anyone*: Save the life of a DC 
*Anyone*: Play Jumangi 
*Anyone*: Collide the moon with the sun. 

_(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_

----------


## imazu

Yayy! So fun  :smiley:  I'll start right away! I really like the mountain into liquid one, but I think I'll start with the sun/earth collision

----------


## Sivason

I accept! A new technique, I hope I can understand it and report what they say. So often anymore I feel I learned something profound, but can barely understand what it was when I wake.

I could get both at once if the DC of me taught me that technique. Great fun.

----------


## StephL

> StephL: Turn your whole dream in negative colors, then look into the eyes of a DC and ask him/her to do something creepy.



Oh - that sounds very interesting - thank you Percy!
Something creepy, okaay - never tried myself at something like that, lets see how my nerves hold, if it works!
 :smiley:

----------


## imazu

Completed Percy's dare to make the Sun and Earth collide:
~Le Dream~


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I turn around to face the sun. I frame my hands around it, then make a drawing in motion with my arms. I do this a few times before I realize it's the moon I'm pulling. I notice the sun a bit below and to the right and focus on it. I frame my hands around it and do the pulling motion again. It begins to grow in size and I know it's coming closer. I am yelling or possibly singing about the collision and I feel my energy building as I wonder what will happen. I feel nervous, but perservere. The sun grows faster and faster and I see it has the crater-y texture of the moon. I draw it in until it fills the entire sky, then the ground shakes really hard and falls out from under my feet. I hear a gigantic explosion and suddenly I'm in space. I can see the Milky Way far out in front of me. It is a fuschia color. I am a bit freaked out, so I begin to wordlessly sing for comfort. It echoes out and sound like an angel's voice. I continue to do this. I feel like there's someone pressed up next to me. It's the cow person. On the left half of existence, I'm lying on a pallet with the cow person on the floor of a dimly lit room and on the right half is outer space. There are probably 8 or so planets within my vision and they're all pretty close. They're all purples and blues. I keep getting drawn into that world and the other scene is being taken away from me. I cling to the cow person's arm for safety, but it becomes harder and I have to let go. I close my eyes and try to feel like I'm not in space. 




That was really fun!  ::D:  Looking forward to the next ones.
Anyways, I suppose I'll go ahead and dare some peeple:

*dolphin*: Create a cyclone of water over the ocean and swim up to the skies or down to the depths.
*fogelbise*: Become a tree; try to feel your branches, leaves and roots as a part of you.
*JadeGreen*: Draw something and make it come to life.

*Anyone*: Turn a DC into a blob of jello and take a bite.

----------


## PercyLucid

Wow, so awesome!

Love that after the explosion you were in space and the cow person hahaha awesome!

Will update tomorrow.

----------


## dolphin

Thank you blobularwindmil, I accept your dare!

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for the dare blobularwindmil.  :smiley: You spied my heart. I have a particular affinity for the beauty of trees. This could be a beautiful experience rooting into the rich earth and reaching for the sun's warm light.

----------


## imazu

> Thank you for the dare blobularwindmil. You spied my heart. I have a particular affinity for the beauty of trees. This could be a beautiful experience rooting into the rich earth and reaching for the sun's warm light.



Awesome! It just came to me outta nowhere  :tongue2:  PSYCHIC!

----------


## JadeGreen

Oh boy, I'm great at drawing!

----------


## imazu

Had my first attempt at this dare: Take the ancient elevator to the core of the Earth, who or what do you find there? (PercyLucid)
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I'm still pretty far from the door, so I think of the next dare on my to-do list: take the ancient elevator to the core of the earth (by PercyLucid). The wall nearby on my left has sections that are plated in this metal. They look solid, but there are lines in them that I can imagine being doors. I approach the wall with an attitude of positivity. There is a little embossed part in the metal that's actually part of a seam, but looks to me like it can become a "down" elevator button. I walk up and right before I'm about to press this "button", I hear the sound of an elevator opening up. A little further down, in a different part of the plated metal, There is an open compartment that's very strangley shaped. It extends along the wall for probably 10 feet, and the middle is more narrow than the sides, so it almost creates a dumbbell shape. The floor looks like it's separate from the rest of the floor, like an elevator would be.

I walk onto this floor and look at the side wall for buttons. There are many symbols embossed into the wall. They're all circles with different letters inside. I find one that has a "C" on it for "Core" and press it. After, I look at the other buttons out of curiosity. The button below has a "D" on it I think, and the one I pressed actually says "C-3" the two above it say "C-2" and "C-1" I feel like maybe I pressed the wrong button, but I choose to believe that I pressed the right one, since I chose the C with the highest number. The elevator closes and begins to descend somewhat rapidly. I feel like I'm floating upwards, but I'm standing solidly. There are metal handles attached to the floor at either end of the chamber which seem to be made just for this. I grab onto one and it makes me feel more attached to the "ground". The elevator stops when it feels like it's only gone down maybe 5 floors. Then, it eases back up a little just like in real life. But right as I think it will stop and open, it goes up quite a bit more, making me believe that this really didn't work. The doors open up and I'm just in another level of the same store. Dangit. Very shortly after I lose lucidity and/or recall.

----------


## imazu

Completed Percy's dare to turn a mountain into liquid
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I cling on to my determination to stay in a dream. I appear in my Dad's back yard which is very lush and green. I think about Percy's dare to turn a mountain into liquid, so I look at the horizon, searching for a mountain. I know there are no mountains there in waking, so I decide to close my eyes and conjure some. I only have them closed for a second, then open them. There is something on the horizon, but it doesn't look quite big enough to be a mountain. I pan right and see a gigantic waterfall in the distance. It covers a large portion of the horizon. Along its edge, mountains jut up out of the water. I reach my hands out towards one of these and wiggle my fingers. Immediately it disintigrates into droplets and joins with the rest of the waterfall. It feels so easy. I do this until all of the mountains (at least 10 of them) are gone. I still don't feel %100 in dream, so I use this sensation to wake up.



I'll think up some more dares and post them later

----------


## Sivason

Completed two dares in this one:

• Ask a DC to teach you a more profound Dream Yoga technique. (PercyLucid] (personal dare)

and,

• Have a nice dialogue (or a fist fight, up to you) with a random Dream Character. (PercyLucid)
_
 two FBI types came to the door and say they are going to arrest me. OK, I will see what develops instead of trying any control here, for fun. "arrest me for what?" "a female rugby player told us you had sex with her and that she was unable to control her body, as if you were mentally controlling everything she did" "that is silly. Did she say I used force?" "no, she said you used mind control or magic or something" " that is just silly, we were just making out like normal, she was willing, I did nothing wrong (I am making this up, not remembering any such encounter)" "well then, we are going to arrest you for rape, because she was only 17 and you just admitted to fooling around with her" "Oh that is funny, statutory?" "yep, come with us"
_
02/26/15 New Control Trick. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

also did the first one here, but got a weird answer, Dark Haired - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I tried to do this dare,
• Eat a food you hate in waking life. How did it taste? (Dreamer)
I did it, but remembered the dare a little mixed up. I thought (in the dream) it was weird food I would never eat, not food I hate, but I swear I would hate what I made!

3 DEILDs: Weird Drink/Dare? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I completed this dare in two dreams, but somehow added the part about a bell?

• Open a portal by any means. Where does it take you? (PercyLucid)

Bell - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Second Bell - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I am having a lot of fun with this. I do not always want to do any of the TOTM items, and here I get to pick from lots of choices.


So, that gives me 12 dares.

Sageous: Change a glass of clear water into any mixed drink or wine, then take a sip and see if you can taste anything.

Gab: Find a house cat, then cause it to grow really huge.

OpheliaBlue: Take raw cake mix and cause it to raise and cook in front of your eyes.

CanisLucidus: Look at the moon the sky in great detail, see if you can change its phase while you watch.

Occipitalred: Summon or find a red panda and interact with it.

Sensei: Change night to day.

And then I will give the following challenge to all 6 members listed above:

Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on.

----------


## Ctharlhie

@Percy: thanks for the epic dares, I will try to gain the dream control necessary to achieve them!

----------


## Sensei

Thanks for the dares Sivason. I plan on getting to them after I get my storage system worked out. I am working pretty hard on it right now. 

Percy, mark me as no more dares for now.  :smiley:  I shall probably come back to them soon, I am doing better with goals, so I should get my storage done soon and then I will knock these out like a beast.

----------


## Box77

> *Box77*: An alien invation is taking place. You are Planet's Earth #1 Diplomatic. Bring peace.
> *Box77*: Save civilization from a massive meteorite about to collide Earth.



Wow, Thanks!!! Sorry for the late answer, I was "lost into space". 

Those two are really hard ones... Let's see if I choose to save civilization  :mwahaha:  Ehem... I mean... I like the idea of the aliens. I never tried summoning such a thing. I think I may like that one specially if they start behaving like my ghosts.
The meteorite one, If I get to summon it, I think perhaps I'm going to fail in my first attempt because of maybe I'll be something like  :drool:

----------


## Box77

Yay! I think I was about to "logically" accomplish the alien task, but I don't feel it was enough. May be next time:

From stress to lucidity...

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I still have a ton of dares to assign, but I'm just going to post this one quickly for now.

*I DARE...*

*littlepooky04:* Use a random username generator and see what name your dream invents for you!

----------


## Occipitalred

Just realized I have a dare! Well, tonight, may I find my avatar and live out a crazy adventure with it!  :smiley: 
I'll think of dare to give out meanwhile!

----------


## Occipitalred

Well, my first attempt failed. But I wasn't very creative in my search. I just looked around me saying I needed to find a red panda. And then, I had the easiest of ways. I had a cellphone connected to Dreamviews. I only just needed to find my own avatar and I could use the red panda picture as a seed for a new dream. My avatar was actually just a picture of me, as a human, but very blurry!  :tongue2: 

[edit] Oh, and here's my dare for Sivason, if you haven't ever done it. I call it:

*The Rising Semigod!* 
For the task, you need two sets of arms, that is, 4 arms in total as in some interpretations of Hindu gods. Than you must climb a ladder with all four arms and really feel the rungs with your four hands simultaneously (not necessarily the same rungs). How does it feel? What's at the top of the ladder?

----------


## Sivason

> Well, my first attempt failed. But I wasn't very creative in my search. I just looked around me saying I needed to find a red panda. And then, I had the easiest of ways. I had a cellphone connected to Dreamviews. I only just needed to find my own avatar and I could use the red panda picture as a seed for a new dream. My avatar was actually just a picture of me, as a human, but very blurry! 
> 
> [edit] Oh, and here's my dare for Sivason, if you haven't ever done it. I call it:
> 
> *The Rising Semigod!* 
> For the task, you need two sets of arms, that is, 4 arms in total as in some interpretations of Hindu gods. Than you must climb a ladder with all four arms and really feel the rungs with your four hands simultaneously (not necessarily the same rungs). How does it feel? What's at the top of the ladder?





Oh very nice!That is complex enough to really get my interest. I hope I can remember to do this soon.

----------


## Occipitalred

I wanted to publicly announce my excitement. I got my blood results back and... I'm pregnant. Awkward.  :tongue2:  

No, seriously. I go my blood results back and I have iron deficiency. I am not anemic. I have a really good red blood cell count and hemoglobin level. The thing is I have been given blood regularly for three years. And giving blood does not make me feel more tired and since my hemoglobin levels were high, I didn't worry about it. But my iron levels probably dropped gradually. See, the thing is I am so tired when I wake up, I don't have the strength to get out of bed. And I very often forget my dreams before I get out of bed and write them down. I just linger for too long, and I am not awake enough to really do the mental work. I used to be really good at this though. At that time, I would have 3 lucid dreams per week. Now, it's once per month. I'm thinking that taking the iron supplements will allow me to remember my dreams better, rebecome the lucid dreamer I used to be and therefore allow me to finally accomplish this simple dare!  :tongue2: 

If my hopes are wrong, don't tell me. I will continue in my delusions happily. And I will find this Red Panda. And we will eat all the bamboo. Yes I said it. All the bamboo.  ::D: 

(I think it's obvious how excited I am for this new surge of energy!)  ::dreamerchair::

----------


## dolphin

I completed sivison's dare of watching rain fall on the surface of the ocean from a depth of 20 feet.

Raindrops - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## littlepooky04

> I still have a ton of dares to assign, but I'm just going to post this one quickly for now.
> 
> *I DARE...*
> 
> *littlepooky04:* Use a random username generator and see what name your dream invents for you!



On Thursday morning (19th), I attempted your dare! 
I was in my family's garage with my brother and I created a computer screen of sorts, which had a username generator on the screen. The first thing that came up was a word about 10 letters long, and all I can remember of it is the beginning, which was 'Minkla', and I really can't remember what the rest of it was. I was staring at it trying to memorise it when it changed all by itself, generating a new name. This one was 'Branbly', or something very similar, and probably because I do have a friend named Brandy. Then it changed again to a combination of letters and numbers that were wonky and disappearing off the screen. So. I'll have to try that again. They weren't very good usernames at all. >_<

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> On Thursday morning (19th), I attempted your dare!



Congrats littlepooky, that sounds like a success to me!
Many people find that there are inconsistencies in dream text - that was actually a part of why I thought the task might be challenging.  :;-): 
It's up to you if you want to try again, but you are most welcome to choose your dares for other people if you want!
You can dare 3 members + 1 for "anyone" when you're ready.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

I will be updating all tomorrow or Tuesday  :smiley:

----------


## littlepooky04

Thanks, Dreamer  ::D: 
Would I be able to dare you or are you still not accepting dares?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Thanks, Dreamer 
> Would I be able to dare you or are you still not accepting dares?



Well, since I only have a couple of dares to go, I guess it'd be a good time to get back in the game!  :Peek: 
Feel free to dare me, I've changed my name back to black.  :smiley:

----------


## littlepooky04

I don't really know anyone so I'll just dare some people I've seen posting on here recently. I don't know what nature of dares you've already done so sorry if it's similar or too boring ;P
*~Dreamer~*: Find Brad Pitt and stalk him wherever he goes.
*dolphin*: Bring some Barbie dolls to life and see them interact with one another.
*StephL*: Take over President Obama’s body, then breathe in helium and give a speech.
Anyone: Go into the future, and buy a recently-released album. What's on it???

----------


## imazu

Had two attempts on Percy's dare to take an elevator to the core of the earth.
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Fail #1_: 



I've either WILDed or quick-DILDed into my bedroom and I think of the elevator dare. I don't remember the part where I'm supposed to go to the center of the earth, though.. I get into my bedroom closet, close the door behind me, and pretend to press the down button from inside the door. There are a series of LEDs that light up. There are four rows. The top row has 5, the two middle rows each have 3, and the bottom one has 4. These light up one after the other from the top down as if to indicate changing floors. After I feel like I've descended some, I open the door and go out, into the same bedroom. I feel like I've accomplished the goal.. fail.




*Spoiler* for _Fail #2_: 



I suddenly realize that I didn't do the elevator dare correctly. I'm in a large book store. As I start walking to find an elevator, someone comes up to me and says something about a problem they are having. I ask them about an elevator and they say, "Well, I took the stairs.." I thank them for their help and walk over around a corner with inspired confidence. I think, "If there's stairs, there must be an elevator as well." Sure enough there's a little weird-ass elevator over in the corner. It's just a cream-painted metal thing you stand on. It has some short railing around it and an enclosed box about the size of a basketball which I assume contains some kind of movement mechanism. I see an Asian man pop up out of it and as I approach he walks away. I start to get in and I realize the metal is very warm to the touch. I also realize I'm only wearing my underwear and my thighs are going to touch the metal. I worry that it will be too hot and hurt, but I decide I don't care. I get in and the metal is very warm, but not too hot. I pretend to press a button and the thing descends into the floor, into darkness. I think and say, "center of the earth, core of the earth," as I go down. I feel like I'm going faster and faster and suddenly it starts to get warmer. I get a little scared, mainly because of the heat. I don't want to just plunge directly into lava. I don't decide to stop or leave, but eventually I feel like I'm no longer moving and am in the void. I look down to see if I can see an elevator shaft and there's just nothingness. I look up, and I see my bedroom ceiling. Eventually I resign myself to the fact that I've failed. Dangit..

----------


## SuckerPunch

> I don't really know anyone so I'll just dare some people I've seen posting on here recently. I don't know what nature of dares you've already done so sorry if it's similar or too boring ;P
> *~Dreamer~*: Find Brad Pitt and stalk him wherever he goes.
> *dolphin*: Bring some Barbie dolls to life and see them interact with one another.
> *StephL*: Take over President Obama’s body, then breathe in helium and give a speech.
> Anyone: Go into the future, and buy a recently-released album. What's on it???



On a side note- I read this post in between sleeps in a WBTB  and had a dream I saw littlepooky04 in real life lol. I'm probably way off but you were a blonde woman mid 30's and was very attractive. You had a bf or husband with you. Sorry to jack the thread just had to bring that up for some reason.

----------


## dolphin

I accept your dare littlepooky04! This will be fun!  ::tongue:: 

I almost completed blobularwindmill's dare last night but I summoned a big cylinder of water rather than a cyclone, so I want to try it again to see if I can do better.

----------


## GDreamer

I'll leave this post here 
Somebody challenge me. 
I'm not a good ld-er but I'll try my best.

----------


## dolphin

*GDreamer:* Transform into a lion and in that form kill another animal or dc.
*Frying Man:* Drink milk from a females tits and describe the flavor.
*~Dreamer~:* Make poop go up your butt and upwards through your digestive system. When the mush reaches your mouth, chew on it and take the newly formed food out of your mouth, give it to a dc and make them eat it.
*Anyone:* Transform into a coconut and in that form knock down a dc.

I have 2 sets of dares remaining to give.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'll take a dare  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

> *GDreamer:* Transform into a lion and in that form kill another animal or dc.
> *Frying Man:* Drink milk from a females tits and describe the flavor.
> *~Dreamer~:* Make poop go up your butt and upwards through your digestive system. When the mush reaches your mouth, chew on it and take the newly formed food out of your mouth, give it to a dc and make them eat it.
> *Anyone:* Transform into a coconut and in that form knock down a dc.
> 
> I have 2 sets of dares remaining to give.



Holy crap, those are intense!  ::chuckle:: 
I'll gladly take a dare!

----------


## littlepooky04

> On a side note- I read this post in between sleeps in a WBTB  and had a dream I saw littlepooky04 in real life lol. I'm probably way off but you were a blonde woman mid 30's and was very attractive. You had a bf or husband with you. Sorry to jack the thread just had to bring that up for some reason.



Hehe, that's really funny ^_^ I'm not blonde or attractive, sadly, and not even finished high school, and I only wish I had a boyfriend or husband but maybe it was a glimpse into the future...  :wink2:

----------


## dolphin

*Ctharlhie:*Have a piece of bacon stand up and sing you a song.
*blobularwindmill:*Make a dc scared enough to pee their pants.
*PercyLucid:*Go into the ocean, transform into a shark and in that form bite any mammal.
*anyone:*Play one round of truth or dare with a dc.

I have one set of dares remaining to give.

----------


## littlepooky04

If you're asking for someone to ask for a dare then I wouldn't mind having one if you have a spare one to give... maybe

----------


## imazu

> *blobularwindmill:*Make a dc scared enough to pee their pants.



Oooh my goodness this is going to be fun. I shall inflict terror in their bladders!!!  :mwahaha:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed a dare! Awhile ago, it was jenkees' dare about having a music soundtrack in the dream:
Dreamer's Box - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I dare: 

*~Dreamer~*: Confront your bully, Pee, and tell her how she makes you feel. 
*littlepooky*: Befriend a mystical, mythical, or simply nonexistent animal. 
*blobularwindmil*: Fly like a bird and then poop on a bald guy's head from the sky.
*anyone*: Go to candyland  and eat some delicious candyland food!

----------


## imazu

> *blobularwindmil*: Fly like a bird and then poop on a bald guy's head from the sky.



Oh. my. god.  :Big laugh: 
This. Is happening.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome, I accept the dare  :smiley: 

Will try to update all tomorrow. I am swamped with client orders these days lol!

----------


## littlepooky04

Thanks. That will be fun  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thank you for your dares!

I completed littlepooky04's and AnotherDreamer's dares.
I started attempting Dolphin's, but luckily I stopped before I got too far:





> I remembered *Dolphin's lucid dare* and started to make poop travel upwards inside my body, but I thought it would be best to wait and memorise the exact specifications of the dare, so I didn't miss something and have to do this one twice.  Lucky I did, because I seriously thought I had to chew on poop and make a poop-sculpture for a DC, until I re-read the dare and realised that it's more like reverse-eating, so it'll be food by the time it reaches my mouth.



Here are the DJs with the completed dares:

Find Brad Pitt and stalk him wherever he goes. _(littlepooky04)_
*DJ: Brad's Bar*

Confront your bully, Pee, and tell her how she makes you feel. _(AnotherDreamer)_
*DJ: Feelings, Fear & Forgiveness*


I'm sorry I'm taking so long to post my dares for others. I think I will start posting them in smaller numbers as I think of them.

----------


## dolphin

I tried blobularwindmill's dare again last night. I got a big tree instead of a cyclone. I also tried my anyone dare of surfing in a dream. That was super realistic and fun but I didn't get up all the way because I was afraid I was going to wipe out for some reason, just like IWL. So I want to try it again.

----------


## imazu

Tried dolphin's dare of scaring the pee out of someone, and completed AnotherDreamer's dare to birdy poo on a bald guy's dome!
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Scare Fail_: 



I decide to try dolphin's dare to scare someone so bad they pee themselves. There are some vehicles parked in the nearby neighbor's yard: a black SUV and a big white truck on the other side of it. There are 3 people there, 2 of which are sitting on the back of the truck. One of them is Jacob F. from high school and the other is his girlfriend. They're talking and she says, "I have NO idea what dry mouth is." I laugh a little, then begin to advance. I crouch down and walk around the back of the SUV. The 3rd person, a blonde guy, starts walking around towards me, not knowing I'm there. I get as close as I dare, then pop up and try to scream at him. Barely anything comes out, like I have a sore throat. He doesn't even seem to see me. I wait til he passes by, then get really close to the back of his head and try it again. A tiny bit more sound comes out this time and he whips around, going, "Ah!" He seems mostly annoyed and just starts jogging away into my backyard. I rise up into the sky a bit and make a throwing motion over and over at him. A series of barely visible darts heads his way and I think they all miss.




*Spoiler* for _Birdy Poo_: 



There seems to be some kind of park up ahead and I think of AnotherDreamer's dare to fly like a bird and poo on a bald guy's head. I descend a bit and start flapping my arms like a bird. I see a few groups of people scattered about. Near me is a little bathroom and an SUV parked next to it. Some guy comes out of the bathroom and he has hair, but then another guy comes out of the SUV and starts towards the bathroom and he's bald on top with a tiny bit of blonde-ish hair around the edges. I descend to right above his head and begin to push. A clump of round poops the color of sand comes out and lands right on his head. The poops are kind of hard I guess, so when they hit they just kind of explode away and leave no trace. He flinches and looks up. I start to sink involuntarily, going to about head-level with this guy. I push again and a single, dark-grey poop ball flies out and up and over and hits him again right in the middle of his head. He flinches again and I laugh, flying away.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome work everybody!!!

Dang, I must get busy, all these dares building up for me haahhaa. Time to incubate  :smiley: 

_(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_

----------


## imazu

> _(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_



I know you've been busy so I totally understand, but you got one of mine backwards. It says I completed dolphin's dare and not AnotherDreamer's but it's actually the other way around.  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahaha, thanks for pointing that out. It should be fixed now  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

> Hahaha, thanks for pointing that out. It should be fixed now



Thank ya!  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

I completed blobularwindmill's dare of summoning a water cyclone over the ocean and swimming down into the depths. 

Cyclone - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ~Dreamer~

From the Task of the Month thread:




> When am I going to have more time!!!!!  I cannot believe it!!! I'm really late but I love the freezing time task so much that I'm going to take that as a personal one... definitively I want to try that no matter the wings... I hope I'll stop caring so much in my dream world and start wondering once and for all.
> Well, it looks like I'm going to have a couple of weeks relatively free, perhaps next month I could give it a try... once more.



I have lots of dares to give out still, so...

*I DARE Box77:*
Enter a room full of DCs and freeze time to pause them all. Move someone into an awkward/incriminating position, stand back, and unfreeze. Describe the DCs' reactions.

----------


## Sensei

Did 2 dares last night:
 Cause your visual field to slowly rotate 180 degrees, (do this by floating in air and causing your body to rotate to a fully upside down position while changing the visuals to be upside down) (Sivason)
 Change night to day. (Sivason)

I didn't even think about the second one, lol, but I was rereading through my dares and saw that.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



So all during the night I kept being interrupted and not being able to have any dreams, I would approach a dream and then I would wake up due to the kids or noises etc. I finally start approaching a dream and start getting excited. I calm myself and start my mantra, I am dreaming, I am dreaming. I end up in Disney World/My Work. I don't know why they were connected or where Disney World came from, but I looked at all the rides and calmed myself. I remembered the dare to rotate my vision 180 degrees. I see the brick wall of my work and decide I should do this higher up. I am losing the dream a bit, so I rub my hands together and decide to climb the wall and keep my mind on the dream substance. I lean back so that It looks like the wall of the store is the floor and I set my knee down, then my other knee and then both hands. I crawl up the wall like Spiderman and when I get to the to I put my hands over and crawl like you normally would over a ledge. I look down and notice that I am not standing on the roof. I float down and rub my hands together more since the dream still seems a bit unstable. I look at the sky and see that only one part has anything in it. Some clouds and the moon are to the west. I lift my feet up (as if there was something that was holding the rest of my body up and start rotating). I notice that as I rotate counterclockwise my whole vision rotates the other way. Not quite right. I spin the rest of the way and land. I notice that I landed in the building somehow. I look out the window and decide to make it daytime. I reach to the sky and imagine it being connected to my hands. I pull it up and try to change the night to day. Nothing. :/ I look back inside and try to remember it being daytime, I spin back to the window and the sun is rising. I then realize that I am outside the window and back on the roof again (somehow the same exact place). I don't remember going back to flying, but I decide to try again with the rotating and it works this time. The sky on the ground and the ground the sky I start falling down towards the sky. I decide to keep flying to the sun. I am facing east this time (you know, towards the rising sun), and towards Disney Land. I start the rotating continually and feeling gravity and my viewpoint shift over and over. For some reason I find this hilarious and start laughing like a madman. I notice that I must be a weird site. A rotating flying man slowly flying about 10 meters up laughing like a maniac. I decide to land and notice some friends of mine. I want to see what they are doing... (the rest of the dream had a lot of hanging out)

----------


## Sivason

> Did 2 dares last night:
> • Cause your visual field to slowly rotate 180 degrees, (do this by floating in air and causing your body to rotate to a fully upside down position while changing the visuals to be upside down) (Sivason)
> • Change night to day. (Sivason)
> 
> I didn't even think about the second one, lol, but I was rereading through my dares and saw that. 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! Great job.

----------


## Sensei

> I love it! Great job.



Thanks.  :smiley:  it was loads of fun. I have been focusing on a different part of dreams lately and it was nice to just have some fun messing with things instead of forcing some dream control that isn't coming easily (my inventory).

----------


## Occipitalred

There was another attempt at my dare last night (find and interact with a red panda). I had been lucidly climbing down a tall apartment building which was pretty fun. When I reached the ground, I remembered I needed to find a temple so I asked a bird flying by to bring me there (see, I decided I would find the red panda in a temple). So at first, I could only remember needing to find a temple. The dream started transitioning, it was all dark. I remembered the reason why I wanted to go to a temple. I wanted to find a red panda. So I asked for that. I said to the darkness "I need to find a red panda." The answer was: "How can it be found if it is a panda?" I just repeated that the panda was red and then, I was walking on all fours on an invisible floor of polished wood until a theater appeared. The theater only appeared as a picture at first. Next time, I need to remember it's not about what I say I want. I have to use focused attention and imagination. So, I should have disregarded the theater picture and tried to imagine the temple instead. I am always too much on a rush to get back to a dream.   :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> Next time, I need to remember it's not about what I say I want. I have to use focused attention and imagination. So, I should have disregarded the theater picture and tried to imagine the temple instead. I am always too much on a rush to get back to a dream.



Want a tip on mind set?

Do not disregard the theater. Use this mind set:

"It is interesting that this temple has a theatre in it. Oh, well that makes lots of sense. It is obvious that a temple needs a central area where cerimonies take place. Nice! I am here in the theatre of the temple. I think the temple garden where the panda is was just outside of the theatre/cermony room. Yes, I remember that from last time (insert false memory, yep panda, theater, garden, yep that is how it was) so I am here! Lets go see the panda just out side that gate (turn knowing you remember the garden gate is just to the left)

----------


## Occipitalred

Thanks, I like that false memory technique. 

I'll think about it before going to bed, see if I pick up on it in the dreamworld.  :smiley:  I don't think I would have had the opportunity last night because I lost lucidity about then. I don't know if I was focusing too much on the dream environment and not enough on myself. This could follow with Sageous' philosophy that self-awareness is primordial. I should also have kept thinking about how I fitted in the whole thing. I was only looking for visual clues.  :tongue2:

----------


## Box77

> *I DARE Box77:*
> Enter a room full of DCs and freeze time to pause them all. Move someone into an awkward/incriminating position, stand back, and unfreeze. Describe the DCs' reactions.



Thank you so much!!! I just hope to get lucid around a bunch of distracted DC's to have some fun...  ::chuckle::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed a DARE!!!!  :mwahaha: 


*Spoiler* for _Super Exciting AMAZING DARE!_: 



It was telekinesis.  ::rolleyes:: 





> Use telekinesis. (PercyLucid)



I saw a group of chairs that were outside a cafe and I used telekinesis to do one easy dare. I made a chair fly into the air with my mind powers and then I made it fly off into the distance at super speed.




I also attempted Jenkees' Dare:  



> Explore a light-painted forest/jungle with glowing plants and animals (could be similar to the night time scenes of Pandora in Avatar) (Jenkees)




*Spoiler* for _Light Painted Forest Attempt_: 



I walked down a dirt path and I came to a small group of trees. I tried to illuminate the various plant life with a multicoloured glow. It wasn't working very well and there were only maybe 8 trees so I decided to try that dare another time.





Does anyone want to be dared?  :Hiding: 

Fart Cream

----------


## imazu

> Does anyone want to be dared?



Yes dare please! I'm addicted lmao

----------


## dolphin

I would like dares as well.

----------


## littlepooky04

> Does anyone want to be dared?



Me too, although I still have one I haven't completed (your dare of befriending a mythical, mystical or nonexistent animal, which I attempted but all I got was a werewolf with bright purple eyes and a long skinny body with light grey hair and it was instantly my friend but as it wasn't necessarily a werewolf, it could've been just a wolf, I'm gonna try again).

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*I Dare:*

*blobularwindmil:* Get sucked up into a tornado... made of jelly beans!
*dolphin:* Be pampered by a large team of servants that will do anything you ask of them.
*littlepooky04:* Go on a hot date with a celebrity of your choice.





> Me too, although I still have one I haven't completed (your dare of befriending a mythical, mystical or nonexistent animal, which I attempted but all I got was a werewolf with bright purple eyes and a long skinny body with light grey hair and it was instantly my friend but as it wasn't necessarily a werewolf, it could've been just a wolf, I'm gonna try again).



That wolf sounds pretty mythical to me! I would say that counts, unless you really want to try again.  :smiley: 
Man, a werewolf with bright, purple eyes, that must have been awesome. :canislucidus:

----------


## imazu

> *blobularwindmil:* Get sucked up into a tornado... made of jelly beans!



Omg, taste the rainbow!! tornado!! (I know that's Skittles' thing but whatever.. lol)

----------


## Sensei

Does anyone want dares? I have 6 to give away from my aforementioned dream.

----------


## imazu

> Does anyone want dares? I have 6 to give away from my aforementioned dream.



Sure!

----------


## dolphin

May I have another dare as well? Pleeeeeeeze???

----------


## JadeGreen

Here. I'm great at coming up with dares. Sure you can dare me back. It will only take me about 6 months to complete your dare.  ::chuckle:: 

*Dolphin* find Amelia Earheart and ask her why she disappeared.

----------


## dolphin

Thanks AnotherDreamer and JadeGreen for the dares! Motivation ^^^

I'll try to summon a large team of Barbie doll servants to help me find Amelia Earheart.

----------


## Sensei

Blobularwindmil
Get on DV and then on this thread in a dream and then read the dream that you put up as completing this dare. Haha. 

Dolphin. 
Go to your first... Lucid. Not the first lucid, but the lucid dream that made you look up dreaming. Then make everything happen the way it happened the first time, but to a different version of you (the version of you back then). Make sense? I can explain better if not. 

Everyone Dare
Play your favorite video game in a dream. Teleport there, or just play it on a console, whichever way you feel comfortable (I generally do both at the same time).

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for the dare, Sensei! It makes sense to me; basically I'm trying to create the lucid that made me look up dreaming as accurately as possible, down to my thoughts back then. I don't remember the lucid clearly as I never wrote it down but I know what made me look up dreaming was to find out how to summon a certain crush in my dreams.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed 2 lucid dares!  ::D: 

 Summon ~Dreamer~ and ask her to give you a dare. Fulfill whatever she requests. (Dolphin)
 Get naked in front of a DC (Dreamer)

I haven't decided who I'll dare/what the dares will be yet, but I will soon, probably.

Naked Burrito

----------


## Verre

I'm still so hung up on my first dare ("Walk into a deep enchanted forest and find an elven jollification - join in with their ethereal singing and elaborate dancing!") that I haven't made any progress on the others. StephL kindly even gave me a completion based on an earlier attempt, but I was annoyed that I never _saw_ the elves who were singing, so I've kept stubbornly trying to work on it. Well, it turns out elves are extremely elusive! I made another attempt last night and had an extraordinary dream, but still no elves! (I should get started on my newer dares from PercyLucid and see if mermaids or dwarves are more obliging!) 

What I most enjoyed about last night's dream was how I managed to stay lucid and focused on my task even while being caught up in whatever bizarre plot I had stumbled into. I almost wish I had spent less time looking for elves and more time trying to figure out what the hell was actually going on! 

Full dream: Castle Infiltration

Portion relevant to lucid dare:

*Spoiler* for _No elves_: 



I wondered if I should leave the house to perform my next task. I'm still working on my lucid dare, which requires me to find an camp of elves in the forest and join them in making music. My initial impulse was to leave my house and look for the forest, but that hasn't worked well before, so this time I thought I would to try a different approach and transform the environment around me rather than bodily leaving it. I looked around the room for another plant suitable for my experiment and was pleased to discover a spindly sapling with lots of thin twigs tipped with narrow yellow flowers growing in a pot. I went over to it and commanded "Rego herbam," commanding it to grow into a tall tree. Nothing happened at first, but eyeing its numerous twigs I had another idea for how to use it.

The sapling was slightly taller than I was, so I backed up against it and pulled its flexible branches around me to create the visual impression that I was surrounded by a thicket, once again commanding "Rego herbam." The trick worked! The twigs filling my field of vision became a real thicket in which I found myself hiding on a hillside, trying to remain unseen as I peered down at a large camp of about two dozen people occupying a cleared basin just below me. I hoped they were elves! But they didn't seem merry, and I didn't hear any music. They were dressed in muted earthtones and went about their business grimly.

I can't remember if I actually observed the camp being raided, but by some means I understood that this was a camp of rebels whose people were being oppressed and frequently captured and sold into slavery by the inhabitants of a nearby castle. I was aware that had several been taken away recently, and decided that the best way to ingratiate myself with the camp would be to rescue them. So I transported myself into the castle dungeon and began to search for the captives.

The first door I opened led to an empty room, though it definitely looked like a classic dungeon, with rough-hewn and filthy stone floor and walls. Returning to the corridor, I saw that there were lots of identical doors, and I didn't think I had time to try them all, so I let instinct guide me to another door across the hall. At first this seemed promising: there was very little light filtering in through the tiny windows high in the wall, and in the shadows I thought I saw four figures manacled to the walls around the room. As I walked in, planning to free them, I found that either my eyes had decieved me, or the dream had shifted: the manacles were there, but this room was just as empty as the last. It made me wonder if what I had seen were the ghosts of past prisoners.

As I went to leave the room, I was startled to discover that the door was now half-blocked by a chest-high mound of stone rubble. I started to climb over but it was too steep, and afterward the blockade looked even higher, taller than I was. If I didn't act soon I would be completely walled in! So I mustered my concentration and simply pushed through the pile of rocks. The stone felt very resistant and I had to use all my strength, but finally burst through into the hallway. I was surprised how exhausted I felt after this feat. Given that it was a dream, it shouldn't be any harder to move "rocks" than anything else, but I felt completely spent. While I paused to regain my strength, I heard people approaching from around a corner to my left. There was no time to get away, so I simply held very still in the doorway and concentrated on being invisible to them.

There were three people in all. One person passed by without giving any sign of seeing me. Two others followed, walking together, and to my consternation they stopped at the door, right in front of me. Although they didn't seem to see me, something appeared to have caught their attention (the dislodged rocks?) because one of them pulled out a handheld device and started waving it in my direction as though scanning something. I wondered what would happen if they tried to walk through the doorway. I still seemed to be invisible, but would they be able to pass right through my body? Or would they bump into me? I decided not to risk it, and I was also a little worried that the scanner might detect my presence, so I reached out and grabbed one of the people with each hand. I willed them both to fall unconscious, and they slumped to the ground. The one to the left was a woman dressed in "business casual," while the guy to the right appeared to be a uniformed security guard. I immediately knelt down and hastily stripped the latter of all the tech I could find on his body: earpiece, cellphone, and a few other little widgets that I didn't recognize. I thought I heard another person coming down the hall, so I transformed into a bird and flew out one of the small barred windows high up on the walls.

The castle was on a gently sloping hillside, and I was now flying over a wide rural landscape. At the base of the hill was a wooded region, and far beyond that I could see the curve of the ocean shore. I figured I would still be able to find my way back to the camp, since I had just come from there, so I let memory or instinct guide me. Meanwhile I focused on making sure I was flying properly, since I haven't spent much time in bird form. I alternated between flapping my wings and holding them stiff and outstretched so that I could glide on the wind. I felt like a large bird of prey, and I was clutching the tech I had just stolen in my talons.

I flew over the forest until I saw a clearing below that looked familiar. Descending felt very realistic, because I was circling just like a raptor would, wide at first and then in a narrowing spiral until I landed. To get the attention of the people in the camp, I decided that I should not be an ordinary brown eagle, but a white eagle. Apparently this drew a little too much attention, because on the way down I discovered that someone was shooting arrows at me. I decided I could use this to make my entrance particularly impressive, so at the very moment that I touched the ground I not only turned back into a woman, I also grabbed an arrow that was about to hit me right out of the air.

Earlier I had not made sure whether or not the people in the camp actually were elves, and now that I look around at closer range, I see only round human ears. I approach a couple people who are talking authoritatively, like leaders of the group. One is a capable looking woman with short, dirty-blonde hair. I ask her if there are any elves in the camp, thinking to myself that if I do find some, I'll give them the tech I stole as a friendly gesture. No one can specifically point to any elves, so I ask, well, who was shooting at me? I figure that if there is an elf, it might well have been the one lobbing arrows. The woman points across the camp. Following her gesture, I notice a slight figure huddled on a bench, completely wrapped in a dark grey blanket.

I walk over and lean down in front of the figure, trying to gently tug the blanket aside to reveal its face. It seems shy, hiding its face under the blanket like this, but I soon discover the reason. As I begin to reveal its features, they are the last thing I would have expected. The head is made of molded transparent plastic, with a suggestion of human features on the outside and circuitboards within. It is an android!

The android has a high, almost childish voice, and evidently feels very bashful about its unusual appearance. It tries to prevent me from pulling back the blanket, protesting, "I look repulsive."

I completely disagree, and tell it so: "No you don't. You look amazing." It reluctantly lets me tease aside the blanket to reveal its whole head.

At this point a man walks up to us. He looks to be in his forties, balding, a bit stocky in build, and with rounded features, kind of resembling Rob Corddry. From his dress and demeanor, I immediately intuit that he is the creator of this android. I realize that he would be the ideal person to give the tech I stole from the castle guard.

"I have something for you," I say without preamble, and fill his hands with the little pile of objects.

He looks delighted. "This will be really useful."

We start chatting a bit about the android, and I ask if he knows where to find any elves. He's not aware of any in the camp, but I overhear a snippet of conversation from people standing nearby that I think might be relevant to my question; one of them mentions a place called "Junkyard Bay" and I resolve to check it out.

"What's your name?" I ask the inventor. I feel a bit silly always asking this of DCs, but I like to know.

"Dira," he says. That's how I assumed it was spelled, but from the pronunciation it could just as easily be "Deera." He asks mine, and I tell him.

Dira is looking at me like he finds me really familiar, but can't figure out where he knows me from. "We haven't spoken before this? No beer? No comfort?"

I am perplexed by his laconic queries until I realize that he's asking if he might have met me in a bar or a brothel. I might have been offended at the implications if I weren't so fascinated by his distinctive manner of speaking, so unlike my own speech patterns. How could a DC, a projection of my own mind, demonstrate linguistic traits so utterly unlike my own, to the point where it took me a moment to make sense of what he was saying? It was one of those moments that make me wonder if my reductionist assumptions are correct, but I'm not ready to go down the path of madness without better evidence than this.

I shake my head, since I'm pretty sure I've never met him in either dream or waking life. He asks my name another time, and I repeat it. I've been using my WL name, having forgotten my former resolution to use an alias with DCs.

Dira starts explaining something about the locals: "What's particularly important for the native Ukaran communities is the..." there was more, but it was complicated, and I was still trying to figure out what was going on.

"Ukaran?" I ask, to make sure I heard correctly.

"Yes, the Ukaran and the Utankaran."

I had the impression that he was implying that the Ukarans were the people in this camp, and I'd already seen the problems that they were facing—oppression and human trafficking on the part of the people in the castle. I wondered if the oppressors were the Utankarans. The similarity in their names suggested that they were closely related but (in the manner of such things) probably deeply opposed social groups.

----------


## dolphin

I completed my dare of bringing Barbie dolls to life and seeing them interact with each other. 

Barbie doll dare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

I completed my dare of being pampered by a large team of servants. They only fulfilled one of my three demands, though. DC control is not one of my strengths. It was fun, though!

Servants dare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## littlepooky04

Almost a week ago I attempted *AnotherDreamer*'s dare to befriend a mythical, mystical or simply non-existent animal. I had been driving a car, but I was now in the backseat with the door open and my feet hanging out of the car, and there was someone else in the passenger seat. I thought about the dare, and then I heard the song on the radio say something about a mythical creature, and it scared me for a moment, but then I remembered it was a dream (I DEILDed and was lucid the whole time basically). Then I got out and went to look for my new friend. I firmly asked for a mythical creature (I think I remembered the dare slightly wrong and thought I had to have a conversation with one), and I saw an old woman riding a weird digger-bulldozer-crane thing over the hill. I figured this might as well be my mythical animal (?) and went to go towards it, but suddenly I noticed two white things walking along out of the bush together. They were like sort of slimy yetis completely without hair or anything. Like walking ice-sculptures, maybe... Apparently they were called Fred. I went up to them and began to talk to them, and I don't remember what I said but at one point they both looked at each other and sort of laughed like they were making fun of me, or I had said something really dumb. Then they walked off and I couldn't find any other weird animals.

----------


## BrotherGoose

Soooo I would like to start accepting dares but there are so many options that I don't even know where to start. Would someone be willing to select/assign some of their favorites? (Basic task kinda guy)

----------


## spellbee2

I never technically stopped accepting dares, but now that school's out for the summer, I would love some dares as well.

Also, I got bored, so I updated the Dare Archive. I hope PercyLucid doesn't mind...  :Cheeky: 

_(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_

----------


## fogelbise

blobularwindmil gave me a nice dare to become a tree (thank you!). I tried the dare towards the end of this DJ entry:

May 21st 2015: Sex, Consoling Crying Girl, Astronaut Pilot, Becoming Tree - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I won't count it complete as I am unsure how complete it was AND I would like to give it another go!

----------


## imazu

> blobularwindmil gave me a nice dare to become a tree (thank you!). I tried the dare towards the end of this DJ entry:
> 
> May 21st 2015: Sex, Consoling Crying Girl, Astronaut Pilot, Becoming Tree - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> I won't count it complete as I am unsure how complete it was AND I would like to give it another go!



Love it! Glad you're enjoying this dare so much  ::D:

----------


## Box77

I thought I was completing a personal dare, but it was an anyone dare actually  :Cheeky: :

* Get naked in front of a DC (Dreamer):* Back into lucidity for a while...

 ::lol::  Enjoy...

----------


## PercyLucid

> I never technically stopped accepting dares, but now that school's out for the summer, I would love some dares as well.
> 
> Also, I got bored, so I updated the Dare Archive. I hope PercyLucid doesn't mind... 
> 
> _(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_



Thanks  ::D: 

It was a huge help, actually  :smiley:

----------


## SuckerPunch

Will someone dare me to do something baaaad

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I never technically stopped accepting dares, but now that school's out for the summer, I would love some dares as well.
> 
> Also, I got bored, so I updated the Dare Archive. I hope PercyLucid doesn't mind... 
> 
> _(*** OP Dares Archive Updated ***)_



Thanks for updating, spellbee!
Do you still want a dare? I was meaning to dare you ages ago but I kept procrastinating, hoping I'd think of the other million dares I owe people.  :tongue2: 

*I dare spellbee2:*
Ask a DC to give you an acronym and use your lexical skills in-dream. Try to remember it when you wake up!






> Will someone dare me to do something baaaad



 :Uhm:  What genre of bad are we talking?


_P.S. Updated dare archive_

----------


## SuckerPunch

Something criminal or devious or downright dastardly  ::evil::

----------


## coolcoolcool

I will accept any dares

----------


## dolphin

I completed the anyone dare "dive deep into the ocean an report your findings."

deep dive - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*SuckerPunch*-Steal a kids candy while they're trick or treating. See what candy's inside and eat at least one.
*coolcoolcool*-Play in a football game and score a goal.
*anyone*-Hijack an alien's flying saucer and fly into outer space

----------


## SuckerPunch

Oh its on, I'm gonna steal some candy and punch that kid right in stomach! Lol just kidding. 

I'm definitely up for it thanks dolphin. Great anyone dare too that sounds like fun.

----------


## SuckerPunch

I completed dolphins dare to steal a kids trick or treat candy. I was on a roll last night and knocked out a couple ToTMs too.

_I had just finished a fishing task and after I fed my catch to a crocodile I walked away with my lucid dare in mind. I was in a forrest back in prehistoric times so I knew I wasn't going to find any trick or treaters here.

My confidence was extremely high at this point so with a nonchalant swipe of the hand I attempted to change my dream scene. Amazingly it worked without even closing dream eyes or anything...just like that I went from deep in the woods back in the dinosaur days to walking on a street in the middle of a suburban neighborhood. It was still night time and I saw trick or treaters so I knew I was set.

I saw a woman walking with 2 little kids up to a house. I walk right up to her. She is dressed like normal (she was attractive) one kid she was with was dressed as little red riding hood the other was a little girl maybe 2 or 3 she was holding this girls hand. The little girl was dressed as a skeleton. In the her other hand the girl had one of those orange pumpkin holloween buckets with candy in it.

I say excuse me ma'am. The lady stops and smiles at me. I say I was wondering if I could...take....THIS and I quickly snatch the bucket out of the little girls hand and run away. The girl had a hold on the bucket and actually fell down as I grabbed and ran.

I get a good distance away and it's clear no one is chasing me. I stop, reach into the bucket and pull out a nestle crunch bar and take a bite. I chew on it until I wake up._

That poor little girl, I'm such an asshole lol.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

woblybil- save a woman in distress and get some romantic action as a reward for your heroics  :Peek: 

dolphin- rob an on-duty police/security officer of some cash or at least one item (you don't have to get away with it but it does have to be a robbery with a weapon or your fists so no pickpocketing)

Anyone dare: You and a animal sidekick of your choice must fight and take down a bad guy(s)

----------


## dolphin

Awesome job, SuckerPunch! I accept your dare. Sounds like fun!

----------


## coolcoolcool

> I completed dolphins dare to steal a kids trick or treat candy. ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> woblybil- save a woman in distress and get some romantic action as a reward for your heroics 
> 
> dolphin- rob an on-duty police/security officer of some cash or at least one item (you don't have to get away with it but it does have to be a robbery with a weapon or your fists so no pickpocketing)
> 
> Anyone dare: You and a animal sidekick of your choice must fight and take down a bad guy(s)



 Great trick or treat dare i will do that one at october but i will do the anyone dare tonight with the animal sidekick






Cool

----------


## dolphin

Sensei Sexy Competition night #13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I completed the anyone dares of calling and meeting Sensei.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hi,
i found this thread and after this nice sensei´s competition i would like to participate here  :smiley: 
do i get it right that i first need to do an everyone´s dare to qualify for this game?

----------


## Sensei

> Hi,
> i found this thread and after this nice sensei´s competition i would like to participate here 
> do i get it right that i first need to do an everyone´s dare to qualify for this game?



Yes, you can do an anyone dare, or you can ask someone to dare you to start. Usually there is a few people with completed dares just waiting to dare someone. 

If you don't want to wait, you can just jump right in and pick whichever any dare looks fun!

----------


## imazu

> Yes, you can do an anyone dare, or you can ask someone to dare you to start. Usually there is a few people with completed dares just waiting to dare someone. 
> 
> If you don't want to wait, you can just jump right in and pick whichever any dare looks fun!



Somebody dare me!  :tongue2:

----------


## Ginsan

> Somebody dare me!



I dare you....    To eat dog poo!!  :mwahaha:

----------


## imazu

> I dare you....    To eat dog poo!!



Oh.. how wonderful

----------


## Ginsan

Heheh  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sensei

> I dare you....    To eat dog poo!!



Ginsan, you know the rules.  ::nono:: 

Don't dare unless you have completed a dare.

----------


## Ginsan

I actually didn't know the rules xD

I'm sorry izamu. You don't have to eat dog poo...



















Yet  :mwahaha:

----------


## Stintman

Go ahead and dare me. I'll do anything!

----------


## SuckerPunch

I'm up for another dare

----------


## LucidRanma

So, I decided to go ahead and do some dares. It just so happens that I got lucid the very night I looked through the dare list! Talk about luck.

*The dream:*

I'm outside a hospital or something like it, quickly becoming lucid. I don't think anything triggered it, I just knew I was lucid. I had two lucids last night but only accomplished dares in the first one; I'm pretty sure it was the second LD that I became lucid because bad things were about to happen and my dream mind said screw it and became lucid.

Anyways, I remembered the whole dare thing. I was also surprised how vivid this dream was; they typically are a bit fuzzier when I become lucid. The first thing I did was walk backwards(1), and as I did so, I decided walking backwards would transform me into a planet (trying for the monthly task as well). I floated up high in the air and felt my body beginning to change from the inside, but the dream started to become unstable, so I stopped and quickly landed back on the ground. There's a middle aged lady walking around like her head was cut off (not literally); it was outside a hospital so she was probably grieving or something. Having remembered one of the tasks was transforming a DC (apparently it wasn't, stupid dream memory), I turned her into a more attractive woman my age. Everything that happens past this point gets a bit more graphic, but nothing that interesting actually happened.

So, for dares completed:

(1)_Wherever you go, walk backwards and see what happens. (Box77)_

*Dares*

Okay, so I just looked through people who have recently posted asking for dares. I don't really know anyone on this forum yet to call out otherwise.

*Stintman*

Summon a staff (magical staff optional) and use it to catch a fish (actually catch a fish with it, not summon).
_If this is too advanced, I can revise it._

*Suckerpunch*

Turn a DC into Punch and drink said punch in order to transform into that DC.
_If this is too advanced, I can revise it. Also, inspiration comes from the turn a DC into jello dare._ 

*littlepooky04*

Using a trampoline, jump all the way to the moon.

*Anyone*

Dive off a diving board into a body of water that is not a traditional pool.

----------


## littlepooky04

I'll have a dare! Please. 😃

----------


## LucidRanma

*littlepooky04*

Using a trampoline, jump all the way to the moon.

----------


## Stintman

Success with the fishing dare. I dreamt that I was on a water area and I was on some kind of flat ferry. I think my SC probably was setting it up for me. XD Anyways I summoned my magic staff which was strangely flimsy...anyway I made a line go out from it and I managed to get a fish that looked like the pokemon sharpedo.

Wagga.jpg

Anyways I dare someone to rip open their chest and poke your own heart. Report what it feels like, It doesn't have to feel like anything.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I dare....*~Dreamer~* to dream of a cool documentary to make
I also dare....*anyone* to fall in love

----------


## SuckerPunch

> *Suckerpunch*
> 
> Turn a DC into Punch and drink said punch in order to transform into that DC. If this is too advanced, I can revise it. Also, inspiration comes from the turn a DC into jello



Sorry I'm late getting to this one! I accept the dare  ::goodjob2::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I'm all inspired by my recent success getting a TOTM done, so I'm going to try to do the dares I've already been given, smooching QE2 and asking a monk for some insight...

Hassle me if I don't report back success soon  :;-): 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Sammy! Nice to see you back!  :OK Bye now: 

AnotherDreamer, cool dare! I'm looking forward to it.  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i wanted to participate here and completed this task:
Open a portal by any means. Where does it take you? (PercyLucid)

*Spoiler* for _dreamsnippet_: 



 i remember that i want to make a portal. so i search a wall that is straight and have some space for a portal. but i just cant find a suitable place. i want to do it on a white car i see but when i approach it i see its a normal car and have a lobsided back. so what do? ah just do it on the ground i think. i move with my hands and i even hear a sound (something like the TP sound in Diablo i think) but there is no portal but some red glowing symbols on the ground. unfortunately under the white car... so i use TK again to lift the car and put it away so i can see the whole symbols on the ground. i got some audience now that watches what i do. i try again and the location of the symbols changes. now i try to "open up" with a gesture the circle. after some time a little hole originates and i see a bright light. i feel really happy and now i just rip the hole bigger with a guesture. this part fees way more simpler. i jump in and i feel and see crazy shit like a little bit in stargate but the wormhole is not blueish but it looks like distorted and twisted surroundings. i get spit out out and i think i landed at the same place or maybe not far away. 



DJ entry

i completely forget to dare but now is the time:



I Dare: 

*~Dreamer~*
summon yourself some bananas. Make one taste exactly like a tomato and another one like walnuts. only the taste and not the appearance or consistency of the bananas may change. when a banana tastes like banana throw it away and take the next one  :smiley: 

*Patience108*
because i know that you want to expand your control over your senses:
->turn on some music and listen to what is running. Then i want you to SEE the music in any kind you want. Describe if it is a song you already know or a new one made up by your subc. and what you see.

*imazu*
found or summon a solitary Tree. Imagine a line in the middle of the tree. simultaneously make one side of the tree & landscape darkish bad autumn weather with rain or strong wind while on the other side it is a nice sunny spring day with some birds maybe? 

*Anyone*
Notice a Dejavu like for example a cat that crosses your way two times.


hope this tasks are appropriate!

----------


## Patience108

Thanks RelaxAndDream  ::D:

----------


## imazu

Thanks for the dare, buddy!  ::D:  It's a really creative one too, I love it! Not sure when I'll start trying it, I'm really going for a certain TOTM right now, but I'm definitely doing this!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thanks, RelaxAndDream! I've been trying to pay more attention to my senses in dreams lately so this will be interesting.  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Hey RelaxAndDream - not sure if I managed or not you will have to give me some input  ::alien:: 

So I am lucid in my dream  :Cheeky: 

With so many DC's around I remember the Totm and also RelaxAndDream' lucid challenge ..I see a laptop on a table and go up to it to play some music on it opening it up and pressing some buttons - I listen intently to what it will be as I am supposed to explain/see the music...it is nothing I have heard before and brings up feelings of the artist Frank Sinatra on a stage...so I play another song it's a lady this time but music of a similar time that I don't recognise again I feel at the time I have accomplished RAD's dare but now i am not sure  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Congratulations to your lucid and to remembering the task so fast  :smiley: 

hmm i would say you completed the first part of listening but i thought it might be interesting to SEE this music... maybe i explained bad... eh visualize? somehow see what you hear. in colors waves notes or i dont know. i thought maybe your subc. would come up with an idea how  :smiley: 

but interesting you heard songs you dont know. would you say you are completely sure its nothing you ever may heard in radio or somewhere even if its not anything you would buy or listen on purpose? was there a songtext?  :tongue2: 
i think i will add listening to music to my tasks too. i remember only two lucids where i actively noticed some music. but it was not long, nothing special and i never listened actively to music on purpose.

----------


## Patience108

Ok n Prob - I will complete other half  :smiley:  No I cant remember lyrics now but had a feel of Frank Sinatra type of thing - was listening intently for a wee while ...nothing I remember hearing before though... Ever  :Uhm: 

Love your portal Lucid! :smiley:

----------


## Stephen022

I smoked crack with Peter Griffin in a lucid dream recently..... that was an interesting night.

----------


## Hukif

Forgot about this thread, sorry dreamer. I did finish the tasks given to me before, but never got around to post them. That includes the making out, talking with Freddy Krueger and another one I already forgot, will try to dig them out or something, yep.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Forgot about this thread, sorry dreamer. I did finish the tasks given to me before, but never got around to post them. That includes the making out, talking with Freddy Krueger and another one I already forgot, will try to dig them out or something, yep.



Awesome, I look forward to reading about them!  ::D:

----------


## coolcoolcool

I dare you to rob a bank and or car
 in your lucid dream

----------


## Box77

> I dare you to rob a bank and or car
>  in your lucid dream



With a banana??  ::lol::  That was a good one ToTM a while ago... 

You're supposed to finish one of the dares before you dare somebody else as far as I can remember.

----------


## SuckerPunch

I got back into dream recall recently. My top priority is to finish that lucid dare before doing anything else.

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Suckerpunch
> 
> Turn a DC into Punch and drink said punch in order to transform into that DC.
> If this is too advanced, I can revise it. Also, inspiration comes from the turn a DC into jello dare.



I came very close last night but just missed it!  :Picard face palm: 

I was in a small apartment and became lucid. The Newman guy from Seinfeld walks in and sits down at a table. I think it would be a good idea to serve him punch, then turn him into the punch and complete the dare by drinking it and turning into him.

I put a glass of water on the table in front of him then go looking for some punch mix. I search the cabinets but can't find any. I decide to use my lucid powers to make some appear. I reached under a bag of marshmallows and say I will find it here and I did! It was a kool aide package but it was punch flavor...good enough.  I went to serve him and lost lucidity   :Sad:  

I'll keep trying this challenge is hard but fun

----------


## SuckerPunch

> *Suckerpunch*
> 
> Turn a DC into Punch and drink said punch in order to transform into that DC.
> _If this is too advanced, I can revise it. Also, inspiration comes from the turn a DC into jello dare._



I finally did it!

* The Dream:* 
I was inside a small apartment with my sister in law and my dad (who is deceased IRL) and other people but it kept changing who all was there. The apartment was full of stuff, it looked like a hoarder home. I found some fishing poles and had this urge to try fly fishing for some reason. I asked my dad to teach me.

I'm now at a lake I used to go to as a child. There are people with me but again it keeps changing who all is there. I remember catching a small yellow fish and then I started to wonder off to the woods behind the lake. 

I remembered there had been a mountain lion spotted in this area before and it was suddenly getting dark. I went just a little bit into the woods and had some encounter with a dog but those details are fuzzy and I'm pretty sure it was friendly.

I look farther into the woods and see a family is camped out there. They had this crazy set up with like a homemade hut. The hut was made of logs, tarp and trash bags. It was huge. I thought to myself "These are some hardcore campers."

I realized I was dreaming.
I left the woods and went back toawrds the lake. I rememered my dare and looked for someone to transform into. 

First person I saw was my sister in law. I thought nah I don't want to be a girl. Then my brother...no that's weird. So I tried to summon a random character.

A cop shows up. That's perfect! I start to think about how to get punch out here, then I remembered that was my mistake last time. I have to turn him INTO PUNCH. 

It was surprising easy to turn him into a small platic clear cup filled with sweet red punch. I drink it and tranform into him uniform and all. 

I thought there was some kind of bonus if I could do something else and I was racking my brain trying to remember. The dream was fading fast so I thought forget it.

I just pulled my gun out and started shooting into the lake, watching dead fish float up.  The dream ended and I woke up.

Looks like this thread has been kind of dead for awhile but if anyone wants a dare let me know  :smiley:

----------


## littlepooky04

> Looks like this thread has been kind of dead for awhile but if anyone wants a dare let me know



I've still got some I haven't successfully completed yet, but I'd be happy to get another one  ::D:

----------


## SuckerPunch

Hey pooky!  Alright I'll make a easy one for you.

I dare you to...

Dial a random number and prank call someone! You have to get a reaction/response to whatever you say though.

----------


## Sensei

> Find a pool or stream and see how realistic you can make the water. Try to feel temperature, wetness, and so on. (Sivason)



yay, just went through the dares to see if anything had happned throughout my lucids. This one actually happened 2 days ago! Im only gonna post the relevant parts because it was long and had a lot of dialogue.


*Spoiler* for _dream snippet_: 




Dont remember how i got lucid, but i remember thinking about the recent change i made in zödra and how all the DCs should be lucid, or at least some of them. i notice that lots are flying and doing easy dream control, but 4 of them together are just talking and having a good time. 2 girls, one my age, the other about 20, and 2 guys, one my age and the other about 50. They stand out because they are looking at me strange. I ask them whats up and float over to them. they treat me like they know me in waking and we are all in the same place dreaming. i find this extremely interesting, but decide to go along with it. I ask them what the plan is, and they say that they are going to the beach. We step around a corner and the beach is right there, it is dark outside (i think it actually changed at that moment). we all run into the water and start swimming around. I love the feeling of swimming and the warm water rushing around me. I cause a huge tidal wave to form that actually takes all the water away from us for a bit and I actually start losing stability. I force the water to come back quickly and the feelings force my stability back. I know i could take it as meaning that the sensation makes me stable, or i could just think that the water in zödra is magical and makes us stable. 

etc etc. all sorts of fun things, two dreams later with the same people. 

I am in a hotel with the same people. I am mainly listening to them about their dreams. They really think they are dreamers. No one wants to bring up waking life much. I bring up waking life. like a taboo, maybe they are convinced that they have just forgotten their waking. I bring up swimming again and we all head to the pool, which looks like the lobby filled with water. we all jump in and are changing the water levels and density and showing off dream control. i think of something funny and say "hey! look at me! i swim underwater and then swim back up, but instead of slowing down when i get to the air, i treat it like it is still water and i swim out of the water around the room. they all catch on and we are all doing swimming motions in the water and out of the water. After a while we all stop and heat up part of it and sit in the hot tub. we are all talking about dream experiences when the guys suddenly lose lucidity. they start asking questions about where the hot water is coming from, how the water is staying in a flat carpeted room, etc. we all just ignore them after laughing and pointing them away. 

there is more, but since it isnt relevant and includes codes that i gave to people about SDing, I will omit. 






Dares! 

Saizaphod! Destroy the moon 

Dexter33! copy your consciousness into two seperate characters in a dream. Independant of eachother, but fully you. think like "shadow clone" in Naruto if you have seen it. 

dreamcafe11! summon me in a dream and have me help you with something lucid dreaming related! 


Everyone! summon your DG and ask them how to be lucid all the time, or to make you lucid all the time.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Saizaphod! Destroy the moon



I hope there's no astronauts out there.

----------


## DawnEye11

Those water dreams sound like fun. Even reminds me of some old lucid dreams of mine. I will try summoning you tonight. Maybe you can help me do a dhl mission. ^.^

----------


## DawnEye11

Purple Planet - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I did the dare. : D

----------


## Sensei

> Purple Planet - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> I did the dare. : D



yay! me! 
dont forget to dare 3 people and put out an anyone dare.  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

> yay! me! 
> dont forget to dare 3 people and put out an anyone dare.



 :smiley:  Okay. Thanks for telling me. 

I dare....

1)JadeGreen to ask Marcus for his journal and read it.
2) Elaineylane to prank call a dc
3) Nebulous to watch television in his dream
4)Everyone open your fridge in a dream and see what's inside.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Wow some activity here. I want to play too. I once started and even dare some people but after that there was not too much people around...

----------


## Sensei

> Wow some activity here. I want to play too. I once started and even dare some people but after that there was not too much people around...



good luck! you can start by doing an everyone dare, or ask for a dare. usually if someone is interested, i make sure to dare them next time.  :smiley:

----------

